# 
Buduję dom niedaleko lasu ok. 100 m. Obecnie jestem na etapie wyporu pokrycia dachu. Dostałem dobrą ofertę na dachówkę ceramiczną ROBENA (ciemny kasztan - doadatkowo powlekana farbą). Co soądzicie o tej dachówce, co się z nią dzieje po zimie (czy pęka), czy szybko porasta mchem lub zmienia kolor.

----------


## Krystian

Dużo się dowiesz czytając wętek Aśki ,,Dachówka czy blachodachówka...". Powodzenia  :Smile: w tej chwili na stronie 2  :Smile: !

----------


## iberlander

Ja miałem taką skuchę:
Przekonano mnie żebym kupił Robena bo to dobra firma i choć jest droższa od pozostałych na rynku opłaci się bo niebęde miał żadnych problemów.Kupiłem, a dekarze położyli.Wyglądała pięknie - brąz natryskiwany - wykonano ją w Polskiej fili w Środzie Ślązkiej. I wszystko było ładnie dopóki nie przyjechałem kilka dni później w piękny słoneczny poranek. Slonce swiecilo akurat na skrajne brzegi i w prawie wszystkich dachowkach bylo widac nie domalowane czerwone brzegi. Wymienili na koszt firmy 70 % dachowki po akcji reklamacyjnej.

----------


## Hipcio

Miałem tego nie robić, ale mnie tak wk...li, że jestem zmuszony. NIE KUPUJ TEJ DACHÓWKI, nie tylko na dach pod lasem, ale nawet na kibel na pustyni. W szczególności uważaj na tzw. "promocję".Kolega usłyszał od sprzedawcy (reklamując krzywą dachówkę), że przecież kupował w promocji, czyli tanio i nic dziwnego, że może być coś nie tak. Z kolei drugi kolega, także posiadacz średzkiej falistej, musiał interweniować w centrali, by ta "zdyscyplinowała" swojego przedstawiciela do OBIECANEJ wizyty na budowie. Ja także czekam na tą miernotę, też mam OBIECANĄ WIZYTĘ. Nawet wiem już co usłyszę od niego, ale obiecał, że przyjedzie więc mu tego nie odpuszczę.

FIRMA ROBEN WYKAZAŁA SIĘ TAKIM PROFESJONALNYM PODEJŚCIEM, ŻE W KAŻDYM MIEJSCU I O KAŻDEJ PORZE BĘDĘ ODRADZAŁ SWOIM KLIENTOM ZAKUP OWEJ DACHÓWKI (A MOŻLIWOŚCI MAM SPORE), TYM BARDZIEJ, IŻ ZA TE KILKANAŚCIE WYDANYCH U NICH TYSIĘCY, DOSTAJE SIĘ DODATKOWO PORCJĘ KOPÓW I ŚLINY...

I NIE WIERZCIE W TO, ŻE WINNY JEST ZAWSZE W 100% WYKONAWCA.
TO STANDARDOWA ODPOWIEDŹ KAŻDEGO PRZEDSTAWICIELA.

Podam przykład:
Mówię do przedstawiciela, że dachówka jest krzywa (kasztan-średzka falista oczywiście), on na to: 

ZŁE ROZMIERZENIE ŁAT

Mówię, że sporo jest pękniętych-na przestrzał

a on co mówi? : ŻE MOŻLIWE, ALE NAJPRAWDOPODOBNIEJ ZAWINIŁ, (TAK ZGADLIŚCIE) ROZSTAW ŁAT 

Myślę, że ten rozstaw zawinił tym bardziej, iż dachówki o których mowa były jeszcze na dole.


Teraz po zimie widać pęknięcia na dachówkach, które wcale nie nachodzą na siebie jak to sugerował przedstawiciel i jak do mnie dotrze to co usłyszę? Nie wiecie?

ŻE ZŁY ROZSTAW ŁAT. TŁUMACZY WSZYSTKO. SZKODA SŁÓW.

----------


## Hipcio

I jeszcze słówko do tej miernoty, która dzwoni do mnie już któryś tydzień z rzędu. Ja pamiętam i czekam.

----------

Dzięki za informacje. Zaczynam się poważnie zastanawiać nad zmianą dachówki. Jedna hurtownia zaproponowała mi RUPCERAMIKĘ w podobnej cenie (niewiele drożej), ale nie ma szklistej powłoki.

----------


## Alien

Czy ktoś kładł dachówki Roben? Możecie podzielić sie uwagami.

----------

Ja kładłem.A co chcesz wiedzieć?

----------


## Alien

Chce wiedzieć wszystko.
Czy są trudne w układaniu?
Czy są równe?
Czy nie ma problemów z gwarancją?
Jak długi jest okres gwarancji na mrozoodporność?
Czy duzo jest popękanych w palecie?

----------


## Robert 5

Jeśli chcesz dobrze położyć dachówkę Robena to poproś producenta w Środzie Śląskiej niech Ci przyśle instrukcję układania dachówki, mi przysłali w ciągu 4 dni od zamówienia przez internet.
Najważniejszą uwagę jaką trzeba zwrócić przy układnaiu to jest rozstaw łat od tego zależy 95% sukcesu . W paletach miałem w sumie 5 szt pękniętych ,ale był inny problem że 60 % miało na zamkach pionowych rysy ala pęknięcia ale bardzo płytkie.Takie same rysy zaobserwowałem u innych sąsiadów którzy również kładli taką dachówkę. Przedstawiciel producenta oświadczył że to nie jest szkodliwe i jest zgodne z normą ,tak się dzieje jak wychodzą z pieca. Było trochę krzywych ale poszły na docinki (dach kopertowy).Gwarancję wystawia producent na 30 lat na swoim firmowym papierze na wniosek sprzedawcy. Wejdz na stronę producenta tam jest taki kacik gdzie fachman odpowiada na pytania.
Pamiętaj najważniejsze rozstaw łat.

----------


## Mat Ravic

Co sądzicie do dacghówce ceramicznej Roben Rustykalny?-Warto?

----------


## Boo

Miałam Robena w projekcie (jesienny liść lub brązowa).
Zrezygnowałam na rzecz Ruppa, bo podobno Roben nie bardzo chce uwzględniać ewentualne reklamacje i trzeba się z nimi sądzić  :Mad:

----------


## cyrus

kwestia gustu - jednym się podoba rustykalna, innym jesienny liść, mi kasztan...kwestia jakości - porównywalny z rupem, troche gorszy wg mnie od Koramica - te dwa zamki i angoba szlachetna robia swoje, co do reklamacji, nie słyszałem o żadnych problemach - w momencie zakupu dostajesz pisemna gwarancję i jeżeli nie jest to uszkodzenie mechaniczne powstałe po ułożeniu dachu, czy też źle ułożona dachówka- uznają bez problemów...

----------


## Tom_Poznan

Jestem w trakcie wyboru dachówki. Wykonawca przekonuje mnie że dachówka Brass-a jest lepsza niż RÖBEN-a.
Czy RÖBEN jest najgorszą dachówką ceramiczną i rzeczywiście należy kupić Brassa??
Pomóżcie ... może też mieliście takie dylematy

Pozdrawiam

----------


## urbit

Każdy dobrze wie ze dachówki ceramiczne Robena to jest najwyższa półka.Oczywiście można inne firmy porównać do Robena ale Roben to Roben.Ja mam Robena i niezamienił bym swojej czarnej dachówki na inną!

----------


## Sergey

*Z rok temu było dużo o "jakości" Robena.* Bardzo dużo. Po tej wpadce nie polecam Robena(właśnie w sklepie na własne oczy widziałem krzywe dachówki Robena). Przy fachowej więźbie to nie stanowi poważniejszego kłopotu. Mimo to nikt nie wie czy będzie miał dobrą więźbie czy nie. (Też tego czasu widziałem dobry dach z Robena.)

P.S. Brass to cementowe dachówki, anie ceramiczne. 
P.P.S. A stwierdzenie że "Roben - najwyższa półka" moim zdaniem śmiechu warte.
P.P.P.S. Podejrzewam że twój wykonawca po prostu się boi ceramicznych dachówek, które zrobione nie tak dokładnie jak cementowe. Zastanów się.[/list]

----------


## piotr.o

A może pomyślisz o Syriuszu z Rupp Ceramiki albo Kera pfanne Creatona jest teraz 20% tańsza a to rzeczywiście najwyższa półka.Piotr

----------


## Marek30022

wysoka półka to np. Creaton. Roben, Ruppceramika to średnia półka. Ja wybrałem Ruppa, choć dekarz radził Robena.

----------


## Wowka

Mam Robena i mogę stwierdzić, że jest to b. dobra dachówka.
Wykonawcy boją się jej gdyż mają podwójny zamek i ich położenie wymaga prawie, że zegarmistrzowskiej precyzji. dachówka ta nie toleruje fuszerki. W związku z tym często wciskają "kit" nieświadomemu inwestorowi.  Rozstaw łat musi być rozmierzany z dokładnością do milimetrów. Ale efekt jest wart wysiłków i ceny. Dach wykonany z tej dachówki jest "sztywny" powoduje to właśnie ten dodatkowy dolny zamek. Dachówki leżą równiutko i nie są podatne na przekrzywienia spowodowane podmuchami wiatru czy zsuwaniem się śniegu.

Niemniej w jednym muszę się zgodzić z twoim wykonawcą - Roben jest najgorszą dachówką ceramiczną dla partacza.

Brass to dachówka cementowa. Dobra dachówka cementowa. Pozbawiona jest dolnego zamka niemniej przez długie lata także będzie znakomicie spełniała swoje zasadnicze zadanie. 
Kwestia estetyki jest już sprawą indywidualną.
Powodzenia

----------

Tom
Czegoś tu nie rozumiem.Nie można porównywać Robena z Brasem, bo to kompletnie inne produkty.Coś mi się tu wydaje i tu sie zgodzę np. z Wowką, że chodzi mu o wygodę - tzn Twojemu wykonawcy.Podam Ci poniżej telefony do przedstawicieli obu firm z Twojego rejonu, a dodatkowo von  Mullera, bo akurat w Poznaniu ma ta firma swój skład:
0607 278986 pan Jakub Rausch, Roben
0602 7367096 pan Artur Rutkowski (dzwonił do mnie akurat dzisiaj i potwierdził, ze ceny się nie zmieniły)
cena von mullera , np.Holenderka płaska czerwona naturalna - 3,25 zł/szt netto
angoba czerwona - 3,3 zł netto
angoba kasztanowa, czarna, grafitowa, orzechowy brąz - wszystkie śliczne - 3,5 zł nett0/sztukę
ilość sztuk/metr - 14,5

Przepraszam, ale Robena już jednak wyrzuciłam, nie było mojego koloru.
Co do problemu, którą dachówkę jak się dobrze kładzie to napiszę, że złej baletnicy to nawet rąbek u spódnicy przeszkadza.

----------


## inż. Mamoń

Rzeczywiście coś z tym Robenem jest nie tak. Oglądam nawet wystawki testowe w różnych hurtowniach i muszę powiedzieć, żę te dachówki leżą po prostu fatalnie. A może to tylko kwestia niefachowego położenia na stojakach wystawowych? Sam nie wiem. Jednak dla mnie złącza pionowe tych dachówek się nie schodzą. Jest po prostu spora dziura od dachówki do dachówki. Natomiast betonowy BRAAS po prostu się ładnie domyka i nie widać tych nieprzyjemnych odstępów...

----------


## Tomek_J

> Mam Robena i mogę stwierdzić, że jest to b. dobra dachówka.


Też mam i zgadzam się z opinią Wowki.




> Dachówki (...) nie są podatne na przekrzywienia spowodowane podmuchami wiatru czy zsuwaniem się śniegu.


No akurat tu niestety nie do końca się zgodzę - patrząc na swój dach...




> Brass to dachówka cementowa. Dobra dachówka cementowa.


Dachówka Braasa, jaka została mi przedstawiona "na wzór" miała bardzo porowatą powierzchnię - i z tego względu z tej firmy zrezygnowałem.

----------


## kol

ja mam Robena i jestem jak narazie zadowolona. mieszkam nad morzem i z tego powodu nie wziełabym dachówki cementowej, gdyż od strony wiatrów od morza wszyscy mają ja już porośniętą trawą. wystarczył rok.

----------


## Tom_Poznan

Nie wiem czy przed, czy po tej dyskusji jestem mądrzejszy ??  :Roll:  

Wszystkim bardzo dziękuję za pomoc

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojtek33

Mysle ze z dachówkami  ceramicznymi jest podobnie jak z  samochodami , niekonczaca sie dyskusja co lepsze BMW, Merc a moze Volvo. Kazdy sprzedawca powie ze jego produkt jest najlepszy , z uzytkownikami tak samo , mało kto sie przyzna ze zrobił bład kupujac jakis produkt ( tu akurat dachówka) i jest z niego niezadowolony 
ozdrawiam

----------


## mdzalewscy

> wysoka półka to np. Creaton. Roben, Ruppceramika to średnia półka. Ja wybrałem Ruppa, choć dekarz radził Robena.


oj chyba nie

zgadzam się dobre są Creaton, Ruppceramika, ale *Roben to max średnia klasa*. Akurat wybieram dachówkę i mam już za sobą rozmowy z kilkudziesięcioma wykonawcami/ hurtowniami/właścicielami dachów, widziałem jak ją tylko co przywiozą na plac. Mimo to, też nie wiem, czy się nie zdecyduje na Robena (dostałem dobrą cenę), ale zdaje sobie sprawę, że jest słabsza i nie reklamuję ją tylko dlatego, że ją mam na dachu i chwalę swoją

----------


## jus

mam Robena i jestem jak na rzie bardzo zadowolona, polecam, ale faktycznie dekarz musi umiec ja ułożyć. Teść też ma Robena bardzo ładnie wygląda

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Napisał Marek30022
> 
> wysoka półka to np. Creaton. Roben, Ruppceramika to średnia półka. Ja wybrałem Ruppa, choć dekarz radził Robena.
> 
> 
> oj chyba nie
> 
> zgadzam się dobre są Creaton, Ruppceramika, ale *Roben to max średnia klasa*. Akurat wybieram dachówkę i mam już za sobą rozmowy z kilkudziesięcioma wykonawcami/ hurtowniami/właścicielami dachów, widziałem jak ją tylko co przywiozą na plac. Mimo to, też nie wiem, czy się nie zdecyduje na Robena (dostałem dobrą cenę), ale zdaje sobie sprawę, że jest słabsza i nie reklamuję ją tylko dlatego, że ją mam na dachu i chwalę swoją


dodam jeszcze, że miałem demonstracje rzucania dachówką o ziemię i musiałem zapłacic za Robena 4zł   :big grin:  oj Ci hultaje

----------


## andzia28

Kup Braasa. Jest dużo tańszy, tak samo trwały i tak samo ładnie wygląda (z ziemi) jak Roben. Przecież nikt Ci nie będzie chodził po dachu.....? Robena odradzam. Jak chcesz wydać kasę to kup Creaton SINFONIE (ok. 67zł/m) POEEEEEZJA

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Kup Braasa. Jest dużo tańszy, tak samo trwały i tak samo ładnie wygląda (z ziemi) jak Roben.


mało powiedziane, jest nowy model brassa, wygląda lepiej niż podstawowe a nawet anagobowe ceramiczne, miodzio. Mam już wycenę jego jest droższy od zwykłego brassa (5% od modelu frankfurter), ale nadal sporo tańszy od ceramiki. Głaciutka, że ho,ho. Dopiero wchodzi do  sprzedaży. Miesiac temu był jeden kolor ciemny, ale już jest w czerwono podobnym (miedziany czy jakoś tak).

----------


## Pascall

O jakim nowym modelu Braasa mowisz ? Na stronce internetowej Braasa ani widu ani słychu   :ohmy:   :Roll:   ??
Prosze o szczegoly.

----------


## Pascall

O jakim nowym modelu Braasa mowisz ? Na stronce internetowej Braasa ani widu ani słychu   :ohmy:   :Roll:   ??
Prosze o szczegoly.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> O jakim nowym modelu Braasa mowisz ? Na stronce internetowej Braasa ani widu ani słychu     ??
> Prosze o szczegoly.


zgadza się i narazje tak będzie, aż wysprzedadzą to co mają na magazynach. I aby przyśpieszyć sprzedaż zrobili promocje na "zwykłego" Brassa po 2,2 zł za szt. i sprzedawcy od tej ceny za dużo nie dają upustu bo obcieli im chyba marże. Ten nowy brass będzie po około 2,95 za sztukę (cena bez upustu). Wczoraj widziłem tą dachówkę (czekałem 3 tygodnie) lepiej wygląda niż ceramika zwykła i anagoba przy bezpośrednim porównaniu (na stole). Porównywałem ją z ruppceramiką

Aha, nie jest to nowa dachówka tylko nowa powłoka, ja ją widziałem na modelu frankfurter i nie jest to to samo co lumino

----------


## Pascall

Qrcze to mi teraz zabiles klina, podjaralem sie jak maly Kazio   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  : wlasnie jutro mialem isc wpalcic zaliczke na Braasa Grecka. 




> aby przyśpieszyć sprzedaż zrobili promocje na "zwykłego" Brassa po 2,2 zł za szt


Co masz na mysli "zwyklego" Braasa, czy zalicza sie do nich Grecka i czy jest szansa na obnizke jej ceny ? Ja wytargowalem 2,77 za Grecka po upuscie, 2,95 bez upustu za nowy model wydaje sie interesujace.
Czy ten nowy model jest czarny, do jakiego jest podobny ten profil ???

----------


## Pascall

ooo wlasnie doczytalem ze chodzi o nowa powłoke a nie profil  oops  :oops:  

Jutro dzwonie do hurtowni i wypytuje o Grecka czy tez ma ta nowa powłoke.

----------


## mdzalewscy

no właśnie, pooglądałem dachy, pełno mchu, zieloności, brudu i powiedziałem nigdy betonowej i zwykłej ceramiki, ale jak zobaczyłem to z połyskiem, no to ho, ho !. Co ciekawe nigdzie wzmianki, w wiekszości punktów sprzedaży nic nie wiedzą, ale to chyba celowa polityka brassa wypchnąć to co na magazynach. No i najważniejsze mam szansę na partię rozruchową, czyli spory upusty. Prawdopodobnie tak jak pisałem są tylko 2 rodzaje i to w modelu frankfurter. Nie wiem jakiego Brassa sprzedawca miał na myśli, że promocja po 2,20. Jak masz jeszcze jakieś pytanka to prosze na priva, bo głupio mi pisać o betoniaku w czyjmś poście dotyczącym ceramiki.

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*Pascall, mdzalewscy* 
Spójrzcie tu http://www.muratorplus.pl/7C6337B36D...2163FE1CE7.htm
właśnie dostałem

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mdzalewscy

> *Pascall, mdzalewscy* 
> Spójrzcie tu http://www.muratorplus.pl/7C6337B36D...2163FE1CE7.htm
> właśnie dostałem
> 
> Pozdrawiam


nie Tom to nie to, ja od razu zaznaczyłem, że to nie lumino, tej nowej jeszcze nie ma w sprzedaży(wchodzi), a Lumino chyba od 2001, albo 2002. Ja to widziłem wyraźnie na frankfurterze (taki był napis wyryty z drugiej strony dachówki) a według informacji lumino jest na podwója-S, grecka i celtycka a nic nie pisze o lumino na frankfurterze

----------


## Pascall

No wlasnie   :sad: 
Nowoscia jest tylko to, ze obok Greckiej i Celtyckiej "zaLuminowali" teraz podwojne S

A tak w ogole to moze wystartujemy nowy watek na ten temat bo pasujemy do Röbena jak...

----------


## mdzalewscy

> A tak w ogole to moze wystartujemy nowy watek na ten temat bo pasujemy do Röbena jak...


popieram..... jak się nie mylę to chyba jest to frankfurter Cizar, albo Sizar, chyba taka nazwa padała (na 100% nie pamiętam)

----------


## INGA

A co myslicie o dachówce firmy KORAMIC? To polska firma (i odrobinę tańsza niż RuppCeramika i Roben) i słyszałam kilka dobrych opinii. Swojej jeszcze nie mam. Czy ktoś ma jakiekolwiek doświadczenia?

INGA

----------


## Tom_Poznan

Panowie !

Startuję z nowym postem BRAAS jako kontynuację RÖBEN-a

Pozdrawiam i Zapraszam

----------


## INGA

No tak. Temat się nie klei.
Ja też zaczynam od początku.
INGA

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*INGA*
nic nie wiem na temat dachówki firmy KORAMIC.
Wiec nie zawracam postu....

----------


## szczery

> A co myslicie o dachówce firmy KORAMIC?


KORAMIK = WIEKOR

----------


## mdzalewscy

koramik = wienerberger

----------


## gabriela

Czy ktos z Was ma Robena rustykalna na dachu, moze tak zdjecie? Wydaje mi sie interesujaca.

----------


## SylwekW

Jestem w trakcie zbierania ofert na pokrycie mojego dachu. Kilka już mam. Moje zapytania cenowe dotyczyły tylko dachówek ceramicznych albo ewentualnie najlepszego Braassa - zgadza się sam widziałem, jest nowy Braas z powłoką jeszcze gładszą niż lumino. Mogę nawet wskazać gdzie je mają do pokazania.

Ale wracając do wątku. Jak powiedziałem, zbieram właśnie oferty cenowe (okolice Warszawy) więc jesli ktoś zainteresowany to mogę przekazać co już dostałem. Ceny: Creatona - Kera-pfanne (zostały dwa dni promocji), Robena kasztanowa, Muller, Koramic L-15.

No właśnie dlaczego nikt w tej dyskusji nie wspomniał ani razu o dachówkach Mullera. Ja odnoszę wrażenie, że to - podobnie jak Creaton -najwyższa półka. A powiem Wam ciekawostkę, że z tych ofert wynika, że Muller wcale nie wiele droższy od Robena.

Kusi mnie ta promocja Kera-pfanne (Creatona) - zostały mi dwa dni na podjęcie decyzji i mam już ból głowy. Boję się jakichś ukrytych kosztów. Na polu boju w moich rozważaniach zostały Creaton (lae tylko w promocji - poza promocją za drogi), Muller i Roben. Nie wiem czemy ale choć podobają mi się dachówki Koramic'a to coś brakuje mi zaufania.

----------


## abromba

von Muller to w sumie to samo co Rupp, tylko troche dokładniej zrobiona i nieco lżejsza. 
Ale miło przeczytać ,że mam dachówkę "z najwyższej półki".
A o jakim kolorze Sylwek W myslisz?

----------


## statek

> A co myslicie o dachówce firmy KORAMIC? To polska firma (i odrobinę tańsza niż RuppCeramika i Roben) i słyszałam kilka dobrych opinii. Swojej jeszcze nie mam. Czy ktoś ma jakiekolwiek doświadczenia? 
> 
> INGA


Obecnie można korzystnie kupić L15 Koramica w naturalnej czerwieni, czerwonej angobie (+15%) i ceglastej angobie szlachetnej (+30%).
Dachówki te są obecnie sprowadzane z Niemiec. Produkcja  L15 w Polsce po awarii suszarni została wstrzymana prawdopodobnie do marca 2005.
Na dachówkę podstawową można uzyskać rabat większy niż kilka miesięcy temu przy tych samych cenach wyjściowych.
Tak więc porównując ceny np. dachówki L15 czerwona angoba i Sirius Ruppa czerwień miedziana angoba (wcześniej zblizone cenowo) przy powierzchni dachu np. 200m2 - różnica w cenie na korzyść Koramica wyjdzie ok.  700 zł.
Polecam zakup pod warunkiem krycia dachu jeszcze w tym roku (póki wszystkie elementy są ściągane z Niemiec - niewielkie różnice pomiędzy 
dachówkami L15 i L15 PL).
Robena mam również w sprzedaży. Stawiałbym jednak na Koramica L15 i Ruppa Siriusa.
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...hlight=#379485
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...hlight=#283831
Pozdrawiam
[email protected]

----------


## tomas matla

a ja będę miał Brassa ceramicznego,wcale się z tego bardzo nie cieszę tylko znajomym będzie łatwiej odpowiadać (a co masz na dachu brassa?, brass jest to najbardziej znana marka dachówki w Polsce i nie tylko) i właśnie dlatego firma LAFARGE(która  w Polsce jest mało znana), a jest właścicielem firm Brass i Ruppceramika, postanowiła firmować wyroby RUPPA LOGO BRASS, na mojej dachówce rupp rubin kasztan mam napis BRASS,a tak nie chciałem brassa  :smile:  . A porównując robena kasztan i ruppa(brassa) kasztan to mnie bardziej podoba się rupp(brass),widziałem te dwie dachówki na dachach, roben wygląda jak by był pomalowany farbą i wygląda trochę topornie, rupp na dachu wygląda ślicznie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## gabriela

Creaton posiada w swojej ofercie dachowki malego, sredniego i duzego formatu. Jakie kupujecie najczesciej? Ktore sa lepsze? Roznia sie tylko rozmiarem? Jakiego formatu sa w takim razie dachowki Rupp-Ceramika albo Robena? Wszystkie dachowki poza karpiowka to dachowki zakladkowe?

Wybaczcie, ale odpowiedzi na te pytania nie znajde na zadnej innej stronie, tylko tutaj, mam nadzieje......, czy znowu nakrzyczycie na mnie, ze powinnam najpierw skorzystac z funkcji " szukaj".

----------


## michalus

Mam dachówkę firmy von Muller holenderka kaszta ,naprawde bardzo dobra i ekstra wygląda na dachu. Jest bardzo dobrze  i dokładnie wykonana, szczerze polecam. Kupowalem 1,5 roku po promocyjnych cenach pozdrawiam Michalus

----------


## SylwekW

Gabrielo ..... no chyba każdy (zdecydowana większość) z nas raczej tylko raz kupuje dachówki więc trudno mówić o kupoaniu najczęściej.

Kilka różnic jeśli chodzi o formaty.

Czym mniejszy format tym więcej kontrłat, więcej sztuk na taką samą powierzchnię czyli trochę więcej układania, często trochę większy ciężar na 1m2. Za to na korzyść: mniej odpadów i jak niektórzy twierdzą sympatyczniejszy wzorek z mniejszych dachówek.

Nie nie jest tak, że w różnego rozmiaru dachówkach są dokłądnie te same modele. Creaton robi różne modele (kstzałty) dla różnych rozmiarów. Chyba największa jest Magnum. Myślę jednak, że aż tak bardzo rozmiarem nie trzeba się przejmować - ważniejsze wybrać kształt który najbardziej się podoba.

Jesli chodzi o inne marki dachówek - to chyba nie ma takiego ścisłego podziału na mały format, średni i duży. Creaton sobie tak podzielił ale to nie musi dotyczyć innych producentów (wymieniach Rupp..., Robena).
Ale jeśli już musisz to mi się wydaje, że według sklai Creatona to Roben chyba można nazwać małym formatem.

Wysłałem Ci wiadomość na GG.

----------


## KaiM

> Jestem w trakcie zbierania ofert na pokrycie mojego dachu. Kilka już mam. Moje zapytania cenowe dotyczyły tylko dachówek ceramicznych albo ewentualnie najlepszego Braassa - zgadza się sam widziałem, jest nowy Braas z powłoką jeszcze gładszą niż lumino. Mogę nawet wskazać gdzie je mają do pokazania.


Bede wdzieczny za info. A moze niezawody tropiciel gładkich dachówek Mdzalewscy ma już jej zdjęcie? I czy ta nowa powloka nazwijmy ja roboczo - Lumino2 - jest tylko na frankfurckiej?

pozdrawiam i z gory dziekuje
KaiM

----------


## gregmena

Promocja... http://www.roben.pl/21420.xml
czy ktos robil dach z tej dachówki?????

co o niej myslicie

ja burzylem stary dom na mojej dzialce i zdjeta mam 80 letnia ceramiczna dachowke.... jest w pieknym stanie, cala i zdrowa...
jak ostanio ogladalem blachodachowke nawet firmowa i nie tania to sie zastanawiam jak ktos moze dawac blache na dach, bo chyba nie sa to wzgledy ekonomiczne????
 w projekcie mam tylko dach z ceramiki albo cementowy, wiec niema problemu

----------


## Uszaty1973

Zajrzyj na http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51751
W cenie blachy to chyba przesada. Jak bym miał rozbiórkową to bym ją wykorzystał.

----------


## Żona budowniczego

> Promocja... http://www.roben.pl/21420.xml
> czy ktos robil dach z tej dachówki?????
> 
> co o niej myslicie
> 
> ja burzylem stary dom na mojej dzialce i zdjeta mam 80 letnia ceramiczna dachowke.... jest w pieknym stanie, cala i zdrowa...
> jak ostanio ogladalem blachodachowke nawet firmowa i nie tania to sie zastanawiam jak ktos moze dawac blache na dach, bo chyba nie sa to wzgledy ekonomiczne????
>  w projekcie mam tylko dach z ceramiki albo cementowy, wiec niema problemu


My mamy taką dachówkę, tyle że kasztanową. Kupowaliśmy ją za 2,62zł + VAT (czyli 3,20zł brutto). Jesteśmy na razie bardzo zadowoleni. Wygląda bardzo ładnie. Jak się będzie sprawować powiemy ci za kilkadziesiąt lat   :Wink2:  

Wyszło nam ok. 2530 sztuk dachówki podstawowej (w tym dachówki zachowane na zapas), co przy 220 m.kw. dachu daje kwotę 36,80 zł za metr. Ale do tego trzeba doliczyć jeszcze dodatki. Całość kosztowała nas 16600zł (ze wszystkimi gąsiorami, blachami do wykończenia, koszami itd. - oczywiście bez okien dachowych, bo to osobna historia).

Cena za metr dachówki podstawowej może być porównywalna z ceną dobrej blachodachówki. Pozostaje tylko kwestia dodatków - a tutaj nie mam pojęcia ile kosztują one w przypadku blachodachówki.

----------


## gregmena

rozbiórkowej mam za mao na nowy dom, bo bym ja na pewno dal, a nie bede mieszla 2 kolorów na dachu.... nio chyba ze mi ktos to zaprojektuje
w hurtowni policzylem ze material z tej ceramiki a blachodachówka normalnej firmy x to 2500 drozej ceramika, przy tej cenie ceramiki

----------


## Gosia i Krzyś

My mamy położoną Robena czarną szlachetną od dwóch tygodni. Na dachu wygląda rewelacja, tylko cały urok zabrał ma chu... który nam ją sprzedawał. Pomylił się przy liczeniu o 24m2, kazał w dniu odbioru przekładać wszystkie palety, bo jak nie to stłóczek nie wymieni. A skończyło się interwencją przedstawiciela lokalnego, który powiedział, że po zakończeniu roboty wymieniu lub zwroci za stłuczki. Dostaliśmy tez specjalną farbę bo dachówka jest czarna, żeby smarować w miejscach przycięć na skosach. A ten palant co nam sprzedawał cały zestaw (całość za 17.000) to za tą farbę chciał od nas kasę. Generalnie dachówka jest super i przedstawiciele bardzo dbają o klienta. Ale od firmy WENA na ul. Szczecińskiej w Gdańsku wszystkich przestrzegam!!!

----------


## Seluch

Witam wszystkich. Jesteśmy na kolejnym etapie wyboru wykonawcy dachu. Otrzymaliśmy ofertę na dachówkę roben kasztanowa glazura cena za sztuke 2.69 zł bardzo prosze o opinie czy jak na taka dachowke to duzo czy malo ??? Bardzo prosze rowniez o opinie czy jest ona dobra dachowka. W kazdym salonie mowia cos innego. Co Wy o tym myslicie???

Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotr.o

Po pierwsze nie ma w ofercie robena na rynku polskim dachówki glazurowanej. Kasztan jest dachówką angobowaną tak jak i inne dachówki robena z polskiej produkcji. Cena za pierwszy gatunek jeśli to jest oczywiście kasztan jest mało prawdopodobna. Proponuje sprawdzić. Dachówka według różnych opinii jest na dolnej drabince jakościowej. Lepsza jest ruppceramika a przedewszystkim creaton. Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Seluch

Piotrze,

Bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedź orientujesz się może jak cenowo wygląda ruup i crearton w stosunku do robena???

Pozdro S

----------


## Seluch

a i jeszcze jedno jaka jest różnieca miedzy glazurowaną a angobowaną ???

----------


## piotr.o

Porównanie cen dachówki podstawowej absolutnie nic nie daje. trzeba porównać całkowity koszt potrzebnej ceramiki na dach. U każdego producenta inaczej kosztuja dodatki inne jest zużycie itd. jakbys podesłał rzut dachu mogę zrobic Ci porównanie dla różnych pokryć. Jeśli chodzi o drugą część pytania to w największym uproszczeniu dachówka glazurowana to dachówka angobowana pokryta szkliwem tak jak glazura na ścianę. Jest to oczywiście w bardzo uproszczony sposób podana różnica. Cenowa jest około 30% i więcej. Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Seluch

Piotrze w ofercie mam rowniez okna okpol comfort czy sa to dobre okna ???
Czy wybrac cos innego???

----------


## domgamma

Mam polozona na dach dachowke firmy Röben - tzw. sredzka falista. Od zamowienia do dostawy czekalem CZTERY MIESIACE (!!!) Wyprodukowana w Srodzie Slaskiej  z data produkcji 01.01.06 i 02.01.06. Niestety w  wielu dachowkach sterczy wolna krawedz i nie przylega dobrze do nastepnej dachowki. Rowniez na oko widac ze dachowki sa zadarte do gory. Mimo ze zostala polozona idealnie z zaleceniami producenta (rozstaw lat i szerokosc krycia ) reklamacja ktora zglosilem zostala odrzucona. Przedstawiciel handlowy ze Szczecina przyjechal od razu negatywnie nastawiony i zaczal na sile szukac bledow dekarzy.Stwierdzil rowniez ze na oko  nie mozna ocenac czy dachowka jest prosta i zabral dwie do przebadania w laboratorium ...firmy Röben.  Czy ktos ma podobne doswiadczenia z  DACHOWKA RÖBEN ? Czy czyjas reklamacja zostala uznana ?

----------


## domgamma

Mam polozona na dach dachowke firmy Röben - tzw. sredzka falista. Od zamowienia do dostawy czekalem CZTERY MIESIACE (!!!) Wyprodukowana w Srodzie Slaskiej z data produkcji 01.01.06 i 02.01.06. Niestety w wielu dachowkach sterczy wolna krawedz i nie przylega dobrze do nastepnej dachowki. Rowniez na oko widac ze dachowki sa zadarte do gory. Mimo ze zostala polozona idealnie z zaleceniami producenta (rozstaw lat i szerokosc krycia ) reklamacja ktora zglosilem zostala odrzucona. Przedstawiciel handlowy ze Szczecina przyjechal od razu negatywnie nastawiony i zaczal na sile szukac bledow dekarzy.Stwierdzil rowniez ze na oko nie mozna ocenac czy dachowka jest prosta i zabral dwie do przebadania w laboratorium ...firmy Röben. Czy ktos ma podobne doswiadczenia z DACHOWKA RÖBEN ? Czy czyjas reklamacja zostala uznana ?

----------


## acca5

Może mozesz zrobić zdjecia i pokazać je nam, tez mam robena ale jeszcze na składzie.

----------


## Yogi66

Dziewczyno (ewentualnie chłopcze).
Zamiast powielać w nieskończoność ten sam post w różnych tematach, wrzuć słowo ROBEN do wyszukiwarki forumowej i poczytaj wyniki.
Podaje przykład podobny do Twojego - http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ighlight=roben.

Naprawdę, jeden dobrze napisany i prawidłowo umieszczony w temacie  post absolutnie wystarczy.
Nie zaśmiecaj Forum.

----------


## krisga

> Przedstawiciel handlowy ze Szczecina przyjechal od razu negatywnie nastawiony i zaczal na sile szukac bledow dekarzy.


wiedza  przedstawicieli jest wielka .......znajomy jest przedstawicielem w kostce brukowej ....nasłuchałem sie jak mozna odrzucić reklamacje.

roben z tego co wiem maja fundusz na takie rzeczy i daja dodatkowy upust i jakoś łagodzą sprawe ...wiec walcz do końca . moze jakiś inny dekarz niech oceni  tą dachowke !

jezeli firma nie przyjmie reklamacji - czeka cie RZECZOZNAWCA ...najlepiej honorowany przez sąd i sama sprawa w sądzie . jezeli lubisz takie rozwiazania  :Lol:

----------


## domgamma

Zdjecia mam zrobione . Jak je zamiescic ?  Nie zamierzam sie rowniez poddac.  Bede was informowal na Forum o dalszych postepach...  A dla poszukujacych dachowki :  Röben Polska ? Nie , dziekuje.

----------


## acca5

www.fotosik.pl, zarejestruj sie i załóz album, postepuj zgodnie z instrukcjami- bardzo proste, jak tam założysz album to daj znac.

----------


## wartownik

Kladac ta dachowke "czuc pod palcami" nadmiernie skrecone , nalezy je odrzucic , wykorzystac na dociecia .
Kupujac dachowke ceramiczna godzimy sie na to , ze jest to material mniej lub wiecej krzywy , bez wzgledu na firme , np. zachwalany przez wszystkich Creaton.

Mam jedno pytanie : czy ten dekarz kryl juz kiedys ta dachowka i czy wtedy byla "prosta "?

----------


## wartownik

> Stwierdzil rowniez ze na oko  nie mozna ocenac czy dachowka jest prosta i zabral dwie do przebadania w laboratorium ...firmy Röben.


Wiecie co on moze sobie przebadac   :big grin:  
Przeciez te skrajnie krzywe bez problemu odroznie z 10-ciu metrow.
Problem polega na tym , ze jedna krzywa podbija kilka sasiednich i kazdy mysli , ze jest ich duzo wiecej .

----------


## domgamma

Oto linki do zdjęc dachówki Robena ... Oceńcie sami...
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...0093119c5.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a7c7bfcaf.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a4487bcdc.html

----------


## domgamma

dekarz pokazal mi kilka dchów pokrytych ta samą dachówką lecz z innej dostawy i tam lezy doskonale...

----------


## Jacek K.

> Mam polozona na dach dachowke firmy Röben - tzw. sredzka falista. Od zamowienia do dostawy czekalem CZTERY MIESIACE (!!!) Wyprodukowana w Srodzie Slaskiej  z data produkcji 01.01.06 i 02.01.06. Niestety w  wielu dachowkach sterczy wolna krawedz i nie przylega dobrze do nastepnej dachowki. Rowniez na oko widac ze dachowki sa zadarte do gory. Mimo ze zostala polozona idealnie z zaleceniami producenta (rozstaw lat i szerokosc krycia ) reklamacja ktora zglosilem zostala odrzucona. Przedstawiciel handlowy ze Szczecina przyjechal od razu negatywnie nastawiony i zaczal na sile szukac bledow dekarzy.Stwierdzil rowniez ze na oko  nie mozna ocenac czy dachowka jest prosta i zabral dwie do przebadania w laboratorium ...firmy Röben.  Czy ktos ma podobne doswiadczenia z  DACHOWKA RÖBEN ? Czy czyjas reklamacja zostala uznana ?


http://www.dachy.org/forum/index.php...=8763#msg_8763

----------


## krisga

> Oceńcie sami


   cały urok dachoweczki jest wtedy kiedy rowniotko lezy ..................................................  ...........wyglada "nieciekawie" ,spartolili ci wyglad ......  :Evil:  

? co to za dekarz , ktory nie mowi inwestorowi o wadach dachowki kiedy ją kładzie ?, chyba ze byl z firmy pracy chronionej dla niewidomych ! 

temat kto ma pilnowac roboty na budowie byl walkowany kilka juz razy ......nadal twierdze ze ZE JAK SAM NIE PRZYPILNUJESZ ....ITD

----------


## laspalmas

żeczywiście odstają, ale tylko niektóre dachówki. Ktoś powyżej napisał że dekarz powinien je wziąść na docinki. przy tak małej ilości byłoby ok. w mojej okolicy widziałem dachy pokryte robenem i jest ok. cała płaszczyzna dachu równa. poprostu miałeś pecha albo fatalnego dekarza.

----------


## Heath

Benyś swojego czasu ostrzegał (dość ostro   :big grin:  ) przed Robenem, widać że było dużo prawdy w tym co mówił.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1271690

----------


## domgamma

> żeczywiście odstają, ale tylko niektóre dachówki. Ktoś powyżej napisał że dekarz powinien je wziąść na docinki. przy tak małej ilości byłoby ok. w mojej okolicy widziałem dachy pokryte robenem i jest ok. cała płaszczyzna dachu równa. poprostu miałeś pecha albo fatalnego dekarza.


 Na docinki poszly te popekane, a te najgorzej krzywe oddaem do hurtowni, Gdybym dekarz mial wybierac tyko te lepsze musialbym oddac okolo 30-40 % zamowienia.

----------


## mmmad

U mnie Roben polozony rok temu wyglada calkiem niezle (zdjecie wyslalem na priva).
Ale trzeba przyznac, ze dekarzy uwazam za najlepsza ekipe, jaka mialem do tej pory na budowie.
Ceramicznego gruzu tez bylo sporo - krzywe szly na docinki albo do zwrotu.

----------


## piejar

> Napisał laspalmas
> 
> żeczywiście odstają, ale tylko niektóre dachówki. Ktoś powyżej napisał że dekarz powinien je wziąść na docinki. przy tak małej ilości byłoby ok. w mojej okolicy widziałem dachy pokryte robenem i jest ok. cała płaszczyzna dachu równa. poprostu miałeś pecha albo fatalnego dekarza.
> 
> 
>  Na docinki poszly te popekane, a te najgorzej krzywe oddaem do hurtowni, Gdybym dekarz mial wybierac tyko te lepsze musialbym oddac okolo 30-40 % zamowienia.


Widzę u Ciebie podobne babole jak na moim dachu. Nazywam to "syndromem krzywego sznurka"   :big grin: . 
Wygląda to tak: 
- Jak wyście k...a tą dachówkę układali że jest krzywo,
- Jest dokładnie do sznurka,
- Toście se k..a mieli prosty sznurek wziąć,
(tu pojawia się obrażona mina fachowca).
Faktycznie niektóre dzioby odstają. Krzywe mieli po prostu odrzucać. 
U mnie panowie przeszli po całym dachu a *ja* dyrygowałem która dachówka w którą stronę ma być przesunięta. *Ja*, bo dla nich było prosto   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Wciornastek

Kurczę o ja właśnie odbieram dachówkę wielkoformatową z tej firmy - też średzka falista. Ciekawe jak ta będzie wygładać?

----------


## laspalmas

30-40% to żeczywiście niezły dół! rzekłbym nawet kanion!

----------


## domgamma

> Kurczę o ja właśnie odbieram dachówkę wielkoformatową z tej firmy - też średzka falista. Ciekawe jak ta będzie wygładać?


Wygladac to ona bedzie dopiero na dachu po polozeniu..., radzilbym jednak dobrze ogladnac dostawe zaraz po rozpakowaniu , najlepiej w obecnosci dostawcy- zdarza sie duzo stluczek na rogach palet, wiele dachowek ma tez wzdluzne pekniecia.

----------


## Wciornastek

> Napisał Wciornastek
> 
> Kurczę o ja właśnie odbieram dachówkę wielkoformatową z tej firmy - też średzka falista. Ciekawe jak ta będzie wygładać?
> 
> 
> Wygladac to ona bedzie dopiero na dachu po polozeniu..., radzilbym jednak dobrze ogladnac dostawe zaraz po rozpakowaniu , najlepiej w obecnosci dostawcy- zdarza sie duzo stluczek na rogach palet, wiele dachowek ma tez wzdluzne pekniecia.


W kwestii spekania ostrzegał sam dostawca i prosił o sygnał jeśli takie by były więc o to jestem spokojna. Gorzej z krzywymi bo to trudno zaraz po dostawie ocenić. 
A u Ciebie to dachówka zwykła, bo u mnie ta większa ok 10 szt /mkw. Podobno ta ponieważ jest mniej popularna jest nieco lepsza  :ohmy:  .

----------


## wartownik

> Na docinki poszly te popekane, a te najgorzej krzywe oddaem do hurtowni .


Blad !

----------


## Faraon1

> Mam polozona na dach dachowke firmy Röben - tzw. sredzka falista. Od zamowienia do dostawy czekalem CZTERY MIESIACE (!!!) Wyprodukowana w Srodzie Slaskiej  z data produkcji 01.01.06 i 02.01.06. Niestety w  wielu dachowkach sterczy wolna krawedz i nie przylega dobrze do nastepnej dachowki. Rowniez na oko widac ze dachowki sa zadarte do gory. Mimo ze zostala polozona idealnie z zaleceniami producenta (rozstaw lat i szerokosc krycia ) reklamacja ktora zglosilem zostala odrzucona. Przedstawiciel handlowy ze Szczecina przyjechal od razu negatywnie nastawiony i zaczal na sile szukac bledow dekarzy.Stwierdzil rowniez ze na oko  nie mozna ocenac czy dachowka jest prosta i zabral dwie do przebadania w laboratorium ...firmy Röben.  Czy ktos ma podobne doswiadczenia z  DACHOWKA RÖBEN ? Czy czyjas reklamacja zostala uznana ?



Masz pecha trafiłaś na złą dostawe z tego co się zorientowałem to Raben pcha "kiszkę" a sprrrzedawcą daje "mnogie " rabaty lepiej dać troszkę więcej a mieć solidny  daszek ale to jest tylko moja opinia
http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/album.htm...q=slufar&nxt=0
Ja tak zrobiłem

----------


## hos

> Napisał domgamma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wciornastek
> 
> ...


sorry ze sie wtrącam nie ale ja tez jestem na etapie wyboru dachowki i dziś mi jeden sprzedawca powiedział ze właśnie te wieksze są bardziej krzywe-mozna normalnie zwariowac  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :ohmy:

----------


## jabko

Jakoś chyba różnie to bywa.
Przed zimą szwagier krył dach Robenem i jest OK
Po zimie kolega i jest OK

Więc na tej podstawie kupiłem Robena i czeka u mnie na krycie dachu.

A tu straszą że krzywy.
Mam nadziejęze trafiłem dobrze ale już mówiłem że wszystko co krzywe mają odkładać choćby tego było 50%.

----------


## wartownik

> Oto linki do zdjęc dachówki Robena ... Oceńcie sami...
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...0093119c5.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a7c7bfcaf.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a4487bcdc.html


Mysle ,ze za maly rozstaw lat .
Przyczyna - dekarz nie dokonal pomiaru sredniej szerokosci i dlugosci krycia z natury , z uwzglednieniem spinek , mieszajac dachowki z roznych palet.
W tego typu pokryciach wiekszy rozstaw lat niz z pomiarow moze wymusic blad kata prostego .

----------


## hos

> Napisał domgamma
> 
> Oto linki do zdjęc dachówki Robena ... Oceńcie sami...
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...0093119c5.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a7c7bfcaf.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a4487bcdc.html
> 
> 
> Mysle ,ze za maly rozstaw lat .
> ...


witam, mam wrażenie ze bardzo dobrze sie na tym znasz i chyba zamowie tez robena, oczywiscie ze względow finansowych, mozesz mi doradzic na co mam dekarzom( i ja oczywiście )zwrocic szczegolna uwagę przy jej kładzeniu ?

----------


## domgamma

rozstaw lat jest idealnie taki jak zaleca producent. 36,6cm. Ciekawe jak mozna snuc takie przypuszczenia widzac tylko zdjecia przykrytego dachu. Wszystkich ktorzy nadal chca kupic Röbena zachecam do lektury na forum : Cieknacy dach Röbena. Ja mam juz gotowy pozew do sadu, o reszcie rozstrzygna biegli, napewno napisze otym na forum.

----------


## darek_wy

Byłem kilka dni temu wyceniać dach (w paru miejscach).
Wszyscy (!!!) dealerzy delikatnie mówiąc NIE POLECALI Robena (oczywiście mówię o Średzkiej)...

----------


## kuna3

:Lol:

----------


## acca5

Mysle ,że bardzo dobra ale slyszałam że ten plus to bardzo jakis krzywy  i zamki nie pasuja do siebie, zapytaj co z gwarancją. ja mam roben  sredzka falista ale zwykła - jest prosta

----------


## 2006

:ohmy:  czy to jest 500 zł za 240 mkw????????????????
czy to hurtownia tak sprzedaje?????????
mimo wszystko 20 zł mkw ceramiki to trzeba wielkiej odwagi żeby to kupić!!!!  :big tongue:

----------


## KAS01

Na palecie jest 240szt, czyli ok. 19m2 (12,7-12,8 dachowek na 1m2). Jesli paleta mialaby kosztowac 500zl, to cena metra wychodzi ponad 26zl. Nie mam pojecia, czy jest to cena dobra, czy zla. Ja za swojego Robena czarnobrazowego (a wiec najdrozszego z polskich dachowek Robena) dalem zeszlej jesieni 36,58zl (z Vatem 22%)
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## kuna3

DACHÓWKA roben falista plus jest wieksza od standartowej  wychodzi szt/m2 ok 9,8 w palecie jest 240 szt  czyli jakies  24 m2 .Za dach 240 m2 facet chce bez dodatków 5000 pln brutto

----------


## KAS01

No fakt. Slepy jestem   :oops:  
Jesli ta cena (20za 1 m2 brutto) jest z Vatem 22%, to oznaczloby ze rabat jest 40%. Przed czerwcem zeszlego roku bardzo dobrzy sprzedawcy mogli dawac takie rabaty. Pozniej jednak Röben obnizyl w swoich cennikach ceny dachowek o ok. 20% zabierajac to w rabatch dla hurtownikow. W zeszlym roku sprzedawcy na ogol oferowali rabaty 15-20% (ja dostalem 28%, ale trafilem na bardzo krotka promocje). Nie wydaje mi sie, aby w tym roku doszli do 40%. Uwazam, ze z ta cena jest cos nie tak i probowal ustalic dlaczego jest taka niska.

----------


## majster ryszard

no właśnie cena dla dilerów jest taka sama na dzień dziśejszy falista miedziana koszt szt; 2.50 fabryce może ma inne odcienie może jest krzywa  a może w promocii  to miedzy nami te informacje dla ciebie to na wage złota pozdrawiam
jeszcze jedno na dachówce jest data produkcji wibita i będe tak dobry podaj mi tom date a ja zobacze co się działo tego dnia w fabryce

----------


## kuna3

skoro tak twierdzicie sprawdze to jeszcze raz .co to za dachówka i dlaczego tak niska cena ???? może koleś chce mi jakaś lipe wcisnąć  :Evil:

----------


## macio

Ja w czerwcu za taką- przed oficjalną podwyżką- płaciłem 2,93 żadnych krzywizn nie stwierdzam    :Lol:  , dużo było uszkodzonych na paletach, ale zostały wymienione a nadwyżka zwrócona. Zwróć uwagę też na to, żeby się nie okazało, że kupisz tanio a 40% będzie ubitych bez możliwości wymiany

pozdrawiam

----------


## FREDY

moze ma końcówke - zatem warto kupić. Ale uważaj bo jeśłi chcesz dokupić resztę gdzieś indziej to mogą sie różnić.

----------


## kuna3

no i okazało sie że to nie ROBEN tylko jakis koncówki serii ,ktos to przywozi z niemiec ,straszna lipa

----------


## [email protected]

Prośba: oceńcie zestawienie - dachówki roben rustykalny z żywą żółtą elewacją i oknami, drzwiami i bramą garażową  w kolorze złoty dąb. I teraz: jakie parapety zew i jaka opaska? dzięki za sugestię.u.

----------


## el-ka

Nie wiem, czy to nie będzie za pstrokato. Dach rustykalny, to według mnie  chyba taki cieniowany, jakby postarzany("jesienny liść"). Stanowi bardzo silny akcent. Jest stylizowany na staroć, więc według mnie będzie lepiej komponował się z klinkierem i jakąś stonowaną elewacją (krem, piasek,zgaszona biel). Okna może lepsze ciemne (teak, mahoń) lub do ciemniejszej elewacji białe. Wszyscy teraz lecą w ten złoty dąb ,a to też dość rzucające się w oczy, "kolorowe" okna, zresztą ładne. Jak się kupuje oddzielnie, to oczy rwą , ale razem niekoniecznie musi być fajnie (podobnie jak w makijażu - albo oczy, albo usta). Ja osobiście bardzo lubię kolorowe elewacje, ale kolor powinien stanowić jeden dominujący akcent, najlepeij w domach postmodernistycznych i raczej nowoczesnych. Domy stylizowane na stare nie powinny mieć zbyt żywych elewacji. Najlepeij to poszukaj domu  taką dachówką, zrób foto i pobaw się na komputerze - nawet w zwykłym Paint. Da ci to jakieś wyobrażenie. Czasem rzeczy niekonwencjonalne indywidualnie wychodzą super ,ale trzeba mieć wyobraźnię.
Opaska i parapety klinkier - i niekoniecznie też cieniowany, raczej gładki brąz, elewacja piasek, beż lub biel "ciepła", okna brąz typu teak, brama, drzwi to samo (sama tradycja i dobry styl).. Lub bardziej niekonwencjonalnie - elewacja czekolada, klinkier brązowy,okna, drzwi i brama białe. Takie holenderskie klimaty. To moje typy!  :smile:

----------


## acca5

Dośc żółtych domów!!!

----------


## waddor

interesujące, ja mam podobną ofertę z robena plus miedziana i ta jest ponoć z pierwszego wypalania, więc mam wątpliwości czy się zdecydować  :sad:

----------


## Karoll

Witam!
Zamierzam kupić dachówkę firmy Roben w kolorze miedzianym. Czy ktoś kto ma taką dachówkę mógłby wkleić zdjęcie dachu - bedę bardzo wdzięczny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## casandra75

[img][/img]

----------


## Bryku

Właśnie dekarze kładą mi tę dachówkę. Jeszcze parę dni i skończą mam nadzieję.

----------


## marcin_u

tez zamierzam ja polozyc na swiom dachu.. jakie ceny dostaliscie na ta dachowke?
Mi wycenili dachowka podstaw. - 1,89zł
gasior+klamra                          - 10,90zł
skrajne                                  - 16,95
wentylacyjna                          - 7,39

----------


## grzegorz10



----------


## casandra75

Moje ceny z dnia 20.07,2006 brutto
Podstawowa 2,17
Gąsior+klamra 13,10

----------


## jabko

Ja mam PLUSa wiec troche większą.
Szczegółowe fotki i zbliżenia masz w moim dzienniku

----------


## Karoll

Bardzo dziekuje za zdjęcia - dachóweczka super

----------


## marcin-jogo

Ja jestem po zamówieniu robena i o ile dobrze pamietam to cena podstawowej w styczniu 2,25

----------


## AxLe

A to mój Roben

----------


## acca5

A to mój,

----------


## Harry81

Trzeba przyznac ze ladniutka ta dachoweczka. Jestem prawie zdecydowany na cementowa Braas Lub Euronit ale cena tej miedzianej jest całkiem atrakcyjna.

Powiedzcie mi tylko czemu jest wiele tansza od innych kolorow Robena? Nawet od czerwieni naturalnej? Moze nie jest barwiona w masie?

----------


## marcin-jogo

Jest to zwykła pomarańczowa dachówka tylko tyle że jest angobowana  :big grin:  

angoba [fr.], cienka warstwa szlachetnej, barwnej lub białej masy ceramicznej, nakładana na powierzchnię wyrobu ceramicznego; stosowana gł. w celach dekoracyjnych.  :Wink2:  

Ona nie jest barwiona w masie, tylko jest angobowana po wierzchu bo o ile dobrze wiem angobować w masie nie można :oops:  

a to z ceramicznego abc dla przybliżenia
Angobowanie-pobiałkowanie.

Jest to technika krycia wyrobu warstwą 0,1-0,3 mm specjalnej masy. Może to pomóc w zmniejszeniu nasiąkliwości wyrobu albo w podniesieniu estetyki. Angobę możemy nakładać na fragmenty lub na całość wyrobu.

SKŁAD:
680g gliny biało wypalającej się
100g kaolinu
220g piasku

Mieszamy, mielemy na mokro aż do uzyskania ziarnistości , która w 95% przeleci przez sito 10 000 oczek/cm kwadratowy.

Dodajemy stopniowo wody do gęstości 1,6-1,8 g/cm sześcienny. Pokrywamy naczynie surowe lub wypalone. Nanosimy szkliwo i wypalamy na 1000-1200st.C

Angobowanie możemy zostawić bez szkliwa i wypalić.

Barwę pobiałki tak jak szkliwa zmieniamy tlenkami.


Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No, no moje uznanie! Myślę, że Twoja profesjonalna wypowiedź uzmysłowi wielu forumowiczom co to jest dachówka angobowana. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## radomik



----------


## zico77

Czy ktoś ma dachówkę w tym kolorze i może zamieścić tu zdjęcia.
No i jaki kolor cegły, płytki klinkierowej pasowałby do niego ??[/url]

----------


## PrzemoBDG

> Czy ktoś ma dachówkę w tym kolorze i może zamieścić tu zdjęcia.
> No i jaki kolor cegły, płytki klinkierowej pasowałby do niego ??[/url]


Całkiem dobrze komponuje się cegła Kosmo (produkcji Wienerbergera).

----------


## zico77

Może ktoś się pochwali takim klinkierem: Kosmo kasztanowo-rubinowa lub Astro kasztanowa (produkcji Wienerbergera).

----------


## rammzes1

http://www.wienerberger.pl/servlet/S...=1077526673895

----------


## zico77

To co jest na stronie Wienerbergera widziałem, chodziło mi o jakieś zdjęcie domu z kominem lub filarem z takiej cegły. Niestety nie zawsze to co jest w katalogu odpowiada rzeczywistości.

----------


## aresior

odradzam kasztanowego robena. powłoka ochronna pęka nawet już po 2 latach. niektórzy moi znajomi połakomili sie i kicha. inne firmy mają też ten kolor ale glazura nie "pajączkuje". a cosmo faktycznie pasuje do tych odcieni tylko czy warto miec komin z klinkieru - drogo i z przeciekami kłopoty.

pozdro

aresior

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Poprawnie wykonany komin koniecznie z pełnej cegły i na pełną fugę nie sprawia żadnych kłopotów w eksploatacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcin-jogo

> No, no moje uznanie! Myślę, że Twoja profesjonalna wypowiedź uzmysłowi wielu forumowiczom co to jest dachówka angobowana. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuje  :big grin:  

Musze to wiedzieć w końcu studiuje Budownictwo na wydziale Architektury  :big grin:  

Ale wystarczy wpisać w wyszukiwarke lub w pierwszą lepsza encyklopedie hasło "angoba" czy "angobowanie"   :cool:  

*radomik*
Jakiego koloru klinkieru użyłeś do komina? Jakiej firmy?

----------


## radomik

> radomik 
> Jakiego koloru klinkieru użyłeś do komina? Jakiej firmy?


Koramic, ale koloru nie pamiętam. Taki pod dachówkę.

----------


## marcin-jogo

> radomik 
> Jakiego koloru klinkieru użyłeś do komina? Jakiej firmy?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Koramic, ale koloru nie pamiętam. Taki pod dachówkę.


Chyba klinkier TERCA ?
Czy to może to POMERANIA

----------


## WanKon

Jak wy wklejacie te zdjęcia? ale tak krok po kroku proszę  :ohmy:

----------


## acca5

Klikasz na zdjecie w internecie, szukasz własciwości , tam masz adres internetowy zdjecia- konczy sie na img, musisz go skopiować- zaznacz i  kliknij kopiuj, potem otwierasz odpowiedzi w muratorze na forum  klikasz na img wstawiasz-wklej , ponownie img i masz.Przed puszczeniem w swiat zrób podgląd czy to jest.

----------


## radomik

> Chyba klinkier TERCA ?


yyyyyyy  :oops:  ,...pewnie, ze TAK, pomyłka. Myślę o jednym, a pisze o drugim. 
dzięki.

----------


## Ana27

Witam

W tym miesiacu musimy podjac decyzje odnosnie dachowki. 
Na poczatku myslelismy o ruppceramice sirius brazowy ale maz chcialby aby dachowka miala lekki polysk (mamy dom blisko parku wiec mech na "sliskiej powierzchni" tak latwo nie osiadzie) 

Zastanawiamy sie nad *czarno-brazowa z Robena.* 
Niestety nigdzie nie moge znalezc takiego dachu.
Jesli macie takowa dachowke u siebie na dachu to baaardzo prosze o zdjecia i opinie. 
Z gory dziekuje [/b]

----------


## Annja

widziałam taki dom bo stoi niedaleko miejsca gdzie mieszkam, zdjęcia niestety nie mam. Ta dachówka jest właściwie czarna, bardzo się świeci na dachu, jak na mój gust za bardzo. Ogólnie nie podobała mi się ale to kwestia gustu. Napewno nie można jej nazwać brązową dachówką. Ładny brąz ma wg mnie Koramic - E 32 kolor orzechowa angoba, ma lekki połysk. Ja mam taką dachówkę w kolorze kasztanowym.

----------


## prystelka

:Wink2:  Marzy mi się dachówka grafitowa lub czarna z wysokim połyskiem.Nie mam jednak zbyt wiele funduszy na zakup pięknej dachówki ceramicznej.Na początku obstawiałam na Braas cisar grafitowy ale nie dawno wpadła mi w oko dachówka ceramiczna Roben kolor czarno-brązowy.Z tego co widziałam na zdjęciu ładnie się błyszczy a jej cena nie jest tak wygórowana.Na stronie internetowej Robena nie znalazłam jednak opisu powłoki jaką są pokryte dachówki.Może ktoś wie??Czy to glazura czy angoba?  :Confused:  Do tych co mają Robena:Czy wasze dachówki błyszczą jak pozostałe ceramiczne czy mniej?  :Roll:

----------


## prystelka

Może jeszcze ktoś się wypowie albo pokaże fotkę.

----------


## KAS01

Witam
Zdjecia mozna powiekszyc. Przekleilem je z jakiegos starego watku o Robenie. Kilka zdjec jest tez w moim albumie (zakladka "Budowa")
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## iwonaszczytno

To angoba z połyskiem, coś ala glazura ale nie glazurowana

----------


## slaw79

Pustak ceramiczny szlifowany z klejem POROTON produkcji ROBEN-Niemcy
Czy myslicie zeby to brac do tego daja od razu klej cena 8 zl brutto

----------


## slaw79

nikt nic nie wie??

----------


## kristak

Ja płaciłem po 11 zł/szt. Worek kleju do 2 palet.

----------


## slaw79

> Ja płaciłem po 11 zł/szt. Worek kleju do 2 palet.


no wlasnie,ja mam po 8 zl i worek kleju do 2 palet.Czy to wystarcza.
A jak sie to kladlo,mozesz powiedziec jak jest jakosciowo

----------


## prystelka

KASO 1, bardzo podoba mi się wasz dom.Bardzo ładny dach i w ogóle kolorystyka  :Wink2:

----------


## mmmagdaa

mnie baardzo podobała sie ta dachowka :smile:  ale jak dla mnie troche droga. jaka macie oferte cenowa tak z ciekawosci???

----------


## edit-blondi

Witam
Na dniach musze podjąć decyzję co do zakupu dachówki. Najtaniej wychodzi roben  sredzka fakista plus w kolorze miedzi. Niestety spora część sprzedawców (głównie tych, którzy nie maja jej na składzie) twierdzi, że jest kiepskiej jakości. Podobne opinie mozna znależć na forum.
Mam duzy dylemat bo właściwie brak jest na rynku dachówki podobnej lub odrobinę droższej cenowo czyli np. Koramic czy Rupp (w moim rejonie praktycznie niedostępna) 
Robena wyceniono mi na jakieś 15,7tys z Creatona dostałam wycenę na 22tys. Zdaję sobie sprawę,że creaton jest dużo lepszej jakości, ale różnica cenowa jest powalająca.

Czy warto ryzykować i kupic Robena?

----------


## Pawek budowniczy

Witam mamy ten sam dylemat.U mnie pozostaje braas podwojne s ale cena mnie zwalila z nog.

----------


## edit-blondi

Brass to jednak cementówka a nie ceramika. U mnie brass wycenili na 14tys, ale oczekiwanie minimum 2 miesiące

----------


## cemik1

U mnie jest na dachu właśnie roben. Mnie się podoba (cena szczególnie). Dekarze też nie narzekali.

----------


## pablitoo

Ja również mam na dachu Robena - tylko nie _"plus"_ a zwykłą - nie mam zadnych zastrzeżeń co do niej .
Co do jej kiepskiej jakości absolutnie tego nie potwierdzam - dachówka jest bardzo ładna , dekarze jak ją układali nie mieli żadnych uwag , odpadów nie miałem praktycznie wogóle ...
Na dachu już leży rok - i wszystko jest w najlepszym porządku - mogę ją szczerze polecić  :smile: 

_Pozdrawiam_

----------


## Duży Boban

Z robenem jest tak: średzka jest faktycznie nie najlepsza. 
Natomiast średzka plus jest produkowana w innym zakładzie i jest dużo lepsza od średzkiej ale trzeba czasu aby ludzie to dostrzegli i przestali mylić średzką ze średzką plus. 
Ja na dachu mam creatona ale jak zobaczyłem na żywo średzką plus to byłem pod wrażeniem. Obejrzyj na żywo te średzką plus i sam podejmij decyzję - wg mnie te dachówki są OK.

----------


## pablitoo

Co do średzkiej falistej ( nie plus )  :smile:  - oprócz mojego dachu mam dwoje znajomych którzy również pokryli tą dachówką swoje dachy . 
Moja jest brązowa , a u moich znajomych - miedziana i kasztanowa - Dachy kryte w zeszłym roku - żaden z moich znajomych nie narzekał na jakość dachówki - wręcz przeciwnie - wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni co do jakości dachówki i wizualnego efektu końcowego . Znam temat dosyć dokładnie bo na bieżąco obserwowałem prace na ich budowach ( mój dach był ostatni ) .
Bardzo mało odpadów , praktycznie śladowe ilości uszkodzonych sztuk , bardzo ładny efekt wizualny dachu ... - samo zadowolenie inwestorów ...
Nie wiem skąd się biorą takie opinie na temat tej dachówki ...

_Pozdrawiam_

----------


## edit-blondi

No ja mam właśnie do wzięcia tą "plus", ale jak się tyle naczytałam i nasłuchałam o problemie z Robenem to trochę sie przestraszyłam

----------


## pablitoo

"Plus" jest większa niż zwykła falista ... Jak ja kupowałem dachówkę ( w zeszłym roku ) to w sprzedaży była tylko "plus" w kolorze miedzi - u mnie absolutnie ten kolor nie pasował - ja szukałem brązu i nabyłem zwykłą średzką falistą .
Jak napisałem - nie miałem i nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń co do jakości dachówek ..
Ale decyzję musisz podjąć sama ...

_Pozdrawiam_

----------


## edit-blondi

Ja też mam nadzieję, że nie bedę miała problemu bo bardziej skłaniam się jednak ku Robenowi (i wizualnie i przede wszystkim cenowo)

----------


## waltz

Mi osobiście wydaje się, że jeśli są z nią jakieś problemy faktycznie, to wynikać mogą one co najwyżej z przyspieszenia cyklu produkcyjnego w pogoni za popytem - dlatego nie dotknęły one osób, które kryły dachy w ubiegłym roku (też mi się obiło o uszy, że z jakością bieżących dostaw jest różnie)

----------


## e-Mandzia

Zainteresowałam się tematem, bo wczoraj zakupiłam właśnie średzką Robena miedzianą. Widziałam ją na kilku dachach i dla mnie wyglada super. Znajomi są zadowoleni. 
Nie wydaje mi się również, aby dachówki produkowane teraz miałyby mieć skracane cykle technologiczne i były gorsze. Nie sądzę też aby Roben wdrożył nową, inną i w dodatku gorszą technologię   :Roll:  Przecież wystarczyłoby podnieść cenę by więcej zarobić, po co byłyby potrzebne drogie zmiany, skoro i tak przy takim popycie, wszystko sprzedają na pniu   :Roll:  

Ponieważ u mnie dachówki jeszcze w paczkach, nie mam doświadczeń, może napiszę o nich za 2 lata.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Roben jak to Roben exlusiv to to nie jest, ale angobowana ceramika w cenie malowanego betonu niemal że,  to nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać, a jakie z nią problemy ?  :Roll:   problemy z nią to mają tylko niektórzy fachowcy   :Wink2:

----------


## grzegorz10

Mój Roben miedziany.
Jedyny problem to taki że ma małe zamki i śnieg wlatuje pod dachówkę - ponoć niektórzy twierdzą że to normalne.


Tu znajdziesz trochę o Robenie
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...highlight=#top

----------


## Edybre

Też mam Robena falistą plus miedzianą. W zeszłym roku była w promocji i w moim mieście na osiedlu nowo-budowanych domków prawie wszystkie dachy przykryte są tą dachówką. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona, dekarze nie narzekali.

----------


## acca5

Jak kładłam robena to nie miałam watpliwości ,że dobrze zrobiłam, dachówka jest super,   :big grin:

----------


## prystelka

Ja też zdecydowałam ostatecznie że bierzemy falistą PLUS kolor czarnobrązowy. Słyszałam kilkakrotnie, że falista PLUS jest bardziej dopracowana od zwykłej ( pierwszej ) falistej.
 :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

> Mój Roben miedziany.
> Jedyny problem to taki że ma małe zamki i śnieg wlatuje pod dachówkę - ponoć niektórzy twierdzą że to normalne.


wszedzie wlatuje rownomiernie ? mozesz opisac dokladniej co zaobserwowales ?

----------


## jabko

No właśnie w tej większej (PLUS) zamki są ponoć lepsze.

Ja mam na dachu plusa miedzianego i nie narzekam.

----------


## laspalmas

U mnie właśnie dekarze kończą kłaść Robena średzka miedziana. Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Dekarze nie narzekają na jakość, na dachu nie widać krzywizn, dachówki ładnie przylegają do siebie, w sumie na 11 palet były ze 3 które trzeba było wymienić bo były krzywe. W Robenie jest też to super że dachówki podstawowe są angobowane, a inni chcą za to dopłatę.
Moim zdaniem połowa sukcesu oprócz dobrej dachówki to dobry dekaż który prosto i równo poprzybija łaty. Jeśli trafi się gamoń który zrobi to niedbale to myślę że nawet Creaton będzie wyglądał paskudnie. 
 Moim zdaniem warto kupić zamiast taśmy pod gąsiory szczotki, coprawda je widać, ale w sumie wygląda to ekstra a jest i szczelniejsze, widziałem taśme i wygląda na straszne g..., a cena taka sama jak za szczotki.

Dach Grzegorza 10 wygląda przefajnie,

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Może i wygląda fajnie, ale te szczotki nie pożyją zbyt długo  :Wink2:

----------


## marcin-jogo

Też mam położonego Robena Miedzianego i też jestem bardzo zadowolony   :Wink2: 
Z punktu widzenia czasu dziękuje że nie kupiłem Creatona ani Von mullera nic bym niezyskał po za umoczonymi 12-14tysiącami w dachu bo mniej więcej tyle wynosiła różnica
Jak rozmawiałem z dekarzami  to jeśli chodzi o cementową to Euronit natomiast strasznie jechali po Braasie

----------


## zlu

Ja mam miedzianego Robena na dachu od ok 1,5 roku i nie narzekam.

Narzeka zaś mój dekarz (spotkałem go przy okazji jakieś wichury) na jakość Robena produkowanego ostatnio. Twierdzi, że mocno odchudzili dachówkę - wyraźnie czuć, że jest lżejsza i przez to jest bardziej podatna na pęknięcia.

Wydając więc opinie Robenowi podawajcie daty kiedy mieliście robiony dach.

BTW może zważymy swoje dachówki, żeby sprawdzić czy gość nie kłamał ?  :wink:  Jak nie zapomnę to na poniedziałek zważę to co ja mam.


zlu.

----------


## telesforek

Jak kupowałam dachówkę (2005r.) wahałam się między Rupp a Roben - ceny nie były znacząco różne. Jedyny konkretny argument był taki, że Rupp ma podwójny zamek a Roben pojedynczy. Wzięłam Ruppa i śniegu pod dachówkami nie mam. 
Ale jeśli mogłabym zaoszczędzić parę koła wzięłabym Robena  :cool:  .

----------


## edit-blondi

Dziekuje Wam bardzo za opinie
Ja juz podjęłam decyzje i wczoraj zamówiłam Robena średzka falista plus miedziana.
Oglądałam ją jeszcze na składzie. Rzeczywiście ta Plus wygląda bardziej solidnie od zwykłej no i zamki też solidniejsze na Plusie. Patrząc na te ułożoną na wystawce to wygladął całkiem dobrze i siedziała dość mocno na tych zamkach. Zobaczymy wszystko w praniu.  :Roll:  
Niestety w podobnym przedziale cenowym nie można kupić nic innego. A Creaton, Bogena czy von Muller to nie ta półka przede wszystkim cenowa bo na mój dach musiałabym wydać jakieć 7-8tys. więcej. Nie wydam  :Wink2:

----------


## mh

ja mam robena śledzką falistą antracyt już 5 lat na dachu 300m2 w po poprzedniej ciężkiej zimie miałem dwie pęknięte dachówki i to takie, które były docinane. Co do zamków to racja są pojedyńcze i krótkie więc musi być dokładnie układana, problem zawianego śniegu i deszczu pod dachówkami zależy od kąta połaci dachu, ale w końcu od tego jest folia wstępnego krycia, to ona odprowadza wodę, chyba że jest żle zrobiona. Gorzej z kominkami popękały mi praktycznie wszystkie.  :Evil:

----------


## kasiola

mam na dachu od 5 lat jesienny liść z Robena  i .................nic


żadnych uwag

----------


## PrzemoBDG

> Jak kupowałam dachówkę (2005r.) wahałam się między Rupp a Roben - ceny nie były znacząco różne. Jedyny konkretny argument był taki, że Rupp ma podwójny zamek a Roben pojedynczy. Wzięłam Ruppa i śniegu pod dachówkami nie mam. 
> Ale jeśli mogłabym zaoszczędzić parę koła wzięłabym Robena  .


 2004 miałem podobny dylemat. Wziąłem Robena (kasztan) i jestem zadowolony.   :big grin:  Nie ma żadnego zawiewania śniegu itd.

Kolega wziął Ruppceramikę i narzekał. Dachówka mniejsza i wydawałoby się iż ta dachówka lepiej się nadaje na dach o nieregularnym kształcie. Jednak wspomniane zamki "utrudniały" dekarzom właściwe jej ułożenie. Pewno wina była po stronie jego fachowców, lecz ten Rupp wyraźnie miejscami falował...

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Fajnie się czyta takie posty , ( i śniegu pod nią nie ma ) czy aby napewno ?  :Wink2:

----------


## el-ka

A kto ma doświadczenia z dachówką ceramiczną Tondach z Czech - angobowana. Cena jest w granicach 40 Pln podstawowej. Wzór Romańska, są tez Marsylki. Wygląda przyzwoicie, nawet ta naturalna jest ładna, powiedziała bym, że najbardziej mi sie podoba, jest bardzo stylowa, ale boję się zabrudzeń i glonów, natomiast dachówki glazurowane, te z dużym połyskiem nie wchodzą u mnie w grę z powodów estetycznych - bardzo mi się nie podobają i nie pasują do mojego domku. Dostawa w ciągu 2 tygodni.

----------


## AsiaIAdam

Jak rozmawialam z naszym dekarzem o dachowkach, to mowil ze ostatnio 
pogorszyla sie dachowka Robena i Koramica. Podobno lamia sie jak sie chodzi
 po dachu. Ale facet dobrze zbudowany to sie wlasciwie nie dziwie. 
Do innych nie mial zastrzezen.
No i slyszalam o przypadku, ze po zeszlorocznej mroznej zimie Roben popekal
 na dachu. (u kolegi szwagra). 

Ja bylam zrozpaczona po wyborze dachowki ze dalam sie przekonac mezowi a
teraz jak juz jest na dachu to jestem zachwycona (mamy ceglastego Pfleiderera)
Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia.
Asia

----------


## radomik

> Ja również mam na dachu Robena - tylko nie _"plus"_ a zwykłą - nie mam zadnych zastrzeżeń co do niej .
> Co do jej kiepskiej jakości absolutnie tego nie potwierdzam - dachówka jest bardzo ładna , dekarze jak ją układali nie mieli żadnych uwag , odpadów nie miałem praktycznie wogóle ...
> Na dachu już leży rok - i wszystko jest w najlepszym porządku - mogę ją szczerze polecić 
> 
> _Pozdrawiam_


ja  j.w.

miałem ten sam problem, czytałem, słyszałem. Zaryzykowałem i jednak jest wszystko OK.
Co ciekawe sąsiad odradzał mi ją, a w rezultacie położył taką samą. Bronił się twierdząc że jednak chodziło o inną. Creaton?  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W zdecydowanej większości przypadków to nie jakość dachówki jest problemem tylko błędy niedoświadczonych dekarzy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zołza

czy ktoś ma tę dachówkę? Jaki kolor tynku potem zastosować? o kostki brukowej przed wejściem i podjazdem.

----------


## jacekp71

a jest taka dachowka ? wiem o miedzianej i kasztanowej  :wink:

----------


## pablitoo

Jest taka - sam ją posiadam na dachu  :smile: 

Kolor elewacji i kostki to sprawa indywidualna .

_Pozdrawiam_

----------


## jacekp71

> a jest taka dachowka ? wiem o miedzianej i kasztanowej


jasne ze jest !!!! o ja niedoczytalski  :wink:

----------


## Zołza

Pablitoo!
Można obejrzeć Twoje zdjęcia gdzieś na forum? Jesteś zadowolony z dachówki? Ta nasza jest dopiero na paletach i jest bardzo ciemna.

----------


## KOM44

Mam kasztan i jest ok. A kolory - jakie sobie wybierzesz na pewno będą najładniejsze.

----------


## zitka

Witam, mam pytanie mój dach ma mieć nachylenie 25stopni, chcę go pokryć dachówką ceramiczną Roben Plus, według producenta min. kąt nachylenia dachu wynosi 16 stopni(przy zastosowaniu dodatkowych zaleceń) a zalecają od 22 stopni.
Fachowiec od kładzenia dachówki mówi,że najlepiej 30 stopni.
Więc czy przy tych moich 25 stopniach ( bo takie nachylenie chcę mieć )
nie wynikną jakieś problemy jeśli użyję tej dachówki?

----------


## FREDY

Nie. Setki takich dachów jest koło ciebie - rozglądnij się. Jedyny minus to większe prawdopodobienstwo że wiatr wwiej ci coś pod dachówkę.

----------


## SZEFLERA

> odradzam kasztanowego robena. powłoka ochronna pęka nawet już po 2 latach. niektórzy moi znajomi połakomili sie i kicha. inne firmy mają też ten kolor ale glazura nie "pajączkuje".


Stary temat, ale to dla nas niepokojąca informacja, zwłaszcza, że dachówka już leży.
Pozostaje czekać i obserwować...

----------


## irtad

> Może ktoś się pochwali takim klinkierem: Kosmo kasztanowo-rubinowa lub Astro kasztanowa (produkcji Wienerbergera).


Mam tą kombinację. Ale Kosmo jest na płocie  :wink:

----------


## jacekp71

u nas kasztanowy roben lezy juz od roku - nic sie nie dzieje, poczekam wiec jeszcze  :wink:  nie wierze ze pekanie akurat tej dachowki sa regulą, ale sprawdzac bede - mam ladnych kilka lat udzielonej gwarancji.

do tego dobralismy cegle / plytki klinkierowe etna z crh.



PS
nie mam pojecia co mial na mysli aresior pisząc "połakomić się na robena" ....
kompleks jakis ?  :wink:

----------


## Damro

To chyba zazdrość że sąsiad wybrał właśnie tą a on inną(brzydszą)  :Lol:

----------


## bar_kam

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...03f9df468.html 

do tego klinkier Cosmo  :wink:

----------


## aresior

oj, widzę, że ktoś plotkuje na mój temat a ja nic nie wiem bo wykańczam domek a nie siedzę na forum.
droga/gi Damro, komentarze "nie na poziomie" odnośnie zazdrości w kwestii robena.
Nie wiesz jaką Damro dachówke wybrałem więc po co kpina? Każda przepiórka swoje chwali piórka. Mnie się creaton podobał i miałem do niego szczęście (partia sprowadzona bezpośrednio z Niemiec na indywidualne zamówienie bez wad ect).
Dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności roben zachowuje się podobnie u wielu osób. Pozytywne jest to, że reklamacje są uwzględniane. Do grona szczęśliwców dołączył ostatnio kolejny, któremu roben zafundował zrzutke z dachu i wymiane na nowe. Wiem, że z reklamacjami u creatona bywa różnie a najczęściej nie najlepiej. więc i roben ma swoje plusy. największym jest to, że jest stosunkowo tani w zakupie. to właśnie miałem na myśli pisząc "połakomić się na robena".
Radzę jednak popatrzec na ta dachówkę z innej perspektywy. Mój dekarz a zarazem sprzedawca pokazał Nibrę, Creatona, Pfleiderera. Te polecał. Coramica i Robena odradzał. Bardzo płaskie.
Nam "fala" i kolorek odpowiadał. Cena była "promocyjna" na poziomie 3,4 PLN za szt. połaciowej 9kolor identyczny z daleka jak coramic czerwona angoba szlachetna czy jakoś tak). Co tu się zastanawiać?
Zwróćcie uwagę na kształt (profil po przecięciu dachówki) i zamki. To każdy przed zakupem powinien zobaczyć i podjąć świadomą decyzję.
Tyle, że każdy ma inne priorytety i ja to rozumiem. Zresztą to tylko dachówka więc po co ten niepokój. Jest gwarancja. Nie ma sprawy. Macie dobry produkt jeśli wam odpowiada.
Damro a co do tej zazdrości to wybór jest sprawą indywidualną każdego a akurat poczucie zazdrości jest mi obce. To dobre dla takich co czują się zagrożeni z różnych względów. Ja budową na szczęście nie muszę nikomu niczego udawadniać a to że dzielę się w wolnym czasie swoimi spostrzeżeniami ... o to chyba chodzi na forum.
Jałowa dyskusja na temat, która dachówka jest lepsza mdli mnie.
to by było na tyle. 

pozdr.
aresior

----------


## bedziu

Witam,

Chciałbym poznać opinię na temat dachówki Robena. Na dzień dzisiejszy wypada najtaniej, jednak większosć dekarzy odradza mi tą firmę. Czy jest z ną aż tak źle? Czy powinienem dopłacić kilka tysięcy i kupić np. Koramica czy Creatona?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystkie dachówki to wypalona glina! Żywotność mają podobną i wszystkie są krzywe bardziej lub mniej dlatego mają zamki, które zwiększają szczelność. Roben niczym nie ustępuje innym dachówkom. Przy poprawnie wykonanym dachu pożyje ponad 100 lat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bedziu

Andrzeju,

Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc i opinię.

----------


## marcin_u

u mnie dekarze nie nazekali na robena,dach rowno ułozony i zadnych odpadów

----------


## kubaimycha

Mamy położonego Robena od zeszłego roku. Dekarze nie narzekali w najmniejszym stopniu. Efekt...można popatrzeć w moim albumie zmagań...
Przyjechało z dostawą na budowę co prawda kilkanaście połamanych, ale zostały bez problemu wymienione na nie uszkodzone...

----------


## rybkin

Mam Robena, i bardzo z  tego sie ciesze!

A na dekarza nazekajacego ,powiem tak.....
-"Kucharz musi ugotowac zupe ,z czego ma"

----------


## seblo

Ja dorzucę od siebie, że około 3 lat temu Roben wypuścił na rynek dachówkę w 2. klasie, która faktycznie nie była najprostrza i dekarze na nią narzekali. Natomiast 1. klasa była i jest ok - to opinia moja, która opiera się na rozmowach z wykonawcami i handlowcami.

Sam ma 1. klasę, sąsiad tak samo - jest w porządku. Mogę podesłać foty na priva jeśli chcesz, ale to dopiero wieczorem.

----------


## jacekp71

> Witam,
> 
> Chciałbym poznać opinię na temat dachówki Robena. Na dzień dzisiejszy wypada najtaniej, jednak większosć dekarzy odradza mi tą firmę. Czy jest z ną aż tak źle? Czy powinienem dopłacić kilka tysięcy i kupić np. Koramica czy Creatona?


jesli chcialbys zaplacic te wieksze pieniadze za inna (bo nie wiem czy lepszą)jakosc koramica lub creatona, to na pewno nie warto.
jezeli natomiast widzisz w nich walory estetyczne, lepiej pasuja ci do wykonczenia domu to doplac kasę - jesli chodzo o gusty, to kwoty nie graja roli ....

----------


## Hannah

Od ostatniego wpisu minęło troche czasu... może ktoś ma jeszcze taką dachówkę? i podpowiedziałby jaka do niej dobrał elewację, obróbkę komina, podbitke itd.?

----------


## lukas3339

Ja mam taka dachowke tez. Kominy z klinkieru ryflowanego z robena, taki ciezki do okreslenia kolor, ciemna z polyskiem lekkim. Tu zdjecie http://www.roben.pl/25841.xml?param=picture_8 . Do tego okna i drzwi w kolorze zloty dab. A elewacje planujemy jasna, prawie biala z lekka domieszka zoltego, ale naprawde niewielka. [/url]

----------


## maxmax

Za kilka dni będe kupował dachówkę firmy Roben koloru kasztanowego i zastanawiam się  nad wyborem pomiędzy : 

*średzka falista* a *średzka falista typu S*
oczywiscie mowię o mniejszej dachówce bo ma lepsze zamki

Eska bardziej mi się podoba jednak to dosyć nowa dachówka i zastanawiam się jakiej jest jakości

mamy tutaj falę na całej długości stąd pytanie czy nie nawiewa śniegu czasem pod spód ? czy wszystko jest szczelne ? Czy dachówki są dorbze dopasowane czy jednak jest wiecej problemów z nią ?

I jak wygląda sprawa z jakością ? Słyszałem od 2ch specjalistów ze jest produkowana w nowej fabryce oraz z gliny z innego meijsca.. (2ch specjalistów tak powiedziało a jeden ze produkowana jest w starej fabryce wiec ktorys musi sie mylic).. wiec co nowe nie jest do konca sprawdzone..

proszę o opinie osoby które siedzą w temacie, które mają taką dachówkę.
Z tego co pytalem do ok 5% osob decydujących się na Robena bierze falistą S-kę.. Moze i oni mają obawy i wolą nie ryzykować..

O wiele bardziej podoba nam się S jednak nei chcemy ryzykować i bez przychylnych opinii weźmiemy zwykłą.

p.s.
jesli ktoś ma zdjecia dachu z położoną S-ką to proszę o zamieszczenie.

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## pablitoo

Ja mam na dachu średzką falistą - jak nabywałem dachówki jeszcze Roben w ofercie eSki nie posiadał .
Kupowana 2,5 roku temu - na dachu już leży półtora roku i sprawuje sie znakomicie - żadnych problemów przy układaniu - dachówki równe , praktycznie zero odpadów .
Nie dziw się ze eSki jeszcze mało kto kupuje - to nowość - a ludzie podchodzą do nowości z rezerwą ...
Pomimo informacji że na przełomie roku 2006/2007 pojawiły się partie gorszej jakościowo dachówki Roben ja jakoś tego nie zauważyłem - dwóch sąsiadów kryło rok temu dachu Robenem / średzka falista / - żadnych problemów z dachówkami nie mieli ...

----------


## maxmax

Pablito widzę ze tez jesteś z Krakowa, 
Gdzie najtaniej można dostać dachówkę ?
Ja znalazłem na zawiłej.. a Ty gdzie kupowałes ?


co do S-ki .. no wlasnie , tez nei chcę ryzykować.. niby gwarancja jest na 30 i ktoś może powiedzieć ze dachowki przed wpuszczeniem na rynek są testowane kilka lat (ale chyba nikt mi nie powie ze ska była testowana 30 lat) ale sami wiecie jak to jest.. gdy za 3 lata powychodzą pajączki to przeceiz nei bedzie nikt zmeiniał.. nie znam nikogo kto zmieniał dachowki po 2 latach..

chce miec spokojną głowę i pewnosc ze dobrze wybrałem

pozdrawiam

----------


## anetabo

Mam kasztanową S Robena - małą - na dachu. Bardzo ładnie się świeci - dekarz pomimo, że pierwszy raz taką układał - był zadowolony.
Ale powiedział, że boi się na nią wchodzić bo jest bardzo śliska (o to nam też chodziło bo budujemy przy lesie).
Reklamacja (popękanych w paczkach) z całego dachu ok.110 sztuk rozpatrzona wzorowo, przyjechał zobaczył - zostawił (poszło w gruz) - wystawili korektę - nawet mi przedstawiciel i sprzedawca załatwili dachówkę szczytową (czwórnik) pomimo, że nie ma o ofercie - w cenie jak za trójnik.
Co do dachówek to wszystkie takie same - 0 zastrzeżeń.

----------


## pablitoo

> Pablito widzę ze tez jesteś z Krakowa, 
> Gdzie najtaniej można dostać dachówkę ?
> Ja znalazłem na zawiłej.. a Ty gdzie kupowałes ?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Nooo - 2,5 roku temu kupowałem - chyba na Zawiłej ... - nie pamiętam dokładnie  :big grin:

----------


## hopki

*anetabo*...czy mozna gdzieś zobaczyć zdjecie Twojej dachówki,bo wlasnie tez sie nad nia zastanawiamy?czy ten kolor kasztanowy wpada lekko w czerwien?

----------


## jacekp71

kasztan robena wpada w czerwien, taką ciemniejszą, głębszą ....

----------


## maxmax

Również bardzo chętnie bym zobaczył zdjęcia, 

kasztan robena dla mnie jest idealny na dach, jedyny problem to taki ze nie ma rynien z pcv w tym kolorze.. są tylko metalowe.. 
ale t onei problem bo przeciez kolor rynien mozna dobrac pod kolor stolarki okiennej  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Izulek

> Mam kasztanową S Robena - małą - na dachu. Bardzo ładnie się świeci - dekarz pomimo, że pierwszy raz taką układał - był zadowolony.
> Ale powiedział, że boi się na nią wchodzić bo jest bardzo śliska (o to nam też chodziło bo budujemy przy lesie).
> Reklamacja (popękanych w paczkach) z całego dachu ok.110 sztuk rozpatrzona wzorowo, przyjechał zobaczył - zostawił (poszło w gruz) - wystawili korektę - nawet mi przedstawiciel i sprzedawca załatwili dachówkę szczytową (czwórnik) pomimo, że nie ma o ofercie - w cenie jak za trójnik.
> Co do dachówek to wszystkie takie same - 0 zastrzeżeń.


Ja też chętnie obejrzałabym zdjęcia. Zamówiliśmy Robena S kasztanową, ale jeszcze nie przywieźli na skład, gdzie kupujemy.

----------


## anetabo

Do tego koloru idealnie pasują czerwone rynny - u nas Lindab.
Szeroką deskę czołową pomalowaliśmy na złoty dąb (w naszym wykonaniu wpada w ciemno wiśniowy brąz)... 
Zdjęcia wkleję w następnym poście.

----------


## anetabo



----------


## jacekp71

u nas brazowy wavin, do tego takaż podbitka i jasna, kremowa elewacja,

----------


## anetabo

Jak widać, ze względu na angobę dachówka jest dosyć ciekawa kolorystycznie.
W zależności od światła jest od brązowej po czerwień. 
Ostatnie zdjęcie chyba pokazuje najbardziej naturalny jej odcień.

----------


## Izulek

Dzięki za zdjęcia. Super wygląda Wasz dach. To jednak dobry wybór   :Lol:

----------


## hopki

*anetabo*...piekna jest ta Wasza dachówka!!!Dziekuje za fotki!!Dzieki Tobie juz wiem na pewno jaka bede mieć dachówke!!!Super.Dziekuje jeszcze raz!!!no i mysle *izulak*...ze Ty tez juz jestes pewna ze dokonałas swietnego wyboru :smile:

----------


## aga&marcin

> Pablito widzę ze tez jesteś z Krakowa, 
> Gdzie najtaniej można dostać dachówkę ?
> Ja znalazłem na zawiłej.. a Ty gdzie kupowałes ?
> 
> 
> co do S-ki .. no wlasnie , tez nei chcę ryzykować.. niby gwarancja jest na 30 i ktoś może powiedzieć ze dachowki przed wpuszczeniem na rynek są testowane kilka lat (ale chyba nikt mi nie powie ze ska była testowana 30 lat) ale sami wiecie jak to jest.. gdy za 3 lata powychodzą pajączki to przeceiz nei bedzie nikt zmeiniał.. nie znam nikogo kto zmieniał dachowki po 2 latach..
> 
> chce miec spokojną głowę i pewnosc ze dobrze wybrałem
> 
> pozdrawiam


My zamowilismy wczoraj Robena miedzianego w skladzie budolwanym w Wieliczce przy ul. Jedynaka (pierwszy sklad jadac od strony Wieliczki). Maja bardzo dobre ceny - nam za dach ok. 200m2 z dwoma lukarnami - dachowka podstawowa + gasiory i pozostałe akcesoria wyszlo ok. 13 500 zl. A i do konca marca jest rabat Robena na dachowke podstawowa 5%. Sprzedawca potwierdzal ze Roben ma bardzo dobry serwis i reklamacje rozpatruje bez zarzutu.

----------


## anetabo

*Izulek* , *hopki* - bardzo dziękuje za miłe słowa.
Na dachu nie oszczędzaliśmy, ale to praktycznie 2/3 naszego domu.
Na szczycie jest jeszcze blaszana kształtka - ale jak tylko dekarz przyjedzie na drobne poprawki to zamontuje tam bardzo ładny czwórnik Robena - więc wszystko będzie już kompletne.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maxmax

*Anetabo* - dzięki Anetko za zdjęcia, bardzo ładny dach  :smile: 
po pierwszym zdjęciu myslałem ze to miedziana ale na kolejnych juz widać piękny kasztan  :smile: 


*aga&marcin* - dziękuję bardzo, jutro dzwonię (do 'Maxbud' z tego co wygooglowałem) i porównam ceny..
mnie za 260m2 dachu wyliczyli łącznie z akcesoriami (dachówka kasztan typu S) i 5 oknami dachowymi 30.000 pln brutto.. porównam i podziele się z Wami opinią

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## aga&marcin

> *Anetabo* - dzięki Anetko za zdjęcia, bardzo ładny dach 
> po pierwszym zdjęciu myslałem ze to miedziana ale na kolejnych juz widać piękny kasztan 
> 
> 
> *aga&marcin* - dziękuję bardzo, jutro dzwonię (do 'Maxbud' z tego co wygooglowałem) i porównam ceny..
> mnie za 260m2 dachu wyliczyli łącznie z akcesoriami (dachówka kasztan typu S) i 5 oknami dachowymi 30.000 pln brutto.. porównam i podziele się z Wami opinią
> 
> pozdrawiam serdecznie


*Maxmax*  ten skład to mixbud ul. jedynaka 3 tel. 289 27 60

powodzenia

----------


## jz

Nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć fotki z taką dachówką... a planuję taką zakupić (widziałem na żywo zwykłą średzką falistą kasztanową).

Jeśli ktoś taką ma z góry dzięki za pokazanie.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## jacekp71

cos poszukam i podesle  :wink:

----------


## jz

Czekam niecierpliwie  :smile:

----------


## btx

słyszał ktoś o ceramicznej dachówce Roebena model Monza plus?
cenowo wychodzi niewiele drożej od dobrego cementowego braasa...
Na stronie producenta piszą że to "ceramika dla oszczędnych" - co to znaczy? Wygląda ładnie, wszystkie parametry takie same jak pozostałe...
Jakie opinie?

----------


## jacekp71

monza plus to dawniejsza sredzka falista plus,
najpopularniejszy model dachowki robena,
i na pewno jeden z najpopularniejszych modeli dachowek cermicznych w Polsce,

ladnie wyglada, kosztuje mniej niz wiekszosc renomowanej konkurencji, a i tak oferuje wiekszosc zalet dachowki ceramicznej,

----------


## btx

większość..., znaczy jakich zalet nie oferuje?

----------


## jacekp71

np. nie kupisz jej jako barwionej w masie oraz glazurowanej ....

----------


## Roxane

> Napisał zico77
> 
> Może ktoś się pochwali takim klinkierem: Kosmo kasztanowo-rubinowa lub Astro kasztanowa (produkcji Wienerbergera).
> 
> 
> Mam tą kombinację. Ale Kosmo jest na płocie


Bardzo ładna dachówka  :Smile: 
Czy można wiedzieć jakiego producenta i jaki to kolor?

----------


## anetabo

> ..
> Czy można wiedzieć jakiego producenta i jaki to kolor?


 :smile: 
Myślę, że to sekret  :smile: 

PS. Sorry, ale nie mogłam się powstrzymać.

----------


## zioło

Mam pytanie do "irtad".
Jakie masz rynny? Tzn. producent i kolor oraz jaki kolor podbitki i czym malowany. Mam też tą dachówkę i cegłę na komin kupuję cosmo, a okna chyba w kolorze orzech i nie wiem co z rynnami i podbitką, a to zestawienie kolorów bardzo mi sie podoba. Z góry dzięki za informację.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekp71

cosmo jest OK, pasuje do kasztanowych i miedzianych dachowek,
my do kasztanowego robena wybralismy etnę z CRH ....

----------


## monikaitomek

My kupiliśmy dachówkę Robena w tym roku,mam nadzieję,ze jej jakość się nie popsuła,mam nadzieję,że bedziemy z niej zadowoleni  :Roll:  
Kładziemy ją za miesiąc,to napiszę coś więcej na jej temat.

----------


## jacekp71

> W zdecydowanej większości przypadków to nie jakość dachówki jest problemem tylko błędy niedoświadczonych dekarzy. Pozdrawiam.


zgadzam sie,
do tego ich ignoranctwo czesto kreuje niezasadne opinie,

a u nas roben sredzka plus kasztanowa,
rowna, szczelna ....
pewnie dekarz byl mlody, nie znal dachowki i przypadkowo dobrze polozyl ....

----------


## Piotr_ok

witam,
w kilku punktach odradzano mi pomysł zakupu i położenia na dachu roben-a; argumentowali, że krzywe dachówki, niejednolita barwa, często potłuczone/pokruszone w 'paczkach'; no i się zastanawiam czy tak jest faktycznie czy może mają niską marżę ...
czy ktoś może z forumowiczów jednak się zdecydował na roben-a? jakieś wrażenia, uwagi 
pozdr
Piotr

----------


## mwnn

mój dekarz też coś tam gadał że niby krzywe. wszystko się wyjaśni jutro jak przywiozą na budowę. trochę mu było nie w sosie że wybrałem robena a nie brassa, który wg niego super się kładzie, a przy robienie to trzeba być bardzo dokładnym  :smile: 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## galka

Mamy na dachu Robena -ładnie wygląda ale gdybym wcześnij trafiła na forum to chyba decyzja była by inna.Przetrwał co prawda ulewy i wiatry ale kiedy patrzę na nasz dach to mam wrażenie że niektóre dachówki ''stroszą się''  co potwierdza opinię że nie przylegają dokładnie. Nie pamietam gdzie ale wiem,że był taki temat na forum i opinie uzytkowników były bardzo różne                   


pozdrawiam

----------


## skaba

nasza ekipa też odradzała Robena... a z tego co wiem doświadczenie w kryciu dachów maja spore.. namówili nas na Creatona.. mam nadzieję, ze nie będziemy żałować  :Confused:

----------


## budek835

Ja mam  Robena "S" i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## marcin_u

ja mam robena miedzianego i dekarze nie narzekali i nie widac zeby byla krzywa.Wyglada super na dachu.
Na 190m2 dachu bylo okolo 10szt dachowki uszkodzonej badz przebarwionej, ktore bez problemu wymienili mi w hurtowni

troch stara fotka bo sie juz sporo zmieniło..

----------


## adam2007

> witam,
> w kilku punktach odradzano mi pomysł zakupu i położenia na dachu roben-a; argumentowali, że krzywe dachówki, niejednolita barwa, często potłuczone/pokruszone w 'paczkach'; no i się zastanawiam czy tak jest faktycznie czy może mają niską marżę ...
> czy ktoś może z forumowiczów jednak się zdecydował na roben-a? jakieś wrażenia, uwagi 
> pozdr
> Piotr




No to dziwne. Ja będę na etapie pokrycia dachowego w niedługim czasie i już wypytuje dekarzy. Wprost przeciwnie mówią , że jak na dach to tylko Roben albo Rupp.Każdy jeden z którym rozmawiałem.

----------


## czandra

> nasza ekipa też odradzała Robena... a z tego co wiem doświadczenie w kryciu dachów maja spore.. namówili nas na Creatona.. mam nadzieję, ze nie będziemy żałować


Napewno nie będziecie. U mnie było dokładnie to samo. Przepadła także ruppceramika. Dach jest ekstra.
Robena faktycznie wszyscy odradzali.

----------


## pablitoo

Mam Robena / średzka falista / na dachu już dwa lata - dachówka jest piękna , równiutka , kolor jednolity / ciemny brąz / , podczas układania na dachu dekarze złego słowa nie powiedzieli , było bardzo mało odpadów czy uszkodzonych dachówek.

----------


## Marcin_Pe

podobno wg. fachowców roben to wyrób dachówkopodobny :wink:  nam też dekarz odradził - normalna dachówka ma nasiąkliwość ok 4% a roben ma 18...  dla mnie to lipa. po paru  lekkich zimach zlasuje sie na dachu :wink:

----------


## gośka57

Tu coś do przemyślenia 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...em,t134845.htm
Jak się okazuje "nikt nie jest idealny"   :Wink2:

----------


## pablitoo

> podobno wg. fachowców roben to wyrób dachówkopodobny nam też dekarz odradził - normalna dachówka ma nasiąkliwość ok 4% a roben ma 18...  dla mnie to lipa. po paru  lekkich zimach zlasuje sie na dachu


Bzdura ... - to wszystko w temacie .

----------


## cieszynianka

Na naszym dachu Roben siedzi już szósty rok (trochę się nam ciągnie ta budowa   :oops:  ) i nic mu się nie dzieje. Kolor taki, jaki był na początku, dachówki ułożone równiutko, jesteśmy z dachu zadowoleni. Fachowcy nas na Robena namawiali, zaufaliśmy im i nie żałujemy   :big grin:  
Uszkodzonych płytek było kilka, co przy ilości na dużą powierzchnię dachu było niczym, z resztą w hurtowni nam je wymienili. 
 :Wink2:

----------


## pablitoo

> Na naszym dachu Roben siedzi już szósty rok (trochę się nam ciągnie ta budowa   ) i nic mu się nie dzieje. Kolor taki, jaki był na początku, dachówki ułożone równiutko, jesteśmy z dachu zadowoleni. Fachowcy nas na Robena namawiali, zaufaliśmy im i nie żałujemy   
> Uszkodzonych płytek było kilka, co przy ilości na dużą powierzchnię dachu było niczym, z resztą w hurtowni nam je wymienili.


I nic się nie zlasowało ???? - niemożliwe ......   :Lol:  

PS. U mnie też jeszcze się żadna dachówka nie zlasowała / cokolwiek by to nie miało oznaczać ... /.

----------


## cieszynianka

Ani się nie zlasowała, ani się nie złuszczyła, ani ... nic innego się z nią nie stało, z czego bardzo się cieszę   :big grin:  

Zauważyłam jedną prawidłowość wśród majstrów różnej maści:
- Każda technologia, w której nie robili, albo jeszcze się z nią nie spotkali jest z założenia zła   :Evil:   Tak na wszelki wypadek, żeby klient się nie upierał przy swoim, to jakoś go trzeba postraszyć konsekwencjami. Nikt nie chce u siebie bubla, więc z reguły ulega namowom majstrów   :Lol:  
Tak to z grubsza działa w różnych branżach. Nie wszyscy fachowcy chcą  poznawać nowe   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

Zerknijcie tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...em,t134845.htm
 :ohmy:

----------


## pablitoo

> Zerknijcie tu:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...em,t134845.htm


Słynny wątek o mercedesie ...   :Lol:

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał Marcin_Pe
> 
> podobno wg. fachowców roben to wyrób dachówkopodobny nam też dekarz odradził - normalna dachówka ma nasiąkliwość ok 4% a roben ma 18...  dla mnie to lipa. po paru  lekkich zimach zlasuje sie na dachu
> 
> 
> Bzdura ... - to wszystko w temacie .




Strasznie kolega negatywnie nastawiony na Robena. To samo mozna powiedzieć o Ruppie, Creatonie czy innnym. Jak ktoś źle trafił to przykro, ale bez przesady...

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> 
> Strasznie kolega negatywnie nastawiony na Robena. To samo mozna powiedzieć o Ruppie, Creatonie czy innnym. Jak ktoś źle trafił to przykro, ale bez przesady...


Jest jeszcze jedna możliwość - _każdy swoje chwali - wszystko inne jest beee ..._

----------


## skaba

> Zauważyłam jedną prawidłowość wśród majstrów różnej maści:
> - Każda technologia, w której nie robili, albo jeszcze się z nią nie spotkali jest z założenia zła


to akurat w moim przypadku nie ma zastosowania (choć zgadzam się z tym stwierdzeniem!)- panowie mają baaaardzo duże doświadczenie w wykonywaniu różnych pokryć dachowych.. kilkanaście ich realizacji widziałam w naszej okolicy.. z doświadczenia, więc powiedzieli, że lepiej kupić Creatona.. akurat jak przyszli do nas to jeden z ich klientów wygrał proces z Robenem (oni byli po sądach ciągani jako wykonawcy)... ale nie przesadzałabym z krytyką Robena.. pytałam sprzedawcę i mówił, że oprócz tego jednego przypadku nigdy nie miał problemów z tą dachówką, a sprzedaje od 11lat.. zresztą nasz majster odkupił od gościa tą zdjętą z dachu dachówkę i połozył ją u siebie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  podsumowając: jak ktoś ma zasoby finansowe niech kupi Creatona - choć jak widać i tu są wpadki - dlatego pisałam, że _mam nadzieję_, że będę zadowolona.. a jak musi zaoszczędzić - niech bierze Robena i się nie martwi! zresztą sprzedawca powiedział też, że kiedyś różnica w cenie pomiędzy Robenem a Creatonem była proporcjonalna do jakości.. niestety teraz Creaton widuje ceny (gdyby nie promocja - miałabym na dachu Robena)[/i]

----------


## mario1976

> witam,
> w kilku punktach odradzano mi pomysł zakupu i położenia na dachu roben-a; argumentowali, że krzywe dachówki, niejednolita barwa, często potłuczone/pokruszone w 'paczkach'; no i się zastanawiam czy tak jest faktycznie czy może mają niską marżę ...
> czy ktoś może z forumowiczów jednak się zdecydował na roben-a? jakieś wrażenia, uwagi 
> pozdr
> Piotr


Mi też odradzili. Chciałem Robena, na Creatona i Creatonopodobne nie miałem kasy więc jest betonowy Euronit.

Dekarz mówił mi o jej (Roben) kruchości, niedokładności wymiarowej. To samo mówili mi w składzie + doszły informacje z forum. Stwierdziłem, ze jak jest tyle negatywnych opini to jest tam może ziarnko prawdy i zdecydowałem się na beton.

----------


## Mice

Mam Robena typ S angoba miedziana, trochę uszkodzonych przyjechało, wymienili bez słowa. Leży prawie rok na dachu, nic nie spadło, zmieniło barwy ... wydaje się też być prosta  :Wink2:

----------


## alibac

Ja wlasnie kupilem taka dachowke, kolorystycznie mi sie podoba i problem fachowcow polega na tym, ze trzeba miec idealnie polozone laty. W przypadku Brasa nie ma to tak duzego znaczenia. 
 'fachowcy' odradzaja Robena, tylko dlatego ze trzeba sie bardziej postarac przy kladzeniu lat. 
Moj 'goral' uczciwie mi to wytlumaczyl. ALe na efekt musze poczekac jeszcze kilka tygodni :smile: 
Jedyne zastzrezenie mam takie, ze on chce przeyklrecac dachowki wkretami, tak zeby sie dorze trzymaly, uwaza ze spinki sie nei sprawdzaja. Robil ktos tak moze?

----------


## pablitoo

Żadne wkręty - tylko spinki .

----------


## Mice

Ja mam na wkręty, nawet nie wiedziałem, że można na spinki  :Lol: 
W hurtowni nie mówili, że istnieją, dekarz nie pytał o nie   :Roll:

----------


## jacekp71

opinie nt zlej jakosci Robena sa na tym forum rozdmuchane i tyle ....
taki jeden z forumowych mitow ....

PS
najbardziej smieszy mnie to, ze wyjatkowym zaufaniem obdarzylismy dekarzy  :wink:  polowa postow jest w stylu "nasz dekarz to, nasz dekarz tamto ....",
generalnie narzekamy na wykonawcow roznych maci .... ale dekarz to wyrocznia .... zal to czytac ....

----------


## pablitoo

> Ja mam na wkręty, nawet nie wiedziałem, że można na spinki 
> W hurtowni nie mówili, że istnieją, dekarz nie pytał o nie


Jak to na wkręty ?? - czyli każda dachówka dziurawiona i przykręcana wkrętem do łaty ??

*Klamra do dachówki*  - w akcesoriach - ja takimi klamrami mam mocowane dachówki ...

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> Ja mam na wkręty, nawet nie wiedziałem, że można na spinki 
> W hurtowni nie mówili, że istnieją, dekarz nie pytał o nie  
> 
> 
> Jak to na wkręty ?? - czyli każda dachówka dziurawiona i przykręcana wkrętem do łaty ??


a nie wiem czy każda, nie wchodziłem na górę jak to robili.
Były ostre wichury i nic nie odleciało, znaczy sie trzyma.

----------


## pablitoo

Nie no - oczywiście - to zrozumiałe - nie każda - tylko jeszcze jedno - nie rozumiem - od góry - czyli od powierzchni zewnętrznej przykręcana śrubą dachówka ??

----------


## Mice

> Nie no - oczywiście - to zrozumiałe - nie każda - tylko jeszcze jedno - nie rozumiem - od góry - czyli od powierzchni zewnętrznej przykręcana śrubą dachówka ??


si, od góry, tam jest takie oczko, to nawiercali a potem przykręcali z tego co widziałem.

----------


## Peter1972

> opinie nt zlej jakosci Robena sa na tym forum rozdmuchane i tyle ....
> taki jeden z forumowych mitow ....
> 
> PS
> najbardziej smieszy mnie to, ze wyjatkowym zaufaniem obdarzylismy dekarzy  polowa postow jest w stylu "nasz dekarz to, nasz dekarz tamto ....",
> generalnie narzekamy na wykonawcow roznych maci .... ale dekarz to wyrocznia .... zal to czytac ....


Zgadzam się z Tobą, ale dobrze wiesz że dach jest najbardziej eksponowaną częścia domu. Dlatego tematy dachów i dekarzy tak często są poruszane. Nie znam na rynku producenta, który by nie dał " ciała" z dostarczonymi dachówkami. Creaton - wiadomo to inny juz poruszany na forum temat, Nelskamp - odbarwienia ( dostawy z kilkupartii produkcji) i peknięcia po zimie, Róben - krzywe zamki, RuppCeramika - lasowanie się dachówki Syriusz itd. Dekarz poleca często te produkty z których najczęściej kryje dachy lub (to patologia) z których czerpie zyski od danej hurtowni. W pólnocno - zachodniej Polsce zaczyna się to zmieniać gdyż dachy zaczynają kryć dekarze z ...niemiec i całkiem nieźle im to wychodzi.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> (...)
> 
> Strasznie kolega negatywnie nastawiony na Robena. To samo mozna powiedzieć o Ruppie, Creatonie czy innnym. Jak ktoś źle trafił to przykro, ale bez przesady...
> 
> 
> Jest jeszcze jedna możliwość - _każdy swoje chwali - wszystko inne jest beee ..._



No ja jeszcze nie mam ale zastanawiam się nad Robenem, Ruppem ale czytając takie posty nie wnoszą one nic dobrego.Jedni chwala Robena, drudzy Creatona , inni Rupp, jeszcze inni Braas itd....
Podsumowując z takim obrazem na forum ciężko kogoś przekonać do danej marki.  :Wink2:

----------


## pablitoo

> Podsumowując z takim obrazem na forum ciężko kogoś przekonać do danej marki.


Dokładnie - dlatego wyboru musisz dokonać sam z pełną swiadomością konsekwencji tego wyboru ...
Z dachówkami tak jak z innymi produktami - trafiają się i buble nawet wśród mercedesów ...

----------


## anna2405

a co powiecie o Koramicu....?

----------


## zyga350

Stawiam na Robena 30 lat gwarancji.

----------


## jz

> w kilku punktach odradzano mi pomysł zakupu i położenia na dachu roben-a


Zwariować można... Nie kieruj się tym, co Ci odradzano w hurtowniach budowlanych!

Ja byłem w takiej jednej i też odradzali mi Robena twierdząc, że wszystkie inne dachówki ceramiczne są o dużo lepsze, no i jak położę Robena, to nie będę potrzebował rynien, bo wszystko w dachówkę wsiąknie... Oczywiście polecali te dachówki, którymi najłatwiej im się handlowało i na których mogą najwięcej zarobić (Creaton, Nelskamp). Handlowali też Ruppem, ale powiedzieli, że oni wolą jej nie sprzedawać, bo ciężko im się dogaduje z handlowcem Ruppa... Za jakiś czas jak się u nich pojawiłem (nie pamiętali mnie) i powiedziałem, że wybrałem dachówkę Robena, to nic nie powiedzieli.

Kieruj się tylko i wyłącznie tym co dla Ciebie jest najlepsze. Wybierz dachówkę, która odpowiada Ci ceną, kształem i kolorem.
Ja kupuję Robena (to już pewne) i w ogóle nie zwracam uwagi na jakiekolwiek opinie sprzedawców. Widziałem wiele dachówek Robena na dachu i wyglądają świetnie nawet po paru latach. Porównując do Ruppa (podobny cenowo) uważam, że dachówki Robena są ładniejsze kolorystycznie (szczególnie najczęściej kupowany kolor miedziany). Roben daje też gwarancję na 30 lat, natomiast Rupp na 20. To też o czymś świadczy. Rozpatrywanie gwarancji w Robenie jest bardzo korzystne dla klienta, o czym można poczytać w wielu wątkach na tym forum.

W 2006 roku (jeśli nie w tym, to niech ktoś mnie poprawi) wyszła wadliwa partia dachówek Roben, która później została wstrzymana i od tej pory wszyscy kraczą i papugują, że Roben jest beznadziejny, a w życiu nawet takiej dachówki nie mieli w ręku. Żaden nie ruszy głową i nie pomyśli co papuguje. Każdy producent zalicza wpadki, nawet Creaton, co jest nawet udowodnione na tym forum. O Ruppie też coś jest, zdaje się jeden wątek o niejednolitym kolorze i dodatkowy o uszkodzeniach dachówki i nie uwzględnieniu gwarancji.
Najlepszy test to przejść się po jakimś nowym osiedlu i popytać właścicieli jaką mają dachówkę i jak długo leży. Popatrzeć sobie, pooglądać, zastanowić się chwilę.
Każda dachówka ceramiczna jest dobra. Jaka jest dla Ciebie - sam zdecyduj. Nie ważne jaką kupisz, będzie dobra i Cię przeżyje.

Jeśli podoba Ci się Roben, kupuj Robena.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał Piotr_ok
> 
> w kilku punktach odradzano mi pomysł zakupu i położenia na dachu roben-a
> 
> 
> Zwariować można... Nie kieruj się tym, co Ci odradzano w hurtowniach budowlanych!
> 
> Ja byłem w takiej jednej i też odradzali mi Robena twierdząc, że wszystkie inne dachówki ceramiczne są o dużo lepsze, no i jak położę Robena, to nie będę potrzebował rynien, bo wszystko w dachówkę wsiąknie... Oczywiście polecali te dachówki, którymi najłatwiej im się handlowało i na których mogą najwięcej zarobić (Creaton, Nelskamp). Handlowali też Ruppem, ale powiedzieli, że oni wolą jej nie sprzedawać, bo ciężko im się dogaduje z handlowcem Ruppa... Za jakiś czas jak się u nich pojawiłem (nie pamiętali mnie) i powiedziałem, że wybrałem dachówkę Robena, to nic nie powiedzieli.
> 
> ...





Bardzo ładnie powiedziane i  napisane. Przychylam się w 100% do przedmówcy.
Bravo!!!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## jacekp71

> Napisał jacekp71
> 
> opinie nt zlej jakosci Robena sa na tym forum rozdmuchane i tyle ....
> taki jeden z forumowych mitow ....
> 
> PS
> najbardziej smieszy mnie to, ze wyjatkowym zaufaniem obdarzylismy dekarzy  polowa postow jest w stylu "nasz dekarz to, nasz dekarz tamto ....",
> generalnie narzekamy na wykonawcow roznych maci .... ale dekarz to wyrocznia .... zal to czytac ....
> 
> ...


i co z tego, ze najbardziej ? a jak czegos nie widac, to moze byc do kitu ?
a poniewaz dach jest eksponowany, to tym bardziej polecam przeczytanie posta *jz*, i tyle .... w pelni sie z nim zgadzam,

----------


## Piotr_ok

> Napisał Piotr_ok
> 
> w kilku punktach odradzano mi pomysł zakupu i położenia na dachu roben-a
> 
> 
> Zwariować można... Nie kieruj się tym, co Ci odradzano w hurtowniach budowlanych!


dlaczego nie? tak samo mogę kierować się tym co mówią w hurtowniach jak tym co na forum jak rownież mogę wogóle nie brać tego wszystkiego pod uwagę. skoro jednak *jz* cytasz to forum to chyba też szukasz tutaj pewnych wskazówek, sugestii, opinii jeśli nie to nie bardzo rozumiem po co tracisz czas na forum ?? i taki jest sens pytań zadawnych w hurtowniach, wykonawcom i na forum, poznanie opinii i doświadczeń innych po to żeby nie powtarzać na okrągło ,że polak i przed szkoda i po ....'  :wink: 




> Kieruj się tylko i wyłącznie tym co dla Ciebie jest najlepsze.


żebym to jak wiedział  ...




> [Każda dachówka ceramiczna jest dobra. Jaka jest dla Ciebie - sam zdecyduj. Nie ważne jaką kupisz, będzie dobra i Cię przeżyje.
> 
> Jeśli podoba Ci się Roben, kupuj Robena.


zapewne zrobię tak jak będę uważał że jest 'najlepiej i najładniej', ale z chęcią poczytam opinię innych.
pozdr
Piotr

----------


## t_i_t_o

A ja akurat jestem w trakcie pokrywania dachówką - wybrałem Robena MonzaPlus - kolor kasztanowy. Moi dekarze uważają, że dachówka jest bardzo ładna, ale "przepieroństwo w układaniu" - jak ktoś już wcześniej napisał - muszą być idealnie położone łaty, żeby dachówka ładnie się trzymała.
Do uciętych dachówek stosują takie spinki:
http://www.ivt.pl/jpg/f513.jpg
Jeżeli zaś chodzi o pękanie - do tej pory w paczkach były pęknięte dwie sztuki, dwie rozbili oni (uchwyt pękł przy przenoszeniu) - poza tym jest OK.
Generalnie - wg mnie i nie tylko - trudność układania nie jest Twoim problemem. Tobie dachówka ma się podobać i mieć korzystną cenę.

----------


## Peter1972

> Napisał jz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Piotr_ok
> 
> ...


Jak to powiedział pewen Rabi " co bys nie wybrał i tak bedziesz żałował"... to żart  :Smile: . Propozycja jest taka: weź rodzinę na spacer po jakimś osiedlu domów jednorodzinnych w Twoim mieście. Wybierz kilka dachów, które Ci sie spodobają, zapytaj właściciela jakie to pokrycie i takie sobie kup! Ja słyszałem że z oferty Creatona dobre jakosciowo są dachówki firmy Pfleiderer ( fabryka, którą Creaton kupił) oraz produkty firmy Erlus ( niemcy). Z Robena też piekne dachy widziałem i opinii negatywnych też sporo do mnie dotarło. Wybierz kolor a reszte olej! Pewnie bedziesz miał to szczęście iz trafisz na dachówke bez wad. Tego naprawde Ci życzę.

----------


## Piotr_ok

> Wybierz kolor a reszte olej! Pewnie bedziesz miał to szczęście iz trafisz na dachówke bez wad. Tego naprawde Ci życzę.


no dzięki  :smile:  pewnie tak zrobię
pozdr
Piotr

----------


## pawelo_pl

Roben ma chyba nadal promocję na dachówki - pisałem o tym na forum jakieś dwa miesiące temu - ale jak byłem przypadkiem w hurtowni słyszałem że nadal trwa. Poza tym zauważyłem że w moich okolicach ( Koszalin ) wszyscy układają Robena lub cementowego Brasa .

----------


## noster78

wzięłam kilka sztuk robena średzka PLUS na budowę, żeby ekipa oceniła. Widziałam na własne oczy ja, mąż, kierownik i ekipa, że zamki dwa! a nie trzy, są KRZYWE i nie przylegają jak trzeba, co więcej miejscami w ogóle nie pasują ! Roben mniejszego formatu jest podobno lepszy. Całe szczęście że nie kupiłam tego g...
Co do innych rodzajów robena się nie wypowiadam, podobno nie są aż takie złe, ale tylko NIE średzka plus !!! NIE NIE NIE !

----------


## jz

> wzięłam kilka sztuk robena średzka PLUS na budowę, żeby ekipa oceniła. Widziałam na własne oczy ja, mąż, kierownik i ekipa, że zamki dwa! a nie trzy, są KRZYWE i nie przylegają jak trzeba, co więcej miejscami w ogóle nie pasują ! Roben mniejszego formatu jest podobno lepszy. Całe szczęście że nie kupiłam tego g...


Jeśli myślisz, że dachówki innych producentów są równiejsze, to się grubo mylisz. To normalne, ponieważ są to produkty ceramiczne.
Opisałaś Robena, więc ja dam Ci opisy "równości" innych producentów:

Rupp Ceramika:
http://www.dachy.org/forum/index.php...=topic&id=3137
http://www.grupy.otopr.pl/dachowka-r...n,8344504.html

Creaton:
http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtop...hlight=creaton

Widziałem sporo dachów i Robena i Ruppa i Creatona. Jakoś nie widziałem, żeby końcowy wynik ułożenia na dachu był w jakimś przypadku lepszy/gorszy, żeby coś było krzywe czy bardziej lub mniej proste. Jeśli dachówka jest tak krzywa, że nie da się jej ułożyć na dachu, to się ją reklamuje.

Jeszcze jeden grosz co do twardości Ruppa z życia wzięty.
Ostatnio byłem u kolegi na budowie i miał Siriusa 13 miedzianą na paletach. Złapałem jedną dachówkę i podniosłem do góry, a on na mnie: "Nie podnoś!". Zapytałem czemu, bardzo zdziwiony, a on odpowiedział, że pękają i trzeba z nimi się delikatnie obchodzić  :smile:  Rzeczywiście twarde i mocne... (akurat sztuka, którą podniosłem nie pękła, innych nie podonosiłem, bo się bałem)  :smile:  Skoro Roben jest kruchy to ciekawe jak oni go w całości dowożą na budowę?   :ohmy:

----------


## piterazim

Witam 

Ja mam Robena na dachu od wiosny, więc jeśli chodzi o trwałość nic do rozmowy nie wniosę  :big tongue: 

Z układaniem nie było żadnego problemu. Dekarze dostali dachówki do łapek i położyli na dachu. na ok 200m2 dachu kilka było uszkodzonych (tragedii nie było)

Jedyny dowcip polegał na tym że jest to ta większa rozmiarowo dachówka i nie było do nich oryginalnych stopnic. Chwilę się pokombinowało i stopnice zostały poddane małemu tuningowi i teraz pasują.

Zdjęcia są w moim dzienniku 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/aksamitka...im,t136192.htm

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak mówi stare polskie porzekadło: "złej tanecznicy to i rąbek u spódnicy...". Nie ma złych dachówek są tylko trochę słabsi dekarze. Żadne wypalane gliniane dachówki zakładkowe nie są proste i dlatego mają zamki. Karpiówka jest w miarę prosta więc i zamków nie posiada. Z przykrością muszę stwierdzić, że niektórym  kolegom dekarzom brakuje elementarnych zasad etyki zawodowej i lansują tylko te produkty, ze stosowania których mają dodatkowe profity. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawelo_pl

> Jak mówi stare polskie porzekadło: "złej tanecznicy to i rąbek u spódnicy...".


Dokładnie moi dachowcy skończyli układać Robena + na garażu - pytam się czy są jakieś problemy - krzywe ale poza tym ok  - nie robiło im to żadnej różnicy - a dachówka jest położna równo i nigdzie nie odstaje .Poza tym pozostało parę złotówek w kieszeni które zostały wykorzystane na lepszą cegłę klinkierową na kominy.

----------


## pierwek

> Generalnie - wg mnie i nie tylko - trudność układania nie jest Twoim problemem. Tobie dachówka ma się podobać i mieć korzystną cenę.


teoretycznie tak - a praktycznie jeżeli coś jest problemem to i tak spada to w końcu na inwestora bo albo fachowcy sobie nie poradzą albo będzie to więcej kosztowało... - często jest tak że jak materiał tańszy (krzywy, trudniejsza praca) to koszt robocizny większy...

mnie dekarz przed wyceną zapytał jakiej firmy będzie dachówka

aha - mam betonową Nelskamp

----------


## mikolayi

w zeszłym roku położyliśmy robena średzką plus, antracytową. dekarz nie narzekał, zrobił swoje, odpadów było mało, dachówka równa, wytrzymała zimowo wiosenne wiatry urywajace łby...
 akurat takie mi się zachowało pod ręką

----------


## Sedah

> Nie ma złych dachówek są tylko trochę słabsi dekarze.


Uwierz mi, ze jesli dachowka jest nierowna, to sie ja gorzej uklada. Z poziomu ziemi nie wszystko widac, ale bedac na dachu, to jest po prostu krzywo. Co do lansowania produktow, to najczesciej jest tak, ze klient sam sobie kupuje dachowke, a potem dekarz musi to ulozyc  :smile: 



> pytam się czy są jakieś problemy - krzywe ale poza tym ok


Dobre  :smile:  Sa krzywe, ale poza tym ok.
Ulozyc da sie wszystko, tylko wiecej roboty.

----------


## noster78

> Napisał noster78
> 
> wzięłam kilka sztuk robena średzka PLUS na budowę, żeby ekipa oceniła. Widziałam na własne oczy ja, mąż, kierownik i ekipa, że zamki dwa! a nie trzy, są KRZYWE i nie przylegają jak trzeba, co więcej miejscami w ogóle nie pasują ! Roben mniejszego formatu jest podobno lepszy. Całe szczęście że nie kupiłam tego g...
> 
> 
> Jeśli myślisz, że dachówki innych producentów są równiejsze, to się grubo mylisz. To normalne, ponieważ są to produkty ceramiczne.
> Opisałaś Robena, więc ja dam Ci opisy "równości" innych producentów:
> 
> Rupp Ceramika:
> ...


Być może w jakimś stopniu masz rację, ale w końcu kupiłam Koramica, renesansową L15 i wszystko było ok, równiutkie, wyprofilowane, wychuchane   :big grin:  więc też nie ma co generalizować że WSZYSTKIE dachówki są krzywe

----------


## popi

ja mam robena i zlego slowa nie powiem, a wyglada to tak na dachu:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Uwierz mi, ze jesli dachowka jest nierowna, to sie ja gorzej uklada...


A niby dlaczego ma Ci uwierzyć? Nie jedną dachówką kryłem dachy i jeszcze prostej nie spotkałem! Zacznij od cementowych a jak nabędziesz wprawy to i z glinianymi sobie poradzisz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## urszulak

Długo wstrzymywałam sie z opinią ,ale już nie wytrzymałam...
Mój dach ROBEN KASZTAN PLUS jest łaciaty  ! 
Po ułożeniu dachówek,okazało się,że widać różnokolorowe placki.
Złożyłam reklamację .Dziś otrzymałam odpowiedz,że po wnikliwych analizach (trwały ponad 1,5 miesiąca)uznali,iż dachówki spełniają jakieśtam normy.
Dlatego  jeżeli ktoś chce mieć dach ładny ,w jednym kolorze,to dachowek 
ROBEN NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## adam2007

A może załozymy kolejne wątki typu : Czy warto kłaść Rupp Ceramikę, Brasaa, Creatona, i inne. Ten wątek zaczyna być bez sensu. Zaczyna to przybierać formę licytacji...ja polecam, ja nie polecam itd....

Mnie nikt nie przekona do Ruupa czy Creatona skoro mi się nie podoba ta dachówka. Po co mam kłaść coś co mi się nie podoba ?

Ci którzy trafili na gorszą partię Robena to przykro ale nie można uogólniać ,że Roben jest do d....

Byłem w wielu miejscach związanych z dachami i nie spotkałem kogoś kto narzekał na Robena. Wszędzie zdarzają się reklamacje , w każdej branży , przy każdym towarze... zawsze tak będzie.

----------


## urszulak

Owszem, reklamacje wszędzie sie zdarzają,ale gdybym chciała dach o niejednorodnej barwie,to taka dachówkę bym sobie kupiła.
I nie przekonują mnie ich normy,bo dach mi sie nie podoba.
Dachówki powinny mieć powtarzalną barwę,a dach z nich wykonany jednolity kolor!

----------


## adam2007

> Owszem, reklamacje wszędzie sie zdarzają,ale gdybym chciała dach o niejednorodnej barwie,to taka dachówkę bym sobie kupiła.
> I nie przekonują mnie ich normy,bo dach mi sie nie podoba.
> Dachówki powinny mieć powtarzalną barwę,a dach z nich wykonany jednolity kolor!




To jak była kładziona to nic nie było widoczne na zewnątrz ?
Tak czy siak trzeba walczyć z dostawcą czy sprzedacą. W końcu gwarancja 30 lat chyba jest.  :Wink2:

----------


## pawlok

> w zeszłym roku położyliśmy robena średzką plus, antracytową. dekarz nie narzekał, zrobił swoje, odpadów było mało, dachówka równa, wytrzymała zimowo wiosenne wiatry urywajace łby...


A my dzisiaj zamowilismy Roben Sredzka Plus kasztan - wyszło bardzo dobrze cenowo a dekarz tez nie narzeka kładł nie jeden z niej dach ..
Pawlok

----------


## T-rex

jak im sie zle kladzie to odradzaja   :Evil:  

a kto bedzie w tym domu mieszkał ? Wybierasz to co Ci sie podoba !
jak komus sie zle kladzie - ma problem   :cool:

----------


## nely

Różnią się poza ceną też tym, że kasztan jest bardziej błyszczący a miedziana matowa. Czy ktoś ma Robena miedzianą - czy ta matowa źle wygląda?

----------


## jz

Niedaleko mojej budowy stoi dom z taką dachówką. Fakt, miedziana jest bardziej matowa od kasztana, nawet bardzo wyraźnie. Ja bym to określił tak:
- ceglana - totalnie matowa,
- miedziana - mieni się, przy deszczu prawie błyszczy  :smile:  - na moje jest ładna,
- kasztanowa - błyszczy się lekko,
- czarno-brązowa - błyszczy się mocno (jak na angobę).

----------


## laspalmas

Ja mam miedzianą i rzeczywiście mocno błyszczy się tylko wówczas kiedy jest czysta, jak pisze *jz* po deszczu lub w słoneczne dni, ale też nie poraża mnie jakaś szczególna matowość tej dachówki, poprostu normalna angoba, Sąsiad przez drogę ma kasztanową i też nie zauważyłem jakiegoś "szczególnego błysku",. Tak samo jak jest czysta i w słoneczne dni to się błyszczy naprawde nieźle, ale podejrzewam że jest to związane też z jej krwisto czerwonym kolorem który daje efekt jakby się bardziej błyszczała.

----------


## pawelo_pl

Mam kasztan wygląda lepiej od miedzianej. Zobacz jeszcze na stronie Robena jest aplikacja we flashu z kolorami - oczywiście nie oddaje ona rzeczywistości ale zobaczysz różnice.

----------


## Edybre

Mnie się wydaje, że nie ma różnicy w błyszczeniu. Kasztanowa to po prostu inny odcień. Mam miedzianą, znajomi kasztanową.

----------


## GosiaIAdam

Też mieliśmy taki dylemat - wziąłem sobie z hurtowni po 1 sztuce tej i tej i oglądaliśmy ją na spokojnie w domu w różnych warunkach, w cieniu, słońcu, rano, wieczorem. Oczywiście 1 sztuka nie odzwierciedli dobrze koloru, ale lepsze to niż nic. Nasze główne spostrzeżenia:
- kasztanowa jest zdecydowanie bardziej śliska w dotyku, bo ma angobę szlachetną, a miedziana jej nie ma
- kasztanowa w pewnych warunkach jest dosyć ostro czerwono-ruda, co nam się nie podobało
- miedziana w cieniu wygląda jak kasztanowa

Podsumowując zdecydowaliśmy się na miedzianą. No i tańsza była. Jedynym naszym obawem było to, że może być za bardzo marchewkowa, ale jak już mamy ją na dachu to zdecydowanie nie jest marchewkowa i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z wyboru!

----------


## nely

U nas różnica w cenie mała - jakieś 300 zł brutto (o dziwo dodatki do kasztanowej tańsze od dodatków miedzianej) i chyba wybiorę błyszczącą czyli kasztana.

----------


## GosiaIAdam

Nawet gdyby była większa, to i tak bierz to co Ci się bardziej podoba. Koszt dachówki to niewielka część całego dachu (u nas jakieś 20% - 100% to całość z więźbą i robocizną)

Zdecydowanie też polecam obejrzeć na żywo jedną i drugą na dachach. Żadne zdjęcie Ci tego nie zastąpi, ani próbka kilku dachówek.

----------


## androzek

Bierz miedzianą a nie pożałujesz.Jest ładna.Mam ją od roku na dachu i nadal mnie urzeka...

----------


## monikaitomek

My mamy dachówkę miedzianą,jesteśmy z niej bardzo zadowoleni  :Lol:  
Kasztanowa nam się nie podobała  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekp71

wg mnie kasztanowa daje wiecej mozliwosci jesli chodzi o pozniejszy kolor tynkow / elewacji  :wink:

----------


## Annja

Mam wprawdzzie zupełnie innę dachówkę na swoim dachu ale jako, że Roben w obu omawianych wersjach kolorystycznych jest bardzo popularny również na naszym terenie podzielę się swoimi spostrzeżeniami. Osobiście bardziej podoba mi się Roben kasztanowy, z tym, że jedna uwaga - kasztan Robena fatalnie wygląda w zestawieniu z tak modną obecnie stolarką w złotym dębie. Ładnie za to komponuje się ze stolarką orzechową i mahoniową. Ta miedziana dachówka jest moim zdaniem bardziej uniwersalna jeżeli chodzi o dobór koloru stolarki, ale trudniej z kolei dobrać do niej kolor elewacji.

----------


## monikaitomek

Dachówka Roben kolor kasztanowy,już położona u nas na dachu,wygląda super,dachóweczka równa,kolor piękny,fachowiec nie narzekał,jeszcze chwalił,że super  :Lol:

----------


## piterazim

u mnie też taka na dachu leży średzka plus kasztanowa dopiero od marca - nie narzekam 

był mały problem z stopnicami, ale jest OK

----------


## Jerzykk

Mam pytanie,

Czy ktoś z Was wybrał do swojego domku dachówke Robena średzka falista plus (kolor miedziany lub kasztanowy) i jakie ma w związku z tym doświadczenia z tą dachówką w sensie jakości tej dachówki podczas krycia, jak również później w trakcie "użytkowania" (jak "trzyma" zabrudzenia, czy nie przecieka, czy nie zawiewa śnieg pod, itp. ewentualne defekty).
Rozważam wybór tej dachówki na swój domek, dlatego będe wdzięczny za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam
Jerzy

----------


## piterazim

Czy używanie opcji *SZUKAJ* boli?

http://www.toya.net.pl/~qqraczy/lekcja1.swf 

http://www.toya.net.pl/~qqraczy/lekcja2.swf

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...ight=%B6redzka

http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-ma-...ight=%B6redzka

http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-czy...ight=%B6redzka


ps. Mam taką - kolor kasztan i jest OK

----------


## Jerzykk

Mam prośbe, żeby ktoś mi podpowiedział jak EFEKTYWNIE używać opcji szukaj na tym forum, gdyż jak wrzuciłem np. słowo ROBEN do wyszukania, to wyświetla mi sie 753 postów, który żaden nie ma w temacie słowa roben. Domyślam się że chodzi o to, że wyszukiwarka szuka tego słowa zarówno w temacie jak i w tekście, a niestety nie znalazłem w opcjach wyszukiwania możliwości zaznaczenia tylko szukania w samym temacie postów.
Jeśli coś przeoczyłem lub istnieje jakiś inny sposób wyszukiwania słów kluczowych TYLKO w samym tytule postów, to proszę o wskazówki jak to trzeba robić, żeby otrzymać przejrzysty wynik wyszukiwania konkretnego słowa.
Rozumiem doskonale, że powinno się najpierw znaleźć czy już nie ma informacji na temat, którego szukam, a potem ewentualnie tworzyć nowy wątek.

Z góry dziękuje za podpowiedź
Jerzy

----------


## GosiaIAdam

> Mam prośbe, żeby ktoś mi podpowiedział jak EFEKTYWNIE używać opcji szukaj na tym forum, gdyż jak wrzuciłem np. słowo ROBEN do wyszukania, to wyświetla mi sie 753 postów(...)


Wejdź na google i wpisz:


```
roben site:forum.muratordom.pl
```

----------


## naLeśnik

*Jerzykk* jak zwykle starsi koledzy z forum się mądrzą i pouczają o funkcji "szukaj" :wink: 
która jak sam widzisz pokazuje......dużoooo tematów, postów itp. szukanego słowa.
Jak "efektywnie" używać tej opcji?...radze potrenować i zawężać wyszukiwanie np do danego działu forum.

ps. mi także po wpisaniu słowa "Roben" pokazało się 753 postów...

----------


## rybkin

Ja tez ma taka,jesc dobra,fachowcy nie nazekali.  :Wink2:  nie przecieka  :Lol:  




> Mam pytanie,
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was wybrał do swojego domku dachówke Robena średzka falista plus (kolor miedziany lub kasztanowy) i jakie ma w związku z tym doświadczenia z tą dachówką w sensie jakości tej dachówki podczas krycia, jak również później w trakcie "użytkowania" (jak "trzyma" zabrudzenia, czy nie przecieka, czy nie zawiewa śnieg pod, itp. ewentualne defekty).
> Rozważam wybór tej dachówki na swój domek, dlatego będe wdzięczny za wszelkie podpowiedzi.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Jerzy

----------


## jaro'71

Roben średzka falista plus to był mój faworyt, w końcu jednak zdecydowałem się wziąć co innego. Jak w życiu: 5 lat chodzisz z dziewczyną, a potem wychodzisz za inną   :Wink2:

----------


## martadela

Mam średzką falistą plus (kolor antracyt) dekarze nie narzekali. Wygląda b. ładnie na dachu. Leży równiuteńko, nie było na niej żadnych odprysków, pęknięć czy tym podobnych.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miciu

Też będziemy mieli Rabenowską średzką plus, kolor czarny lub antracyt. Znajomy,który ją ma na swoim daszku jest zadowolony  :big tongue:

----------


## Jerzykk

naLeśnik   dzięki za zrozumienie  :smile: 
rzeczywiście jak się troszke pokombinuje z tą wyszukiwarką, to można coś znależć
dzięki za dotychczasowe opinie i czekam na kolejne, choć już chyba :smile:  jestem przekonany do robena...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kaura

U nas taka antracytowa średzka falista plus leży od 10 miesięcy.
Jak narazie nie mam żadnych uwag. Położona jest pięknie, nie przecieka, choć majster co ją układał narzekał śtrasznie, ze krzywa i musiał dużo szlifować, ale on narzekał na wszystko...
U sasiada lezy taka sama i nie słyszałam , zeby coś nie pasowało jemu, czy wykonawcom.
A piękna jest że hej!  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edybre

Mam miedzianą i bardzo mi się podoba. Leży na dachu 2 lata i jest OK.

----------


## monter2

bierz śmiało,kasztanowa jest ładna
ja kupuje teraz po 3,02zł brutto za szt

----------


## emqwadrat

Dzisiaj zamówiłem antracytowa średzka falista plus 

Czy dobra- ile produktów tyle opinii.... bierz co Ci się najbardziej podoba byle nie najtańszy chłam......

----------


## Amtla

Kasztanowa - leży u mnie od tygodnia  :big grin:  

Prześliczna  :ohmy:   :big grin:  

Przy kładzeniu panowie nie narzekali, a ja ic więcej nie mogę napisać, może za rok....

----------


## naLeśnik

U mnie będzie czarno-brązowa ....a czy cieśle będą narzekać na jej układanie to już guzik mnie obchodzi....ma być tylko dobrze ułożona  :wink:

----------


## iwcia43

Ja również oczekuję na tą dachówkę w kolorze kasztanowym.Mam jednak wielki dylemat może coś podpowiecie - otóż planujemy białą podbitkę, okna również są białe i nie wiem czy to zakończenie sztucznym łupkiem dawać w kolorze białym czy brąz? Dodam że ten brąz jest dość ciemny.Nie mogę znaleźć takiej realizacji z białym a w brązie nie mam nic  :cry:   :cry:  Pomóżcie bo osiwieję  :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## pelsona

A nie zastanawialiście się nad miedzianą ?......wydaje się bardziej naturalna.
Mam na myśli kolor oczywiście.
pzdr

----------


## Małgolinka

U nas jeszcze gorąca  :wink:  kasztanowa. Podobała nam się zarówno i kasztanowa i miedziana - wybór padł na kasztanową bo jest gładsza - miedziana ma bardziej chropowatą strukturę także jest większe prawdopodobieństwo, że szybciej porośnie  :wink:  Ale tak czy inaczej obie są bardzo ładne  :smile: 

Jak przeczytałam ten wątek zapytałam od razu moich dekarzy jak oceniają dachówkę i jak się kładło - nie mieli żadnych zastrzeżeń powiedzieli, że nie było żadnych problemów z położeniem jak i z samą dachówką. Mamy Plusa - można obejrzeć w albumie   :cool:  

Iwcia43 my też planujemy białe okna ale cały czas zastanawiam się nad kolorem podbitki   :Roll:   W jakim kolorze macie kominy ??

pozdr

----------


## iwcia43

Kominy mamy pokryte marmolitem - klinkier jakoś  mi się przejadł ponadto nasz komin jest poszerzany ku dołowi i ma ozdobną opaskę - i ten kształt chcieliśmy zachować. Kolor dobrałam do dachówki a opaska "beżowata"

----------


## ila66

> Ja również oczekuję na tą dachówkę w kolorze kasztanowym.Mam jednak wielki dylemat może coś podpowiecie - otóż planujemy białą podbitkę, okna również są białe i nie wiem czy to zakończenie sztucznym łupkiem dawać w kolorze białym czy brąz? Dodam że ten brąz jest dość ciemny.Nie mogę znaleźć takiej realizacji z białym a w brązie nie mam nic   Pomóżcie bo osiwieję


biala elewacja , lupana biala cegla holenderska 
biala nadbitka , biale krokwie z klejonego drewna 
ciemnozielona glazura na dachu
biale kominy obite sztucznym lupkiem w trapez 

takie cos kiedys wykonywalem , 
mysle , ze wyszlo slicznie


a tak wogole dachowki Roben są OK

----------


## Margoth*

> Roben średzka falista plus to był mój faworyt, w końcu jednak zdecydowałem się wziąć co innego. Jak w życiu: 5 lat chodzisz z dziewczyną, a potem wychodzisz za inną


Chyba żenisz się z inną, he, he! Wychodzić za mąż to mogę ja, bom kobieta.

----------


## iwcia43

Do ila66- wyobrażam sobie, że z zielonym wyszło pięknie...Ja mam kasztan i stąd moje rozterki z kolorem wykończenia dachu tym nieszczęsnym łupkiem.  :cry:  Wymyśliłam sobie dodatkowo zostawić murłaty nie "zaskrzynkowane" a jedynie pomalowane w kolorze dachówki. Myślę że będzie fajnie odbijało. Tylko ten łupek...

----------


## iwcia43

Do ila66- wyobrażam sobie, że z zielonym wyszło pięknie...Ja mam kasztan i stąd moje rozterki z kolorem wykończenia dachu tym nieszczęsnym łupkiem.  :cry:  Wymyśliłam sobie dodatkowo zostawić murłaty nie "zaskrzynkowane" a jedynie pomalowane w kolorze dachówki. Myślę że będzie fajnie odbijało. Tylko ten łupek...

----------


## pluszku

O gustach sie nie dyskutuje, ale ...........
Mam dachówke Robena Sredzka falista plus - kolor antracytowy. Podoba mi sie kolorystycznie, lecz troche nie pasuje do mojego dachu. Po prostu uwazam, ze jest zbyt "gruboziarnista" tzn. dachowka jest duza (wychodzi mniej niz 10 sztuk na 1 m2) i przy małych dachach tak jak moj (180 m2) wyglada troche nieproporcjonalnie duza do wielkości dachu. Gdybym miał ponownie wybrac to pewnie pozostałbym przy kolorze grafitowym lecz zmienił do mojego dachu dachówke na mniejsza.
Niemniej tak jak napisałem w pierszej linijce - jest o moje odczucie i innym może sie podoobac taka dachówka także na małym dachu.
(zdjecia w galerii)
Ponadto przypuszczalnie natrafiłem na partacza od obróbek blacharskich. Nie potrafił ładnie przyciąć tej dachówki przy kominie, podobno sie nie dało 
"bo taka wypukła jest". Kij mu w oko - i tak miałem go dość.

----------


## Margoth*

*Pluszku*, mi się podoba Twoja dachówka: i rozmiar, i kolor. Mam pytanie na temat rodzaju i koloru barwnika użytego do pomalowania podbitki. Wyszedł bardzo ładny kolor, super pasuje do złotego dębu okien. Ja też będę miała złoty dąb, dlatego pytam.

----------


## JarzyQ

tez dlugo sie zastanawilaem nad robenem, wlasciciel hurtowni mi ja odradzal, mowil ze krzywa, przeszukalem cale forum i wszyscy co ja maja mowia ze jest ekstra, a narzekaja tylko Ci, ktorzy kupili inna (nie obrazajac nikogo najczesciej blachodachowke  :smile:  pogadalem ze swoimi dekarzami i powiedzieli ze 80% dachow robili robenem i nigdy nie narzekali. od miesiaca mam juz gotowy daszek roben sredzka falista plus (ponoc lepsza od zwyklej) w kolorze czarno-brazowym i jest pieknie !! polecam i pozdrawiam

----------


## pawlok

> pogadalem ze swoimi dekarzami i powiedzieli ze 80% dachow robili robenem i nigdy nie narzekali. od miesiaca mam juz gotowy daszek roben sredzka falista plus (ponoc lepsza od zwyklej) w kolorze czarno-brazowym i jest pieknie !! polecam i pozdrawiam


Dziasiaj po paru dniach działania dekarzy wrescie mogłem obejrze cczesciowy efekt - na dachu dwuspadowym Roben Sredzka Plus - jak an razie efekt estetyczno wizualny OK!
Dekarze tez nie narzekają.
Pawlok

----------


## jolanta k

WITAM! Od maja mamy na dachu kopertowym ROBENA-miedziana średzka falista plus angobowana.Dekarze mówili że jest ok.Dach wygląda cudnie.Pozdrawiam!

----------


## pawlok

No to dzisiaj dach zakończony - Roben Sredzka Plus Kasztan - wyszło super!
Pawlok

----------


## miciu

Wczoraj przywieźli nam Robena średzką falistą plus w kolorze czarno-brązowym. W przyszłym tygodniu zobaczymy jak będzie wyglądała na dachu.
Kolor jest zaj.....ty  :Lol:

----------


## Aga_I_Przemek_WCH

Witam,

Zamierzam kupić dachówkę Robena w kolorze kasztan. Czy ktoś pokaże swój dach wyłożony tą dachówką?

Jak sprawuje się taka dachówka po kilku latach? Czy ktoś posiada takie informacje? Czy warto kupić taką dachówkę?

Przemek

----------


## naLeśnik

U mnie maja dziś zacząć układanie Robena czarno-brązowego.....śnieg na latach, folii, ciekawe jak im to pójdzie?

----------


## evonation

jestem w hurtwowni i facet mi udowadnia ze Roben jest duzo gorszy od.... juz zapomnialem z czym porownywal, ale to nie ma zanczenia.  Ze Gorzej sie je uklada, itd itp.

Roben jest w miare tania, co o nie myslicie?

----------


## naLeśnik

wątków o Robenie jest całe mnóstwo na forum np. tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-ma-...ja,t137022.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...ka,t106760.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-sre...ie,t126485.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...en,t143244.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...ge,t123198.htm

----------


## Madziolka

Jutro dachówka przyjeżdża na budowę... Więc mam nadzieję że już za kilka dni bedę mogła pochwalić się swoim dachem  :wink: 
Co do sprawowania? Nas w hurtowni przekonał pan, który z bliska pokazał dwie dachówki z kilkuletniej wystawy. Angoba Creatona była popękana w jakieś dziwne "pajączki". Natomiast Roben szkliwiony miał się świetnie  :wink:  
Razem z mężem wybraliśmy dachówkę średzką typ S w kolorze kasztan. Uwiódł nas dach, który obejrzeliśmy "w naturze" dość blisko naszej miejscowości pokryty właśnie tą dachówką  :smile: ))

Nie mogę się już doczekać momentu gdy będę mogła zamieścić swoje fociszcza  :smile:

----------


## TOMASZQS

Nie zachwycał bym się tym co Ci przedstawił sprzedawca  :big grin:   każdy sprzedaje to, co mu się najbardziej opłaca   czytaj, na czym ma największy zysk...

----------


## kborekk

Ja mam Robena od 9 lat i duzo osob sie pyta czy go myje co roku bo sie blyszczy i nie ma ani grama syfu :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Madziolka

*roofdach* => Nigdzie nie napisałam że zachwyciłam się wypowiedzią pana z hurtowni   :Confused:  Po prostu "na własne oczy" widziałam te dachówki na wystawie. Zaś wnioski wyciągnęłam takie a nie inne... Mój dom, moje pieniądze.

----------


## ifka13

zastanawiamy sie nad dachówką w kolorze grafitowym- antracyt u Robena, jak obejrzeliśmy te dachówki na skaldzie to okazało sie że są szorstkie w przeciwieństwie do czarnobrązowych które są gładkie i dodatku są chyba szkliwione, tak więc mamy dylemat, albo bardzo podobające nam sie kolorystycznie antracytowe matowe ale szorstkie albo czarnobrązowe (II miejsce w rankingu) gładkie ale błyszczące.
Proszę użytkowników tych antracytowych o opinie z użytkowania tego pokrycia, oczywiście wszelkie zdjęcia pokryc dachowych w świetle dziennym dachowek antracytowych i czarnobrązowych mile widziane :wink:

----------


## pluszku

> zastanawiamy sie nad dachówką w kolorze grafitowym- antracyt u Robena, jak obejrzeliśmy te dachówki na skaldzie to okazało sie że są szorstkie w przeciwieństwie do czarnobrązowych które są gładkie i dodatku są chyba szkliwione, tak więc mamy dylemat, albo bardzo podobające nam sie kolorystycznie antracytowe matowe ale szorstkie albo czarnobrązowe (II miejsce w rankingu) gładkie ale błyszczące.
> Proszę użytkowników tych antracytowych o opinie z użytkowania tego pokrycia, oczywiście wszelkie zdjęcia pokryc dachowych w świetle dziennym dachowek antracytowych i czarnobrązowych mile widziane


Masz u mnie w galerii zdjecia antracytowej a o opiniach z uzytkowania bede mogł napisac za 10-25 lat.

----------


## ifka13

wiem wiem, jakies pół godzinki temu link do zdjeć z Twoim domkiem dodałem do ulubionych żebym mógł sobie oglądać :wink: 
Podoba mi sie ta antarcytowa bardzo, jest super, tylko jej struktura...
Ile czasu ją już macie polozoną? Jakie ogrzewanie macie w domu? PAliwo stałe? jak wokół komina?
JAką miales cene za dachóke? Dziś mi zaproponowali w jednym skladzie 32,5PLN/m2 brutto, czekam jeszcze na jedną oferte.

----------


## pluszku

> wiem wiem, jakies pół godzinki temu link do zdjeć z Twoim domkiem dodałem do ulubionych żebym mógł sobie oglądać
> Podoba mi sie ta antarcytowa bardzo, jest super, tylko jej struktura...
> Ile czasu ją już macie polozoną? Jakie ogrzewanie macie w domu? PAliwo stałe? jak wokół komina?
> JAką miales cene za dachóke? Dziś mi zaproponowali w jednym skladzie 32,5PLN/m2 brutto, czekam jeszcze na jedną oferte.


Dachowka ma rowny rok, grzeje gazem. Obrobka wokół komina to chyba moj nawiekszy blad. Najpierw ładnie ułozyli dachówke przy kominie o potem wszystko diabli wzieli bo docieplilem komin styropianem i dałem płytki - dachowki wpkol komina trzeba bylo podocinac.  :Evil:  
Ceny nie ma co porownywac - inne czasy inne realia (rok 2007 a rok 2008 to "przepaść" w budownictwie).
Dachowka w zaleznosci od oswietlenia raz potrafi wygladac na szarą a raz na czarną - mnie sie to podoba.

----------


## miciu

Nam właśnie skończyli układać dachówkę czarno-brązową  angobowaną   :smile:  Wygląda poprostu bosko. Nie ma żadnych pęknięć, pajączków itp. Mam nadzieję, że za kilka lat będziemy ją równie mocno chwalić  :Wink2:

----------


## monikaitomek

My mamy dachówkę robena kasztanową,wszystko super,nie przecieka,równiutka,fachowiec nie narzekał,chwalił sobie,wygląda pięknie  :Lol:  
Polecam
Wesołych świąt

----------


## mysweetbabys

U nas dopiero zaczynają kłaść ale dachówka niespełniła naszych oczekiwań, najgorsza fuszerka to :

----------


## mysweetbabys

zapomniałam dodać ze to kolor czarnobrazowy :wink:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## arti.sa

Prosiłbym o dokładniejsze fotki robena kasztanowego monza plus.
evnt. [email protected]

----------


## pawlok

> cosmo jest OK, pasuje do kasztanowych i miedzianych dachowek,
> my do kasztanowego robena wybralismy etnę z CRH ....


Moja żona wykonała analogiczny wybór  :Smile: 
Dach jest, komi njest i jest OK  :Smile: 
Pawlok

----------


## pawelo_pl

> Prosiłbym o dokładniejsze fotki robena kasztanowego monza plus.
> evnt. [email protected]


Proszę bardzo : http://www.archon.pl/forum_images/sh...?topic_id=5625 to jest Roben PLUS Kasztan komin z cegły Futuro Cosmo

----------


## piterazim

Witam 

u mnie na dachu leży 
Roben kasztanowa średzka plus 

zdjęcia w dzienniku

http://forum.muratordom.pl/aksamitka...im,t136192.htm

----------


## sindra2

Witam, mam problem związany w wyborem koloru dachówki. Raczej zdecydujemy się na Robena typ S (bornholm). Niestety nie możemy się doszukać domów z taką dachówką w takich kolorach a jak wiadomo przed podjeciem ostacznej decyzji warto zobaczyc jak to wygląda na wiekszym dachu. Jesli ktos ma dachowke Robena, kolor miedz lub kasztan to prosze o wklejanie lub przesylanie zdjec. Pozdrawiam

----------


## TOMASZQS

Jeśli coś mogę podpowiedzieć, to kasztan ma bardziej gładszą i błyszczącą powłokę niż miedziany, swego czasu miedziany był w promocji, czyli najtańszy, teraz nawet nie wiem który kolor tańszy

----------


## piterazim

proszę bardzo 

średzka plus kasztan jest w moim dzienniku 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/aksamitka...im,t136192.htm

----------


## pawlok

> Jesli ktos ma dachowke Robena, kolor miedz lub kasztan to prosze o wklejanie lub przesylanie zdjec. Pozdrawiam


Podaj email to ci prześle wykonanie kasztanowe  :Smile: 
Pawlok

----------


## cieszynianka

Jak mi poślesz maila, to Ci wyślę zdjęcia mojego Robena miedzianego   :big grin:

----------


## mocca

to moj roben sredzka falista miedziana plus, więcej fotek w dzienniku str 2 i 3 (mam 2 budynki w tej dachówce)

----------


## sindra2

Mocca, pieknie wychodzi ta dachówka w tym kolorze, o taki odcień nam własnie chodzi,  jestesmy zdecydowani, za niedługo zamawiamy :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

Poszło, daj znać czy doszło   :big grin:

----------


## mocca

*sindra2*, dzięki
kolor naszej dachówki jest rozny w zalezności od pory roku a nawet pory dnia, zalezy jakie slonce i skąd na nią pada- raz jest ceglasta raz brązowa...
dla porownania jeszcze taką samą ale kasztan ma edyta_10 tutaj (mam nadzieję ze nie będzie miala za złe  :wink:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/dziennik-...ca,t117145.htm

----------


## anetabo

Kasztan jest angobowany.
Moje fotki tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-sre...ie,t126485.htm

----------


## sindra2

Cieszynianka, zdjęcia doszły, bardzo dziekuje

----------


## sindra2

> Kasztan jest angobowany.
> Moje fotki tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-sre...ie,t126485.htm


Anetabo, odwiedziłam Twoje forum, też mamy ten sam dylemat, zamówić średzką typ S czy średzką falistą. Większość osób wybiera średzką falistą więc aktualnie nie jesteśmy do końca pewni na jaki typ się w koncu zdecydować. Tak jak Tobie S-ka bardziej nam sie podoba.  Ale jedno wiemy na 100%, nasza dachówka będzie w kolorze miedzianym. Poczekam więc jeszcze na zdjęcia S-ki w kolorze miedzianym, może znajdzie sie forumowicz który pokaże nam taki dach  :smile:

----------


## mocca

*sindra2* może ten wątek jeszcze dopomoze w wyborze  :wink:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...866099#2866099

----------


## monter2

mam pytanie do posiadaczy dacz monza plus kasztan czy kupujac blache do jej obrobek dostaliscie ja rowniz w kolorze kasztan,bo moj sprzedawca chce mi wcisnac ceglasta mowiac ze kasztana nie ma w ofercie i dlatego chcialbym sie dowiedziec bo cos czuje ze mi kit wciska

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma takiej możliwości aby kolory były zgodne. Co najwyżej zbliżone. Dobór kolorystyki blachy bardziej istotny do rynien. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bonku

Mi założyli blachy w kolorze dachówki-kasztan-różnicy odcienia przynajmniej nie zauważam. :big grin:

----------


## Wirecki

Mam robena czarnobrązowego. Też miałem wątpliwości, ale zdałem się na sprzedawcę ("do tej dachówki najczęsciej sprzedajemy...") i potwierdziłem u wykonawcy - przyznał rację.

Co więcej - do obróbki komina mam blachę czarną, przy rynnach brązową, rynny brązowe marley i całość jest ok.

Zapytaj dekarza, który będzie robił dach

----------


## pawelo_pl

Ja do kasztana brałem brązową blachę i też pasuje:  http://www.archon.pl/forum_images/sh...?topic_id=5625 . Weż pod uwagę że np nie dostaniesz w kolorze kasztana rynien ..

----------


## bisia

my do tej dachówki mamy Plannja wiśnia - moim zdaniem pasuje idealnie.

----------


## artdom

rynny lindab kolor mrod są chyba najbardziej zblizone ale w domu nie zawsze dobrze wygląda jesli wszystko jest takie same czasem kontrast jest wskazany.

----------


## mikaja07

Do mojej dachówki kasztanowej dałam brązowa blache, brąz rynny.

----------


## Andrzej z Wadowic

Witam

Ponoć ta dachówka to dawna średzka falista. Zastanawia mnie czy za zmianą nazewnictwa stoi tylko marketing czy może została ona w jakiś sposób poprawiona. Roben teraz głownie promuje monze i bornholma (eska). Chcę do pokrycia wolego oka zastosować dachówkę zakładkową ceramiczną i ze względów finansowych wystarcza tylko na robena. Flaming jest mało formatowy i najpewniej lepiej będzie się prezentował niż np. monza, ale zastanawia mnie jakość wykonania fleminga. Szukając na forum znalazłem raczej negatywne posty odnośnie średzkiej poodkreślające niskie zamkie i krzywizny. Może orintujecie się czy coś we flemingu z tych wad poprawiono

----------


## kamilk1

W 2008r zdecydowałem się na pokrycie dachu dachówką firmy Roben falista średzka plus czarno-brązowa. Już na jesień zauważyłem pierwsze rysy na powłoce. Teraz po zimie popękana jes cała powłoka Zgłosiłem reklamacje. Przedstawiciel producenta stwierdził, że u nich to w normie. Czy to jest to normalne?
zdjęcie pod adresem
http://galeria.interia.pl/praca,w_id...,t_id,0,s_id,0

----------


## VIP Jacek

tak zatytuowałeś wątek, że myślałem, że na dachówce położyłes płytki.

----------


## miciu

Mamy tę samą dachówkę, tej samej firmy i w tym samym kolorze co twoja, zakładaliśmy ją jesienią 2008r. Na szczęście u nas nic niepokojącego się z nią nie dzieje, ale słyszałam, że Roben nie uznaje tych "pajączków" za wadę ponieważ owe "pajączki" nie wpływają na jakość dachówki ceramicznej.

----------


## miciu

Przepraszam za moją odpowiedź, ale dopiero teraz zobaczyłam dołączone zdjęcie - takich "pajączków" jeszcze nie widziałam. Jednak radzę Ci próbować reklamować dachówkę może się uda  :Wink2:

----------


## mjakob

Ja jestem na etapie zakupu dachówki i pytam w hurtowniach właśnie o owe pajączki. No i... ani roben ani wienerberger ani bogen ani nawet creaton nie uznaje na to reklamacji!!
Wlasnie dlatego że nie wpływa to na jakość dachówki (niby), no i dachówki ocenia się "z drogi" czyli z kilku metrów (wg normy) a z kilku metrów tego już nie widać.
Spotkałem się nawet ze stwierdzeniem, że glazura po jakimś czasie na pewno popęka. Szkoda słów, za co tu płacić i to prawie 2x więcej!!

Twoje pająki są dosyć duże, próbuj, w końcu towar kupowany był bez skazy!

----------


## akapap

Witam,

odwiedziłem kilka hurtowni pokryć dachowych i niestety na starszych dachówkach robena dało się zauważyć pajączki/siateczkę na angobie - lekko popękana angoba.

Ktoś z Was zgłębiał temat? Jest to kwestia jakiegoś rocznika? A może przypadłość robena?

Dlaczego pytam? Ano szukam dachówki i po kolejnej lekturze ,,internetu'' wychodzi mi na to, że nie ma większej równicy między aktualnymi produktami różnych producentów. Każdy z nich wytrzyma te swoje 50 lat.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## akapap

Ponawiam temat.

Nikt z szanownych grupowiczów nie miał problemu z popękaną angobą na robenie?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cieszynianka

Tu było trochę o dachówkach:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...edzka%20angob*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dlaczego-...edzka%20angob*


http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...edzka%20angob*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-sre...edzka%20angob*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...edzka%20angob*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-ma-...edzka%20angob*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/rupp-czy-...edzka%20angob*

Mam Robena, położony w 2001 roku i nie ma na nim żadnych pęknięć ani innych "ozdóbek"   :Wink2:

----------


## akapap

Uff! Dzięki.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## monter2

jaki macie kolor blachy do opierzen?czy czerwony bedzie dobry,czy tez jest blacha w kolorze kasztanowym

----------


## marcinor

Ja mam właśnie robena i mam blachę wiśniową  :big grin:

----------


## Damro

ja też wiśniową  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kolorystycznie dobrze pasują też obróbki i rynny w kolorze miedzianym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## irreality

są obróbki w kolorze kasztan - mam takie

----------


## andrzej100

W kolorze brazowym- taki sam odcien jak dachowka

----------


## monikaitomek

Ja mam kolor dachówki kasztanowy i blachę w kolorze kasztanowym  :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Amtla

Mam blachę w kolorze brązowym.

----------


## pazook

ja też mam obróbki w brązie bo rynny mam brązowe

----------


## anandama

Ja rynny mam brazowe.

Ale zastanwiam sie nad inna sprawą- w jakim kolorze zrobic schody, taras- wczesniej myslam, ze znajde jakis pasujacy klinkier, ale  na razie zaden kolor który widziałam nie pasuje.

Moze Wy macie juz jakies płytki wyszukane?
I co z kolorem elewacji_ ja mysle o jakims ekri, jakie wy macie pomysły?

----------


## shira3

A ja mam takie pytanie - czy tą dachówkę w wersji kasztan da się zaliczyć do czerwonych lub w kolorze dachówki naturalnej? Mam taki zapis w warunkach - musi być czerwona, w kolorze dachówki naturalnej lub szara...A mnie by najlepiej pasowała brązowa....jak ona wygląda w realu? Bo zdjęcia nie zawsze oddają. Da się ją podciągnąć pod czerwien?  :Wink2:  no i jak się sprawuje po czasie?

----------


## miciu

> zapomniałam dodać ze to kolor czarnobrazowy


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  według mnie to nie jest czarno-brązowa, bardziej podchodzi pod kasztanową  :Roll:

----------


## poldek82

Witam,

Jak w temacie, czy ktoś ma taką na dachu, zastanawiam się nad kolorem antracyt a brązowo czarnym glazura ???

Jeśli ktoś ma proszę o fotki, będę wdzięczny.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## shira3

Hej my też zdecydowaliśmy się na tą dachówkę - zbieramy wyceny. Jak myślicie, czy za dachówkę na dwuspadowy prosty dach 195m2 cena 10200 w tym 92 dachówki skrajne, kominki, gąsiory itp itd plus folia pod nią to dobra cena?

----------


## stefan12

Napisz czy to cena brutto czy netto, daj namiar na hurtownie.

----------


## shira3

Brutto. Hurtownia jest koło Gorzowa Wlkp - Glinik 13A

----------


## Wiesiek30

Witam, mineło półtora roku, dekarze dalej narzekają na robena, a sąsiedzi zakładają i nie narzekają... Z drugiej strony zycie mnie nauczyło że nie ma nic za darmo wiec skąd ta różnica w cenie miedzy np creatonem? Moze to efekt skali-roben sprzedaje wiecej więc może taniej?

----------


## Hagis

Mam robena od maja i jest OK. Wykonawca był zadowolony... Ja też...

----------


## cieszynianka

Więcej opinii znajdziesz tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/jakiej-fi...ight=dachówka

http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-sre...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/drodzy-fo...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dach-wiad...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/czy-ktos-...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ludzie-zo...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/roben-ma-...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/cala-praw...hówka%20roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ktora-dac...hówka%20roben

 :Wink2:

----------


## laspalmas

Również mam Robena i jestem bardzo zadowolony. 
Faktem jest że zamki są trochę płytsze niż w pozostałych ale mam dach pod papą także zupełnie nie robi mi to na komfort ...
Jeśli chodzi o jakość /proste, krzywe itd.:/ to mi się wydaję że dużo zależy jak się trafi i jednak od uczciwości hurtowni żeby nam szmelcu wybrakowanego nie wciskali ajko jakiś super lux.

----------


## Wujor

Moi dekarze Robenem byli zachwyceni, mówili że dawno tak prostej dachówki nie widzieli.....Dawałem Monze plus  miedziana

----------


## rzufik1

zobacz  jeszcze   tu 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/co-sadzic...32,t132405.htm

i tu  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowki-...en,t165051.htm

----------


## Wiesiek30

O dzięki za te linki kopalnia wiedzy,ale oczywiście najważniejsze co powie fachowiec na miejscu, chociaż i on pewnie ma swoje widzimisię...

a dach mam zamiar wymieniać z teściem który 10 lat temu pracował w tym zawodzie i 2 sąsiadami którzy są na bieżąco, (pomocnicy dekarza)  mam pewne wątpliwości co do jego pamięci i kwalifikacji ale chcę zaoszczędzić na "profesjonalnej ekipie", myślę że powoli i dokładnie osiągniemy sukces (wymieniam starą dachówkę)
Co o tym sądzicie, na co najwięcej zwracać uwagę?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście na to aby nie spaść z dachu  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## remekb

> Witam, mineło półtora roku, dekarze dalej narzekają na robena, a sąsiedzi zakładają i nie narzekają... Z drugiej strony zycie mnie nauczyło że nie ma nic za darmo wiec skąd ta różnica w cenie miedzy np creatonem? Moze to efekt skali-roben sprzedaje wiecej więc może taniej?


Roben robi dachówki w Środzie Śląskiej. Nie wiem jak konkurencja - może importuje ??

----------


## Wiesiek30

Spoko, my są ekipa z gór ta niepijąca   :Wink2:  
z tesciem bimberek zawsze po robocie  :Lol:

----------


## ngel

Kochani Forumowicze!
Bardzo, bardzo ładnie proszę i zdjęcia dachów pokrytych dachówką *Roben Monza* (lub najlepiej monza plus) w kolorze miedzianym lub kasztanowym. Mogą być linki do galerii jak się komu nie chce wklejać. Proszę o szybki odzew bo decyzję muszę podjąć już- a zgłupiałam zupełnie....  :sad:

----------


## GosiaIAdam

Hej,

masz tu kilka fotek tego samego dachu w różnych porach dnia. Baaaaaardzo zależy od słońca jak to wygląda. Dachówka to Monza Plus miedziana. Wg nas - śliczna  :smile:  Kasztanowa jest ciemniejsza, w cieniu wygląda jak ciemna czerwień. Niemniej - i tak zdecydowanie polecam obejrzeć na żywo. I to nie próbki dachówek, tylko najlepiej dwa domy obok siebie, jeden z miedzianą, drugi z kasztanową. My się też wahaliśmy, wybraliśmy miedzianą - i nie żałujemy. Zwłaszcza jak o różnych porach dnia i roku przechodzimy obok domku z kasztanową  :smile:  Bo słońce bardzo zmienia wygląd dachówki...

Oto linki do fotek: 1 2 3 4 5 6

----------


## ngel

no właśnie obawiam się że ta kasztanowa robi się bardzo czerwona a tego nie chcę
dzięki za zdjęcia- czekam na jeszcze

----------


## kotek999

W moim dzienniku budowy są zdjęcia dachówki rooben - tylko ne pamiętam nazwy - ale może się przydać

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ngel

dzięki Twoja to chyba własnie jest kasztanowa (bo taka czerwona)
a tak ot - jakie masz płytki w łazience bo sa cudne  :Smile:

----------


## ngel

nikt więcej się nie pochwali??

----------


## Modorin

Mam dom pokryty Robenem Monza plus i uważam , że dachówka daje wiele do życzenia , nie jest to najlepsza jakość . Dekarze twierdzą , że dachówka nie jest "pasowna" . Radzę zastanowić się nad wyborem . 
Reklamowałem to , lecz Producent uważa , że dachówka spełnia dopuszczalne normy . Ja jestem innego zdania ..

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Dekarze twierdzą , że dachówka nie jest "pasowna"...


Możesz trochę więcej napisać o co chodzi? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Barti44

A ja kupiłem dachówkę MONZA PLUS i wszystko było super- dachówki proste, nic nie odstaje. Taka sama sytuacja u sąsiada. Słowem- polecam, nie widzę powodów, żeby dopłacać do droższej konkurencji.

----------


## Cezarr

U mnie we wrześniu zakończono układanie Monzy Plus. dekarze dość dobre mieli o niej zdanie.Wg ich opinii  jakością nie odbiegała od droższych dachówek

----------


## rzufik1

> Mam dom pokryty Robenem Monza plus i uważam , że dachówka daje wiele do życzenia , nie jest to najlepsza jakość . Dekarze twierdzą , że dachówka nie jest "pasowna" . Radzę zastanowić się nad wyborem . 
> Reklamowałem to , lecz Producent uważa , że dachówka spełnia dopuszczalne normy . Ja jestem innego zdania ..


ja nie wybralem Robena   a szkoda.
Koramic to dopiero  pomyłka  wiec  pisz więcej  co nie  tak  masz  z  tą  dachówka.

----------


## Croolick

> Wszystkie dachówki to wypalona glina! Żywotność mają podobną i wszystkie są krzywe bardziej lub mniej dlatego mają zamki, które zwiększają szczelność. Roben niczym nie ustępuje innym dachówkom. Przy poprawnie wykonanym dachu pożyje ponad 100 lat. Pozdrawiam.


Wszystkie samochody mają cztery koła! Żywotność mają podobną i wszystkie posiadają jakieś wady. Daewoo Matiz w niczym nie ustępuje innym samochodom. Przy poprawnej eksploatacji pożyje tyle samo i tyle samo przejedzie. Tak samo przewiezie nas z punktu A do punktu B.   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Wszystkie dachówki to wypalona glina! Żywotność mają podobną i wszystkie są krzywe bardziej lub mniej dlatego mają zamki, które zwiększają szczelność. Roben niczym nie ustępuje innym dachówkom. Przy poprawnie wykonanym dachu pożyje ponad 100 lat. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> *Wszystkie samochody mają cztery koła! Żywotność mają podobną* i wszystkie posiadają jakieś wady. Daewoo Matiz w niczym nie ustępuje innym samochodom. *Przy poprawnej eksploatacji pożyje tyle samo i tyle samo przejedzie.* Tak samo przewiezie nas z punktu A do punktu B.


Tu bym się nie zgodziła   :Roll:  
Porównaj żywotność np. starych "beczek" Mercedesa z Fordami, porównaj żywotność japońskich jednostek napędowych (znam takie z przebiegiem 600.000 km bez remontu) z innymi   :Roll:  
Z pewnością nie wszystkie samochody są tak samo trwałe, co naocznie można sprawdzić na naszych drogach - wystarczy poprzyglądać się które staruszki jeszcze jeżdżą, a których już nie zobaczysz w ruchu   :Lol:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

roben plus czarno-brązowa-efekt możesz zobaczyć na fotkach w podpisie , sprawuje sie ok,a jeżdzę mazdą  :big grin:

----------


## Femmee_

My też mamy Robena - antracyt angobowana. Wykonawcy nie jeden dach już stawiali i nie mieli zastrzeżeń co do jakości. Jedyne, do czego można się przyczepić, to docinanie - jeśli dachówka jest docinana na dachu, to pierwszy efekt jest straszny - czerwona poświata! Ale po pierwszym deszczu już jest dobrze. Jeśli kupisz np. RuppCeramike, to takiego problemu nie będzie, bo ona jest barwiona w masie, a nie tylko po wierzchu. Ale według nas, nie ma co przepłacać za takie "bajery".

----------


## Croolick

> Napisał Croolick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> ...



W mojej wypowiedzi jest sporo sarkazmu. 

P.S.
Jestem miłosnikiem starych Mercedesów i posiadaczem 24-letniego egzemplarza. Jak powszechnie wiadomo są twardsze od diamentu.   :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ale ten sarkazm czego ma dotyczyć?!
Porównywanie pokryć dachowych do samochodów to czysta demagogia nie mająca żadnego odniesienia!!! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Barti44

> My też mamy Robena - antracyt angobowana. Wykonawcy nie jeden dach już stawiali i nie mieli zastrzeżeń co do jakości. Jedyne, do czego można się przyczepić, to docinanie - jeśli dachówka jest docinana na dachu, to pierwszy efekt jest straszny - czerwona poświata! Ale po pierwszym deszczu już jest dobrze. Jeśli kupisz np. RuppCeramike, to takiego problemu nie będzie, bo ona jest barwiona w masie, a nie tylko po wierzchu. Ale według nas, nie ma co przepłacać za takie "bajery".


Ja zainwestowałem w farbkę Robena i pomalowałem pocięte dachówki ( w koszach). Wyglądają jakby były barwione w masie, wiec jeszcze raz powiem-"nie widzisz różnicy, to po co przepłacać"  :big grin:

----------


## Margoth*

Ja też mam Robena - Flaming brąz angobowany. jedyna wada to brak barwienia w masie, reszta OK.

----------


## Egon

Zastanawiam się nad MonząPlus miedzianą lub kasztanową, więc chyba nie będzie problemów z różnicą koloru na przekrojach w koszu?

----------


## adam2007

> Witam,
> 
> Chciałbym poznać opinię na temat dachówki Robena. Na dzień dzisiejszy wypada najtaniej, jednak większosć dekarzy odradza mi tą firmę. Czy jest z ną aż tak źle? Czy powinienem dopłacić kilka tysięcy i kupić np. Koramica czy Creatona?



Mam Robena brąz średzka falista - inaczej chyba Flaming i nie zamieniłbym na żadną inną... Te dywagacje o krzywości, kruchości, odbarwianiu itd....można sobie w buty wsadzić. 
Mogłaby być tylko barwiona w masie jak wcześniej ktoś zauważył.  :Wink2:  
Pozdr,

----------


## adam2007

> Mam dom pokryty Robenem Monza plus i uważam , że dachówka daje wiele do życzenia , nie jest to najlepsza jakość . Dekarze twierdzą , że dachówka nie jest "pasowna" . Radzę zastanowić się nad wyborem . 
> Reklamowałem to , lecz Producent uważa , że dachówka spełnia dopuszczalne normy . Ja jestem innego zdania ..



A może reperezentujesz konkurencję....?  :Lol:

----------


## Egon

> Napisał Modorin
> 
> Mam dom pokryty Robenem Monza plus i uważam , że dachówka daje wiele do życzenia , nie jest to najlepsza jakość . Dekarze twierdzą , że dachówka nie jest "pasowna" . Radzę zastanowić się nad wyborem . 
> Reklamowałem to , lecz Producent uważa , że dachówka spełnia dopuszczalne normy . Ja jestem innego zdania ..
> 
> 
> 
> A może reperezentujesz konkurencję....?


Wiele na to wskazuje, bo kolega/koleżanka Modorin napisał/ła tylko ten jeden post   :Lol:

----------


## twojdach

Witam was serdecznie !!! Od jakiegoś czasu znowu  zacząłem  śledzić wszystkie posty odnośnie dachówki  Roben i dachówek creaton i o zgrozo zauważyłem że ludzie nie dbają co kupuja tylko za ile kupują. Kwestia wycen  dachu  całościowa to problem na inny post .Proszę państwa jeżeli wejdziecie na stronę  www.roben.pl  to w zakładce katalogi do pobrania otworzycie cennik dachówki http://www.roben.pl/upload_module/wy...ier_import.pdf  produkowanej dla klienta za Odry.I to co tam zobaczycie to oczywiście  cegłu i dachówka  w cenach euro  w PIERWSZYM GATUNKU .Porównując  polskie ceny należy się chyba zastanowić co idzie na kraj co Niemiec i jakiej jakości .ja wiem że napewno nie jest to pierwszy  gatunek  tylko  to co w procesie produkcji klasyfikowane jest jako drugi sort czyli drugi krzywy gatunek za połowę ceny dla klienta w Polsce. W marcu  2009 roku miałem przyjmnośc uczestniczyć w szkoleniu w jednej z niemieckich Firm  i tam  stwierdzono że w niemczech takiego szajsu  dekarz nie założy bo nie chce mieć problemów a firma handlowa nie dopuści  to sprzedazy bo dba o swoja reputacje  .A w Polsce noga kopnąc sprzedać i niech się klient buja ot cała filozofia .Podczas pobytu  na tym że szkoleniu  pokazano na osiedle pokryte dachówką  Roben ale nie tą co idzie na rynek Polski  tylko ta drugą  poniekąd produkowaną w Polsce dla Niemiec  . Dachówka leży tam ja kartka papieru na prostym stole  dach wypoziomowany dachówka równiutka  bez skazy  no cóż taki towar u nas to pobożne życzenie .Proszę państwa  proszę przyjąć ten post nie jak  jakąś  antyreklamę   i kryptorekalmę inne konkurencyjnej firmy  nie nie oto chodzi ,poprostu  w dalszym ciągu jesteśmy traktowani w  Europie jako druga kategoria ,brakuje nam środków na wybudowanie naszego własnego  domu  więc kupujemy tanio to co powinno być przerobione i użyte do wyprodukownia  dobrej dachówki .Dopuki takie przyzwolenie z waszej strony będzie dopuki taki stan rzeczy będzie obowiazywał .Nie stać nas na robienie czego kolwiek dwa razy  jesteśmy na to za biedni .Stare przysłowie mówi Biednyś boś głupi  Głupi boś biedny  weśmy to pod rozawgę przy wyborze towaru na nas wymarzony dom bo przeznaczamy czasami  wszytkie oszczędności naszego zycia bez wymiernych efektów  a pozostaje gorycz i żal ze zostaliśmy wykiwani

----------


## lolek30

> Witam was serdecznie !!! Od jakiegoś czasu znowu  zacząłem  śledzić wszystkie posty odnośnie dachówki  Roben i dachówek creaton i o zgrozo zauważyłem że ludzie nie dbają co kupuja tylko za ile kupują. Kwestia wycen  dachu  całościowa to problem na inny post .Proszę państwa jeżeli wejdziecie na stronę  www.roben.pl  to w zakładce katalogi do pobrania otworzycie cennik dachówki http://www.roben.pl/upload_module/wy...ier_import.pdf  produkowanej dla klienta za Odry.I to co tam zobaczycie to oczywiście  cegłu i dachówka  w cenach euro  w PIERWSZYM GATUNKU .Porównując  polskie ceny należy się chyba zastanowić co idzie na kraj co Niemiec i jakiej jakości .ja wiem że napewno nie jest to pierwszy  gatunek  tylko  to co w procesie produkcji klasyfikowane jest jako drugi sort czyli drugi krzywy gatunek za połowę ceny dla klienta w Polsce. W marcu  2009 roku miałem przyjmnośc uczestniczyć w szkoleniu w jednej z niemieckich Firm  i tam  stwierdzono że w niemczech takiego szajsu  dekarz nie założy bo nie chce mieć problemów a firma handlowa nie dopuści  to sprzedazy bo dba o swoja reputacje  .A w Polsce noga kopnąc sprzedać i niech się klient buja ot cała filozofia .Podczas pobytu  na tym że szkoleniu  pokazano na osiedle pokryte dachówką  Roben ale nie tą co idzie na rynek Polski  tylko ta drugą  poniekąd produkowaną w Polsce dla Niemiec  . Dachówka leży tam ja kartka papieru na prostym stole  dach wypoziomowany dachówka równiutka  bez skazy  no cóż taki towar u nas to pobożne życzenie .Proszę państwa  proszę przyjąć ten post nie jak  jakąś  antyreklamę   i kryptorekalmę inne konkurencyjnej firmy  nie nie oto chodzi ,poprostu  w dalszym ciągu jesteśmy traktowani w  Europie jako druga kategoria ,brakuje nam środków na wybudowanie naszego własnego  domu  więc kupujemy tanio to co powinno być przerobione i użyte do wyprodukownia  dobrej dachówki .Dopuki takie przyzwolenie z waszej strony będzie dopuki taki stan rzeczy będzie obowiazywał .Nie stać nas na robienie czego kolwiek dwa razy  jesteśmy na to za biedni .Stare przysłowie mówi Biednyś boś głupi  Głupi boś biedny  weśmy to pod rozawgę przy wyborze towaru na nas wymarzony dom bo przeznaczamy czasami  wszytkie oszczędności naszego zycia bez wymiernych efektów  a pozostaje gorycz i żal ze zostaliśmy wykiwani


..no w Niemczech to nawet trawa jest bardziej zielona i niebo bardziej niebieskie   :Roll:

----------


## Wirecki

> ..no w Niemczech to nawet trawa jest bardziej zielona i niebo bardziej niebieskie


 Potwierdzam. Bylem. Widziałem  :smile:

----------


## daro31ie

> Napisał lolek30
> 
> ..no w Niemczech to nawet trawa jest bardziej zielona i niebo bardziej niebieskie  
> 
> 
>  Potwierdzam. Bylem. Widziałem


witam

Ja tez bylem   :oops:  
Co do trawy to zgadzam sie, ale zeby niebo było wardziej niebieskie to ciezko jest mi w to uwierzyc   :Wink2:

----------


## Elmeros

Witam.
Ja równiez w tym roku przykryłem swój dach dachówką Roben, czar-brąz (pluska) i nie dopatrzyłem sie jakis znaczących róznic jeśli chodzi o krzywizny lub róznice w odcieniu, kolorze itp, trzymając ją w rekach, a co dopiero gdy jest położona na dachu.
Jestem jak najbardziej zadowolony z mojego wyboru.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bendzamin

Dachówka średzka falista PLUS kładziona była w 2006 roku. Dachówka nie jest idealnie prosta w zimie od strony zachodniej pod dachówke wlatuje śnieg kąt dachu 30stopni może to też ma cos do znaczenia. ALe ogólnie rzecz biorąc przetrwała trzy zimy i bez wiekszych zastrzeżen.

----------


## bartolinixxx

> Witam
> Na dniach musze podjąć decyzję co do zakupu dachówki. Najtaniej wychodzi roben  sredzka fakista plus w kolorze miedzi. Niestety spora część sprzedawców Czy warto ryzykować i kupic Robena?


Pamiętaj jeszcze o jednym. Zapłąć za dachówkę dopiero po dostawie. Bardzo często dowiozią ci na plac budowy dachówkę złej jakości albo potłuczoną. Jak rozładują to już masz pozamiatane. Dokładnie zrób inspekcję czy nie ma przebarwień, nierówności. Dostawcy kręcą wałki, uważaj na to.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ciekawe, która firma dostarczy materiał bez zapłaty?!   :Roll:   Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lary13

Witam, Jestem Pracownikiem w Robenie, Jakby Ktos Miał Pytania Odnośnie produkcji Dachówki Roben to Pytać Śmiało. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## andrzej belka

ja mam pytanie .
jak bardzo trzeba sie starac zeby taki kijowy materiał wyprodukować ?

----------


## TomiAyomi

> ja mam pytanie .
> jak bardzo trzeba sie starac zeby taki kijowy materiał wyprodukować ?


a może konkretniej ? , kupiłeś kijowy, ? widziałeś kijowy ? argumenty ?
taki post zaczepny to troche klepanie dla klepania,
rozważam zakup robena MONZAplus i bardziej by mi się przydały konkrety niż 
słowo "kijowy" jeśli masz złe doswiadczenia napisz o co kaman

----------


## TOMASZQS

> ja mam pytanie .
> jak bardzo trzeba sie starac zeby taki kijowy materiał wyprodukować ?


Noo Belka podpadliście, od Robena roboty już nie dostaniecie  :Lol:

----------


## andrzej belka

> Napisał andrzej belka
> 
> ja mam pytanie .
> jak bardzo trzeba sie starac zeby taki kijowy materiał wyprodukować ?
> 
> 
> Noo Belka podpadliście, od Robena roboty już nie dostaniecie


pozostawie bez komentarza , jaki jest roben kazdy wie i tyle ....

----------


## daro31ie

Witam
Mam zamiar przykryc dom jesiennym lisciem.
Czy ta dachowka jest lepsza jakosciowo nap od plusa?  :big grin:

----------


## TomiAyomi

> "pozostawie bez komentarza , jaki jest roben kazdy wie i tyle ...."


ehh szkoda czasu . . .

----------


## justkaaa

> Napisał TOMASZQS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andrzej belka
> 
> ...


Każdy wie i widzi a jednak jets to bardzo popularna dachówka. Ma kiepskie zamki, jest nierówna, czasem powłoka pęka i robi sie pajęczyna, itd. I mimo tych wielu wad, jest poprostu ładna i dlatego jest taka popularna. Jak jest położona na dachu to może i spec ich nierówności zauważy ale laik najczęściej nie. laikowi będzie się podobać i tyle. MI tez sie bardzo podoba, choć mam Creatona.

----------


## lary13

Witam, obejrzałem pare tematów na temat Robena i przewaznie same złe opinie ale kilka dobrych tez sie znajdzie, pyta pan ile trzeba sie narobic zeby taką złą dachówkę wyprodukowac ? prosze o konkrety ? w czym jest zła ? i jak jest taka zła to czemu w okresie letnim na załadunek w ciagu jednego dnia przyjezdza do 100 tirów, druga sprawa to praca dekarska czy aby na pewno kazdy kto negatywnie podchodzi do robena zna sie na swojej pracy ? czy po prostu musi sie przy niej napracowac bo musi byc dokładny?  co do krzywizny to wyrób ceramiczny ma to do siebie ze w suszarni i w piecu ulega zniekształceniu  na które nie ma sie wpływu, i są  normy w których sie mieszczą. Poza tym mozna krzywe sztuki reklamowac.  co Do pytania miedzy plusem a Jesiennym Lisciem to Dachówka Plusowa nie jest w lisciu , Liść jest na Małej Dachówcę, tu juz jest kwestia gustu co do jakosci jest taki sam materiał tylko rózni sie wielkoscią. Osobiscie polecam Plusa Kasztanowego Która jest malowana szlachetną Angobą, ładnie błyszczy i sie prezentuje ale tu jest kwestia gustu  :smile:  Co Do Specjalnej Dachówki czyli wiatrownic gąsiorów itp. są to dachówki sprawdzane ręcznie przez ludzi  tak jak i układane na paletach. pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...jak bardzo trzeba sie starac zeby taki kijowy materiał wyprodukować ?


A ja mam takie pytanie: Jak długo trzeba myśleć żeby takie głupoty wypisywać?! Chcesz być oryginalny czy piszesz aby pisać? 
Jest takie porzekadło: złej tanecznicy to i rąbek u spódnicy przeszkadza  :sad:  .
Jak komuś nie pasuje to niech nie kupuje  :Wink2:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## yvfi1

Przypuszczam, że popularność tej dachówki spowodowana jest jej ceną, kto by nie wolał ceramiki w cenie blachy...

----------


## Damro

> Napisał TOMASZQS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał andrzej belka
> 
> ...


tak,to prawda każdy wie kto ma go u siebie,i darujsobie ten komentarz,zanim coś maźniesz to zastanów się lub wciągnij się bardziej w temat  :Lol:

----------


## Damro

> Przypuszczam, że popularność tej dachówki spowodowana jest jej ceną, kto by nie wolał ceramiki w cenie blachy...


następny znawca  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Damro

do autora wątku,źle zadałeś pytanie,tutaj na forum kto byś nie był,stolarz ,dekarz czy piekarz przy tak zadanym pytaniu najwięcej spotasz się z krytyką bo wiele osób uważa że jeśli ja nie mam to albo niemodne,niepraktyczne badź kiczowate,ci którzy dłużej siedzą tu na forum są już uodpornieni na tego typu komentarze  :big grin:

----------


## lary13

> Napisał andrzej belka
> 
> ...jak bardzo trzeba sie starac zeby taki kijowy materiał wyprodukować ?
> 
> 
> A ja mam takie pytanie: Jak długo trzeba myśleć żeby takie głupoty wypisywać?! Chcesz być oryginalny czy piszesz aby pisać? 
> Jest takie porzekadło: złej tanecznicy to i rąbek u spódnicy przeszkadza  .
> Jak komuś nie pasuje to niech nie kupuje  .
> Pozdrawiam.



Ma Pan 100%-ową rację Panie Andrzeju Wilhelmi Kto nie chce nie kupuje, kazdy tez ma prawo do swojego zdania. Liczyłem na Pytania Bardziej z Procesu technologicznego Niż Czemu to Taki "Szajs" ? .Bo Kto ma Kupić to i Tak Kupi w Robenie Dachówkę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elmeros

Od początku celowałem w Robena bo rzeczywiscie dachówka ta jest atrakcyjnie cenowo przynajmniej w tamtym roku była.
Dach wygląda  bardzo ładnie (pluska czarno-brązowa 340m2), dekarze nie narzekali, jestem bardzo zadowolony.Cóż można chciec wiecej...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lary13

Cieszę się , że Pan nie Narzeka, Dachówka w tym kolorze jest najdroższa ze wszystkich ze wzgledu na koszt Farby (uszlachetniona angoba). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał andrzej belka
> 
> ...jak bardzo trzeba sie starac zeby taki kijowy materiał wyprodukować ?
> 
> 
> A ja mam takie pytanie: Jak długo trzeba myśleć żeby takie głupoty wypisywać?! Chcesz być oryginalny czy piszesz aby pisać? 
> Jest takie porzekadło: złej tanecznicy to i rąbek u spódnicy przeszkadza  .
> Jak komuś nie pasuje to niech nie kupuje  .
> Pozdrawiam.


Andrzeju, nie denerwuj się   :cool:  
Chciał chłopak wziąć udział w dyskusji, a nie miał pomysłu i wyszło jak wyszło   :Roll:  

Ps. Mój Roben nadal bez pajączków, majstry podczas układania nie "narzekały", krzywo też nie wygląda (choć pewnie źle położony wyglądałby krzywo  :Confused:  ).
Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## Margoth*

Ja mam Robena i nie narzekam. Moja dachówka to *Fleming - dachówka średzka falista brązowa angobowana*. Ładnie wygląda na dachu. Jedyny minus to brak barwienia w masie, to mało istotny szczegół.

----------


## andry

Pytanie mam:
czy Roben dopuszcza do sprzedaży dachówkę II gatunku?

----------


## basia228

Nie wiem skąd się biorą te bzdury na temat robena. Ja mimo wszystko położyłam monzę plus tobago i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Cena świetna, na paletach niemalże idealne, bez żadnych pajączków, przebarwień itp. Na dachu wyglądają super - wg mnie - ale może ja się nie znam  :wink:  Drugi raz położyłabym to samo.

----------


## lary13

Witam, Dachówki w 2 gatunku nie ma. Zdarzały sie Próby Dachówek(Próby Kolorystyczne) czy chociaż by Pierwsze Partie Plusa z Rozruchu Pieca Na Nowej Dachówczarni Za Psie Pieniądze ale na dzień dzisiejszy to Niestety Nie, Nawet Jakby Była, Nie Była By Na Nią Udzielana gwarancja tak Jak na 1 gatunek . Pozdrawiam,

----------


## lary13

> Ja mam Robena i nie narzekam. Moja dachówka to *Fleming - dachówka średzka falista brązowa angobowana*. Ładnie wygląda na dachu. Jedyny minus to brak barwienia w masie, to mało istotny szczegół.


Na Docinanie i wszelkie obicia dachówki podczas pracy można zastosować Zimną Angobę.

----------


## faffa2

> Witam, Jestem Pracownikiem w Robenie, Jakby Ktos Miał Pytania Odnośnie produkcji Dachówki Roben to Pytać Śmiało. Pozdrawiam.


Właśnie jestem na etapie szukania dachówki. W projekcie mam marsylkę, która podoba mi się, ale tylko trzy firmy ją produkują. Z tych trzech w bardzo przyzwoitej cenie jest tylko czeski Tondach. Niestety nie ma w ofercie ciemnego brązu. Podoba mi się też Fleming - jesienny liść  Robena, ale różni znajomi i nie tylko siedzący w budowlance twierdzą, że kiedyś były kłopoty z zamkami i dachówka nie zawsze dobrze się układała. Od sprzedawcy w firmie handlującej pokryciami dachowym (nawiasem pisząc usiłował wcisnąc mi Creatona, bo są jego składem)i dowiedziałem się, że ponoć we flemingu są teraz podwójne zamki. Chciałem zweyfikować tą informację, bo wydaje się, że Roben wygląda solidniej od Tondacha.

----------


## laspalmas

Ja mam średzką falistą i jestem z niej bardzo zadowolony, prosto ułożona, bez pajączków spękań i przebarwień. Wybrałem ponieważ wizualnie mi się podobał i była w bardzo korzystnej cenie. Co do zamków to raczej nie zwracam na to uwagi ponieważ dach mam deskowany i pokryty papą więc zamki są wystarczająco szczelne. Podejrzewam że całkowicie zabezpieczy przed nawiewaniem śniegu tylko karpiówka, ale to już zupełnie inna liga.
Mój sąsiad ma dachówkę z konkurencji i w masie sporo margla a na powierzchni pajączki (dołożyć musiałbym 2 kzł do jego dachówki i jeszcze bez angoby) więc wszystko zależy jak się trafi i przedewszystkim od umiejętności dekarzy.

----------


## lary13

> Napisał lary13
> 
> Witam, Jestem Pracownikiem w Robenie, Jakby Ktos Miał Pytania Odnośnie produkcji Dachówki Roben to Pytać Śmiało. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> Właśnie jestem na etapie szukania dachówki. W projekcie mam marsylkę, która podoba mi się, ale tylko trzy firmy ją produkują. Z tych trzech w bardzo przyzwoitej cenie jest tylko czeski Tondach. Niestety nie ma w ofercie ciemnego brązu. Podoba mi się też Fleming - jesienny liść  Robena, ale różni znajomi i nie tylko siedzący w budowlance twierdzą, że kiedyś były kłopoty z zamkami i dachówka nie zawsze dobrze się układała. Od sprzedawcy w firmie handlującej pokryciami dachowym (nawiasem pisząc usiłował wcisnąc mi Creatona, bo są jego składem)i dowiedziałem się, że ponoć we flemingu są teraz podwójne zamki. Chciałem zweyfikować tą informację, bo wydaje się, że Roben wygląda solidniej od Tondacha.



Witam. Dachówka Fleming inaczej Średzka Falista Ma Po Jednym Zamku na Boku i na Górnej Części Dachówki ( Tak Zwane Podwójne Żebra), Proszę Się Nie Sugerować Opiniami Kogoś Kto nie Ma Na Dachu Dachówki Roben, Co do Fachowców To Ilu Ich Jest Tyle Jest Opinii O Tej Dachówcę.Proszę Poszukać Zdjęć z realizacji Jesiennego Liscia i nie Przejmować Się Bo Jest To Dachówka Solidna i Ładnie się Prezentuję na Dachu.Moi Znajomi Mają Jesienny Liść i są Zadowoleni  :smile:  Wybór Zatem Należy do Pana  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sewerynslowi

ja również mam jesiennego liścia, jestem bardzo zadowolony. A i firma, która robiła mi dach, także nie narzekała na tą dachówkę

najlepsza dachówka za te pieniądze  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"lary13" z całym szacunkiem ale po jakiemu Ty piszesz?   :Roll:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lary13

> "lary13" z całym szacunkiem ale po jakiemu Ty piszesz?   . Pozdrawiam.


O co Chodzi ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Prawie każde słowo piszesz z dużej litery.  :Roll:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## janekbo

Sorry Larry, ale Roben powinien Cie szybko zidentyfikować i Wyperswadować pisania tych Bzdur. Mam robena Na dachu ale nie wierze, że w jego Produkcji brał udział ktoś taki Jak Ty.

----------


## lary13

co ci sie nie podoba ?

----------


## queene

> Od początku celowałem w Robena bo rzeczywiscie dachówka ta jest atrakcyjnie cenowo przynajmniej w tamtym roku była.
> Dach wygląda  bardzo ładnie (pluska czarno-brązowa 340m2), dekarze nie narzekali, jestem bardzo zadowolony.Cóż można chciec wiecej...
> Pozdrawiam.


widze że jestes z Rybnika, gdzie moge obejrzeć Twój dach ? chce ta sama dachówke,

----------


## merks

Witam!
Czy ktoś z forumowiczów może już ma położoną tą dachówkę na dachu? Właśnie zastanawiam się nad jej zakupem ale chciałbym zobaczyć jak całościowo wygląda. Jest to nowa oferta Robena i mało która hurtownia u mnie w okolicy to sprzedaje i nie ma jeszcze gotowych dachów w okolicy.

----------


## ewanz

Czyzby już nikt nie kupował Robena? W ubiegłym tygodniu bylismy na składzie i sprzedawca bardzo nam odradzał Robena, twierdząc, ze odskakuje z nich margiel i nawet pokazał wystawkę z taką uszkodzoną dachówką. Namawiał nas za to na Kreatona i sama nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Jest 2011r - może jakość Robena faktycznie się pogorszyła, ale o kreatonie czytałam na forum wiele niepochlebnych opinii - przede wszystkim, że są porysowane i to widać. Proszę o komentarze.

----------


## rosek

Robena z marglem tez widziałem na wystawce (plus antracyt)

----------


## RVF SERVIS

Witam,
Panowie jeżeli nigdy nie pracowaliście jako dekarze to nie dowiecie się jaki jest problem z Robenem. Jeżeli chcecie mieć dachówkę ceramiczna na dachu kupujcie coś innego niż roben, jeżeli nie stać was na prawdziwą ceramikę kupujcie Brass na 100 % wytrzyma dłużej niż roben.

----------


## winiu1

Strasznie nie lubię robić robenem, krzywy jak cholera.

----------


## 1916

Jestem dekarzem oto moja lista dachówek 1 Creaton  2 RuppCeramika  3 Bogen .............na końcu Roben    Proszę o   wasze propozycje ???  moze stworzymy listę która pomorze ludziom  :smile:

----------


## rosek

> Jestem dekarzem oto moja lista dachówek 1 Creaton  2 RuppCeramika  3 Bogen .............na końcu Roben    Proszę o   wasze propozycje ???  moze stworzymy listę która pomorze ludziom


należałoby podawać nie tylko producentów ale i konkretne modele bo w obrębie jednego producenta mogą być duuuże różnice

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie miałem problemów z żadną dachówką (w tym z Robenem) czasami tylko trochę więcej roboty. Wysoko oceniłbym Meyer-Holsen. Miałem z karpiówką tej firmy trochę problemów przy kryciu "wolich oczek" w związku z jej grubością ( w zasadzie z cienkością). W swojej karierze jeszcze nigdy nie spotkałem prostej dachówki ceramicznej i może w tym jest urok tego pokrycia. Jak nie usłyszę merytorycznych uwag dotyczących wad produktu to będę cytował stare porzekadło: "złej tanecznicy to i rąbek u spódnicy przeszkadza". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## geronimaus

witam wszystkich. tez stoje przed wyborem dachówki. moje typy to 1. nelskamp r10 2. creaton balans 3. tondach stodo 4. bogen innovo 10, wszystkie wyceny podobne, wiec cena nie bedzie juz stanowila kryterium, tylko jakosc. po rozmowach z ok. 10 dekarzami wypada ze te wszystkie dachówki są be. pierwszym kryterium przy wyborze byla cena, wszystkie sa z tej samej półki cenowej (daja rozne rabaty), drugim wygląd (stąd ten wybór), trzecim jest jakosc. moze ktos pomoze wybrac?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Co znaczy jakość? Mogą być różnice w składzie gliny, z której są te dachówki wyrabiane i to tyle. Skoro cena nie jest w tym wypadku miernikiem wybierz tę, która Ci się najbardziej podoba. Życzę rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## geronimaus

czy to oznacza ze te wszystkie dachówki sa tak samo szczelne, nie maja margla, sa z nowoczesnej maszyny i sa identyczne?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście wszystkie są tak samo szczelne czyli nieszczelne bo wszystkie w większym czy mniejszym stopniu umożliwiają przedostanie się śniegu. Producenci starają się wyeliminować margiel ale nie spotkałem się z dachówką, która by nie miała go w szczątkowej ilości. Oczywiście identyczne nie są bo to niemożliwe. Nie chodzi tu o maszynę tylko o formę, w której są wytłaczane. Te formy mają określoną żywotność i są regenerowane a w przypadku uszkodzenia naprawiane lub wymieniane. Dalej to już technologia wypalania i hartowania. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## castel

Czyli co?Jesli sa dobrzy fachowcy to dadza sobie rade z robenem i nie przeplacac?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Krótko mówiąc profesjonalista z żadną dachówką nie będzie miał problemu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## winiu1

Pisałem, że nie lubię robić robenem, ale nie pisałem że nie da jej się estetycznie położyć.

----------


## adam2007

Zastanawiam się skąd te głupie dywagacje na forum o tym czy Roben jest dobry czy nie ? To samo co niektórzy piszą o Robenie ja słyszałem o Rupp Ceramice , Creatonie i innych. Wg. mnie i przychylam się tu do opinii Pana Andrzeja i kilku innych szanownych dekarzy ,że jeśli jest dobry dekarz to nie będzie miał problemu z żadną dachówką. 

Ja wybierając swoją dachówkę kierowałem się jakością, estetyką, wyglądem dachu w połączeniu z bryłą domu i kolorem elewacji. Wybrałem tą na którą tutaj tak narzekają , a nie mam z nią najmniejszych problemów. Nie odbarwia ,się, nie zmienia koloru, wygląda pięknie. Miałem po tej zimie tylko jedną reklamację na kominek wentylacyjny ponieważ trochę popękał ale wymieniono mi go od ręki bez żadnych problemów. I powiem więcej ,że gdyby Rupp Ceramika miał taki kolor w swojej ofercie to wybrałbym Ruppa i na odwrót tylko ze względu na to ,że jest barwiony w masie i nie widać cięć,choć powiem szczerze ,że jak jadę ulicą i patrzę na swój dom to w ogóle tego nie widzę i nie zwracam uwagi. Ważną kwestią jest zaufane źródło zakupu dachówki.

Słyszałem natomiast od kilku zaufanych dekarzy ,że klasą samą w sobie w dachówkach jest Meyer-Holsen no ale to inny pułap cenowy.

Podsumowując widzę żenujący brak podparcia trafnymi argumentami teorii ,że "wszystko tylko nie Roben".

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## martinez44

Ja również mam Robena monza plus kasztanowego. Dachówka była OK. Już trzecią zimę leży. Jedyna wada to taka że jest brzydka. Glazura się świecie w lecie jak psu ... wiecie co. Koszmar. Nie pasuje to do niczego, ani do drewna ani do zieleni. Takich dachów jak mój w robenie w okolicy naliczyłem z 15. Inne glazurowane też straszą w okolicy ale robena jest najwięcej. A mogłem mieć taki dach: www.cottopossagno.pl np. w kolorze serenissima. TERAZ PRZECIEŻ NIE WYMIENIĘ DACHU, BO SZKODA !!!

----------


## markon2

Witam ja mam takze dachówke robena fleming czarna glazurowana przyjechała do mnie prosto z niemiec. Fachowca miałem naprawde dobrego i bardzo sobie chwalił jakosc wykonania własnie tej partii dachówki. Mnie sie bardzo podoba, pewnie nmie tylko mnie a i cena bardzo dobra.

----------


## lukep3

roben to jedna z najtańszych ceramik zależy jak się trafi - zawsze lepsza niż najlepsza blacha

----------


## rosek

> Witam ja mam takze dachówke robena fleming czarna glazurowana przyjechała do mnie prosto z niemiec. Fachowca miałem naprawde dobrego i bardzo sobie chwalił jakosc wykonania własnie tej partii dachówki. Mnie sie bardzo podoba, pewnie nmie tylko mnie a i cena bardzo dobra.


tylko że fleminga robią w Polsce :smile:

----------


## adam2007

> roben to jedna z najtańszych ceramik zależy jak się trafi - zawsze lepsza niż najlepsza blacha


Co za bzdura....

----------


## alic

a ja się zgadzam z lukep3..

----------


## Liwko

Mi po drugiej zimie kominek od wentylacji kanalizy się...  skruszył. Ot tak samoistnie.
Dostanę drugi, pytanie czy będzie to samo.

----------


## bodeek

z Robenem nie jest tak źle. Ma wady, np. w niektórych partiach w strukturze widać drobne spękania, albo pofalowania powierzchni, ale w gruncie rzeczy nie ma ceramiki idealnej. Takie rzeczy występują nawet w Creatonie, Mayer- Holsen, Youngmaier, w Koramicu glazurowanym raz mi glazura zeszła po roku i jakoś nie było akcji "Czy Firma X to też bubel."
 Myślę, że zaszkodził mu popyt w czasie bumu i w końcu jakość musiała ustąpić miejsce ilości. 
Uważam, że Roben przedstawia dobry stosunek ceny do jakości. Słychać same narzekania a 30% domów ma go na dachu.

a co do kominka to mógł mięć pęknięcie nie widoczne z zewnątrz i mróźi śnieg mógł dokończyć dzieło.

----------


## bodeek

A co do jej kładzenia to bardzo dobrze mi się ją układa, nie ma różnic w wymiarach czy jakiś nadlewkach produkcji.
Jedynie raz miałem problem z ułożeniem dachówki Pfleiderera bo nie trzymała wymiarów i miała w jednej palecie kilka odcieni, tzn. stary kolor linii produkcyjnej zmieszany z nowym ale przedstawiciel wymienił wszystko na nowe.

----------


## markon2

> tylko że fleminga robią w Polsce




Robia oczywiscie ale nie czarna chcac czarna glazure byłem zmuszony dłuzej czekac i jechała z niemiec bo u nas jej nie było wiem ze tak było napewno gdyz moja zona pracuje w tej hurtowni siedzac własnie na hurcie i ma z tym do czynienia i tego jestem pewien.

----------


## Liwko

> a co do kominka to mógł mięć pęknięcie nie widoczne z zewnątrz i mróźi śnieg mógł dokończyć dzieło.


He, he. Jak zadzwoniłem do firmy która robiła mi dach to powiedzieli że to normalne!?! Wiedzą o co chodzi i wymienią.

----------


## rosek

> a co do kominka to mógł mięć pęknięcie nie widoczne z zewnątrz i mróźi śnieg mógł dokończyć dzieło.


duża nasiąkliwość=brak mrozoodporności=kominek rozleciał się=dziadowski produkt

----------


## Liwko

> duża nasiąkliwość=brak mrozoodporności=kominek rozleciał się=dziadowski produkt


Niestety ale tak :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Akurat nasiąkliwość nie musi mieć wiele wspólnego z mrozoodpornością. Pisanie o jakimś produkcie "dziadowski" nie znając przyczyny zaistniałej wady jest nie etyczne i źle świadczy nie o produkcie ale o autorze tekstu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

> Akurat nasiąkliwość nie musi mieć wiele wspólnego z mrozoodpornością. Pisanie o jakimś produkcie "dziadowski" nie znając przyczyny zaistniałej wady jest nie etyczne i źle świadczy nie o produkcie ale o autorze tekstu. Pozdrawiam.


chyba pół Polski wie że kominki robena rozlatują się, to niewystarcza żeby nazwać je dziadowskimi? a jaka jest przyczyna to już napisałem i niewidzę w tym nic co by mogło źle o mnie świadczyć.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To ja jestem w tej drugiej połowie i w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie widzę. Jak z tego widać nie rozumiesz co to jest etyka i takt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

> To ja jestem w tej drugiej połowie i w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie widzę. Jak z tego widać nie rozumiesz co to jest etyka i takt. Pozdrawiam.


wytłumacz mi i oświeć mnie, prostego człowieka abym w przyszłości nie popełniał błędu nietaktu bo nadal niewiem dlaczego niemożna nazwać słabego produktu po imieniu?

----------


## Liwko

Jeżeli coś się samoistnie rozpada po dwóch latach to jest to badziewie i tak to trzeba po imieniu nazwać.  Jak ktoś ma to delikatniej powiedzieć?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czy sugerujesz, że każdy się rozpada?! Jak można delikatniej określić, że piszesz głupoty. Gdybyś pod tymi rewelacjami  czytelnie się podpisał to byś się zastanowił na doborem słów. W przypadku gdy zdarzy się wadliwy produkt tak renomowana firma wymienia go na własny koszt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...dlaczego niemożna nazwać słabego produktu po imieniu?


Co rozumiesz przez określenie "słaby produkt"? 




> ...oświeć mnie, prostego człowieka abym w przyszłości nie popełniał błędu nietaktu bo nadal niewiem dlaczego niemożna...


Odsyłam Cię do słownika ortograficznego gdyż popełniłeś dwa błędy pisząc "niewiem" i "niemożna" a powinno być "nie wiem" i "nie można". Powinienem zatem napisać, że to "dziadowski tekst", lub że piszesz "po dziadowsku" a jednak tak nie napisałem, a też jestem prostym człowiekiem. Życzę więcej rozwagi w ocenach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

> W przypadku gdy zdarzy się wadliwy produkt tak renomowana firma wymienia go na własny koszt. Pozdrawiam.


Ta, firma wymieni na nowy, ale czy zapłaci "dachołazą" za jego wymianę??? Nie, to już mój problem, a ten problem kosztuje. Kosztuje nerwy, czas i pieniądze. Tak renomowana firma nie powinna dopuścić takiego produktu do sprzedaży i tyle. Skoro sprzedawcy twierdzą że to jest nagminne, no to wybacz, ale to źle świadczy o firmie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Uznając wadę firma pokrywa wszelkie koszty łącznie z wymianą. Są wady ukryte, których nie sposób wykryć w procesie produkcyjnym. Stwierdzenie "sprzedawcy twierdzą, że to jest nagminne" to slogan nie poparty faktami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

> Uznając wadę firma pokrywa wszelkie koszty łącznie z wymianą. Są wady ukryte, których nie sposób wykryć w procesie produkcyjnym. Stwierdzenie "sprzedawcy twierdzą, że to jest nagminne" to slogan nie poparty faktami. Pozdrawiam.


Nie poparty faktami??? Jak mam ci to udowodnić skoro sam tych kominków nie sprzedaję tylko cytuję to co słyszałem od sprzedawcy? Gdy zadzwoniłem w tej sprawie do sprzedawcy, nic a nic ni był zdziwiony tylko od razu wiedział o co chodzi. 
Moim zdaniem dachówka jest ok, kominki do niej do d...
Nie rozumiem dlaczego bronisz firmy, która ewidentnie wypuściła bubla? Masz w tym jakiś interes?

----------


## bodeek

Jeszce nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się wymieniać na dachu kominka pękniętego w ceramice, każdą sztukę należy przed montażem sprawdzić, wystarczy puknąć i jak jest "tępy" dźwięk to mamy gdzieś pęknięcie,  a plastikowy to i owszem nie raz zsuwający się śnieg urwał i połamał.

----------


## Liwko

Ja tylko mam nadzieję że sytuacja się nie powtórzy np. gdy wygaśnie gwarancja.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... cytuję to co słyszałem od sprzedawcy? 
> ... Masz w tym jakiś interes?


Wcześniej pisałeś: "sprzedawcy twierdzą" czyli kilku, teraz piszesz: "słyszałem od sprzedawcy" czyli od jednego i już nie twierdzi. Mam taki interes aby anonimowo bezpodstawnie nie krytykować producenta lub jego wyrobów. Mogę zrozumieć Twoje rozgoryczenie bo akurat trafił Ci się wadliwy produkt. Życzę aby nowy kominek służył Ci przez wiele lat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

dzisiaj byłem w hurtowni i stał pięknie rozsypany kominek robena z reklamacji po zimie. ale to że to napisałem to pewnie jest nietaktem z mojej strony. sprzedawca na moje pytanie o ten kominek tylko się usmiechnoł i powiedział że wymieniają bez problemu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...stał pięknie rozsypany kominek robena ...


No widzisz a jednak potrafisz dobrać słowa aby opisać wadliwy produkt. Zważ tylko, że rozsypany a jednak stał i tylko jeden! Z Twojej wypowiedzi mogę wnioskować, że owa hurtownia nie handluje produktami Robena.
To, że nie używasz dużych liter, znaków interpunkcyjnych i nadal piszesz z błędami ("usmiechnoł") to już Twoja sprawa i świadczy o Tobie. Nietaktem jest jednak pisanie nazwy własnej w tym wypadku producenta z małej litery. Zajrzyj czasem do słownika ortograficznego do czego Cię gorąco zachęcam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

> No widzisz a jednak potrafisz dobrać słowa aby opisać wadliwy produkt. Zważ tylko, że rozsypany a jednak stał i tylko jeden! Z Twojej wypowiedzi mogę wnioskować, że owa hurtownia nie handluje produktami Robena.


no tak stał, a raczej stała jego połowa bo góra odpadła :Lol: 

a co do literówek i ortografii to zawsze miło się do tego doczepić jak niewie się co powiedzieć w temacie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak widać z Twojej wypowiedzi nie wiele rozumiesz z tego co piszę lub nie potrafisz rozumnie czytać. 
To jak piszesz dobitnie świadczy jaki masz szacunek dla ojczystego języka. Nie wiem tylko czy rozumiesz co znaczy słowo "szacunek"?
 A wracając do meritum to on się zdecyduj czy kominek się rozsypał, czy góra odpadła? Skoro góra odpadła to mógł być uszkodzony przez zsuwający się z połaci śnieg. Takie uszkodzenia są typowe dla kominków wentylacyjnych usytuowanych w pobliżu okapu lub kosza. Tak usytuowany kominek powinien być zabezpieczony np. płotkiem śniegowym. Inną przyczyną takiej wady mógł być wadliwy montaż i zsuwający się z połaci śnieg wyrwał kominek, który został uszkodzony w wyniku upadku z dachu. Jak z tego widać nie musi to być wina producenta. Warto się czasem zastanowić zanim się jakieś dyrdymały napisze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

Człowieku, o co ci chodzi??? Te kominki są do dupy i tyle w temacie. Przestań pisać farmazony o jakimś dobieraniu słów, by broń Boże kogoś nie urazić. Są do dupy i tyle. Mój kominek nie był pęknięty, rozsypał się w kilku miejscach. Znajdę aparat to zrobię zdjęcie byś więcej głupot nie wypisywał. 
I nie bądź taki ą ę.

----------


## Liwko

Proszę



Jeszcze jakieś pytania???

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście mam jedno pytanie: a w domu wszyscy zdrowi zdrowi? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

> Oczywiście mam jedno pytanie: a w domu wszyscy zdrowi zdrowi? Pozdrawiam.


A co mi najlepszy doradco zalecisz? Jakieś prochy co bym tego kominka nie widział? Ty człowieku masz jakiegoś fioła na punkcie Robena. Jeszcze raz powtórzę, dachówka jest ok, kominki do dupy. Takie jest moje zdanie i mam w nosie co o nim sądzisz. Mam tylko nadzieję że przyszli inwestorzy nie będą zdziwieni tak jak ja.
Bardzo serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zaleciłbym Ci relanium i trochę więcej kultury. Trafił Ci się wadliwy kominek i tyle. Rozumiem Twoje rozgoryczenie nie mogę jednak zrozumieć Twojego chamstwa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

Jakiego chamstwa??? Jak mam napisać? Dachówka dobra tylko kominek mógł by być lepszy? Człowieku, ja mam na dachu Robena z badziewiem typu kominek. Przenigdy go nikomu nie polecę bo to badziewie jakich mało. Roben robi badziewiaste kominki i cała Polska już prawie o tym wie a ty ich bronisz? Jak zaczną produkować dobry wyrób który przetrwa więcej niż dwa lata to obiecuję ci że o tym poinformuję panie ąę.

----------


## rosek

Andrzeju po tym zdjęciu powinieneś poprostu już nic nie pisać bo się tylko ośmieszasz. zdjęcie nie kłamie.

----------


## f.5

:smile:  panoooowie naprawdę nie przystoi.
Niechaj bedzie ze moj dach jest najgorszy.
Jestem w stanie wziąsc to na klatkę.

Chciałem go zmienic , wymienic dachowkę i to pewnie za jakis czas zrobię lecz na tą chwilę popryskalismy go troszkę wodą
czyli uskuteczniliśmy wczesny Śmingus -Dyngus.


Pozdrawiam.
Pan Andrzej jak zwykle pełna kultura .  :smile:

----------


## mysiul

Jak to jest z gwarancją na dachówke od Robena jeśli wykonawca wystawia mi fakturę za wykonanie dachu z vatem 8%?

----------


## robertsz

Wykonawca wystawia gwarancję, On sprzedał Ci usługę z materiałem, stąd 8% VAT.
Gwarancja wykonawcy nie może (nie powinna) w żaden sposób ograniczać gwarancji wystawionej przez wytwórcę.

----------


## mysiul

Wykonawca udzieli mi 30 lat gwarancji ?  :smile:

----------


## robertsz

Udzielić udzieli, tylko kto zagwarantuje że za 2-3 lata go znajdziesz  :wink: 

Albo wykonawca ma autoryzację producenta, albo zapomnij o tak długiej gwarancji.
Rozwiązaniem jest zakup materiału na siebie i odzyskanie VAT. Masz wtedy dowód zakupu.

Z lektury innych wątków dowiesz się, że problemy z dachami to głównie błędy montażowe, a nie wady materiałowe.
A na błędy montażowe nic nie pomoże gwarancja Robena. Dotyczy to wszystkich branż budowlanych nie tylko dekarzy.

----------


## qnik111

Czy gwarancją jest tylko faktura ?  Pytam bo kupiłem dachówki Robena i żadnej karty gwarancyjnej nie dostałem

----------


## bodeek

A czym myłeś dach? samą wodą czy dodałeś jakiegoś płynu?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzeju po tym zdjęciu powinieneś poprostu już nic nie pisać bo się tylko ośmieszasz.


Jak widać nic nie zrozumiałeś z tego co napisałem. Pomyśl raczej o sobie wypisując dyrdymały i do tego z błędami ortograficznymi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## f.5

> A czym myłeś dach? samą wodą czy dodałeś jakiegoś płynu?


myli wodą z domieszka jakiegos popularnego płynu do mycia podłog

----------


## agap771

Witam wszystkich, proszę o komentarze osoby które położyły na dach swojego domu dachówkę firmy Roben w kolorze Trentino. Chodzi mi dokładnie o stolarkę okienną a dokładnie jaki kolor okien wybraliście tej dachówki i jaki kolor elewacji.

----------


## malux20

najlepsze  jest to że nam bardzo się spodobał roben monza glazura.
jeśli chodzi o powlokę to może was rozbawię ale nam się bardziej podoba od nelskampa , bogena itp.
nie chcę deskować dachu rozumiem że nie wolno mi oszczędzać na membranie[czy klober extreme załatwi wszelkie  nieszczelności dachu?]
dach 35 stop. żadnych koszy , okien , jeden dach.
no przy robenie boję się że ma jeden zamek  [szczelność?]
cena jest ok.
tylko boję się o przeciekanie

----------


## photos

Nie bój nic...Pan Andrzej to spec jakich mało i zaraz Ci wszystko ładnie wytłumaczy  :smile:  Po Robena i Braasa do niego jak w dym.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"photos" duże dzięki za mile słowa. Tylko jedno małe wyjaśnienie po materiały pokryciowe nie do mnie bo ja nimi nie handluję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...tylko boję się o przeciekanie


Przeciekanie to problem w nie materiałach tylko w wykonaniu. Twój dekarz powinie Ci udzielić stosownej gwarancji. Żadna dachówka ceramiczna czy cementowa nie daje gwarancji szczelności i właśnie po to jest krycie wstępne żeby taką szczelność uzyskać. Na jakie krycie wstępne się zdecydujesz to już Twoja sprawa. Życzę rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## malux20

Panowie dziękuję

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. My się chyba zdecydujemy na Robena Monza Pluz czarna 9,8 szt na m2, zastanawialiśmy sie nad mniejszymi 12,6 szt na m2, ale chyba będzie ta większa. Słyszeliśmy, iż Roben często pęka, robią się pajączki na dachówce. Przeczytaliśmy wiele opinii na temat tej dachówki.  Mamy mały problem czy ją brać, bardzo podoba się mojej żonie kształt jak i kolor. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## malux20

wiesz ja oglądałem dachy z robena -nie miałem zarzutów.
sam nie wiem co myśleć

----------


## malux20

ten roben musi być całkiem dobry skoro nikt nie odpisał o wadach

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Albo nikt go nie ma skoro nic nie pisze :wink:

----------


## malux20

no dobra prowokuje do odpowiedzi-może ona faktycznie ona jest dobra?

----------


## ewa&mariusz

No oby, ja tak bym chciał bo już prawie sie zdecydowaliśmy na Robena Monza Plus czarną. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## malux20

roben robi dużo dachówek a raben jeszcze więcej-skoro tyle ich aut jeżdzi


a jej mniejsza waga   to zaleta czy minus?

mi za 240 m2 35 stop. koperta wycenili monze tobago 10850 [w tej kwocie 23 vatu]
za część ceramiczną

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Mi natmiast wycenili najtaniej Monza Plus czarna za szt. 3,36 brutto no i dodatki. Jutro chyba zamówię. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Mało kto się wypowiada, to w takim razie napiszcie co macie na swoich dachach lub co będziecie mieli  i dlaczego właśnie TĄ dachówkę. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Zamówiona Monza Plus czarna glazurowana. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## malux20

dwie rozmowy z dekarzami dziś- jeden dekarz tylko nie roben
drugi twierdzi że owszem są trochę krzywe-jego zdaniem to nie problem  twierdzi że inne nie są takie idealne

----------


## malux20

wykonawca z którym rozmawiałem  twierdzi że z monzą plus jest mniej problemów jeśli chodzi o robena

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Też słyszałem takie opinie, ostatnio zasłyszałem opinie, że dachówki Robena są dobre i dobrze się je kladzie, a jak będzie zobaczymy jak już będę je miał i kładł na swój dach. Ilu "fachowców" tyle opinii.  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mgr_aggusia

> Witam. Też słyszałem takie opinie, ostatnio zasłyszałem opinie, że dachówki Robena są dobre i dobrze się je kladzie, a jak będzie zobaczymy jak już będę je miał i kładł na swój dach. Ilu "fachowców" tyle opinii.  
> Pozdrawiam


Ja muszę wybrać pomiędzy roben kasztan angobowany a Koramic L15 czerwień też angobowana, w cenie różnica na całym dachu jakieś 400 zł na korzyść robena ale ekipa mówi żeby Koramic bo cała okolica to ma jak już położą to się odezwę.

----------


## mgr_aggusia

Witam to wybrałam Koramic L15 czerwień angobowaną już zamówiona. pozdrawiam

----------


## tubapl

Witam !

Jak w temacie, przed ostatecznym wyborem i zakupem dachówki chciałbym sobie zobaczyć na żywo i w świetle dziennym dachówkę ceramiczną antracytową. Będę zobowiązany  :roll eyes: 
Najlepiej w gliwicach lub okolicach, ale mogę dojechac  :wiggle: 

Pozdrawiam!
Mirek

----------


## yamatokai

Ja mam antracyt Robena, Monza Plus. Dach jest w dzienniku. Domek stoi kawałek od Gliwic ale do przeżycia. Mogę podac adres na priv.

----------


## wolanin

:wave:

----------


## Liwko

> 


Nie ma się z czego cieszyć :big grin:

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

Osobiście także planuję położenie dachówki ceramicznej Roben Monzaplus antracyt angoba, w projekcie mam dach dwuspadowy. Widziałem tę dachówke na dachu kopertowym, położona jesienią ubiegłego roku w kolorze brąz/czerń. Bardzo ładnie się prezentuje.

----------


## Marza

Witam
Podzielę się z Wami opinią na temat Robena. Dach właśnie został ukończony, zapytałam dekarza co sądzi o dachówce Piemont, po zakończonej pracy. Dekarz z wieloletnim doświadczeniem i z bardzo dobrą opinią w okolicy nie narzekał. Powiedział,iż jest to najlepszy model Robena (Piemont układał 1 raz). Nie wiem czy to kwestia "nowości", czy może faktycznie każda partia będzie taka super. 
Sama miałam dylemat wybierając dachówkę ,czytając opinie na niektóre z nich. Przeglądając jednak fora zdecydowałam, że Roben powinien  być ok, bo do każdej dachówki można się przyczepić, a odsetek niezadowolonych w stosunku do osób które wybrały daną dachówkę jest porównywany.

----------


## sueno

Pytanie, czy ma ktoś w Poznaniu, lub najbliższej okolicy na dachu dachówkę ROBEN FLeming lub PIEMONT KASZTAN (angobowana).

Chciałabym zobaczyć jak się prezentuje na dachu. Jeśli tak proszę o kontakt na priva.

----------


## sueno

Pytanie, czy ma ktoś w Poznaniu, lub najbliższej okolicy na dachu dachówkę ROBEN PIEMONT KASZTAN (angobowana).

Chciałabym zobaczyć jak się prezentuje na dachu. Jeśli ktoś ma proszę o kontakt na priva.

----------


## yavol

a może nie na priva tylko ogólnie niech się ujawni  :smile:  sam bym chętnie zobaczył bo akurat przebywam w poznaniu  :smile:

----------


## Malwina03

dobrze się przypatrzcie, gdyż rubin kasztan ruppceramiki jest łaciaty, o czym się nigdzie nie wspomina

----------


## aksamitka

a moze ktos ma piemont antracyt?

----------


## sueno

Czy ktoś ma wyżej wymienioną dachówkę i jest z Poznania lub okolic? Roben Fleming Kasztan Angoba.
Chciałabym ją zobaczyć jak się prezentuje na dachu.
Proszę o pilny kontakt.

----------


## neo_83

witam poszukuje obecnie dachowki  na dom bardzo spodobała mi sie dachowka robena (wizualnie jak i cenowo) ale po odwiedzinach w jednym z duzych składów pokryc dachowych zauwazyłem na dachówce robena glazurowanej spekania na całej powierzchni dachowek
(taka pajeczyna) co ciekawe na  jasnych odcieniach  dachowek nic takiego nie znalazłem ani na innych dachowkach pozostałych firm jestem ciekawy jak sie ma do tego gwarancja !!!!!!!!!!!????? :sad:  a juz byłem przekonany na robena w 99%

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

U żadnego producenta gwarancja nie dotyczy tej tzw. "pajęczynki" gdyż jest zjawisko normalne. Kup dachówkę angobowaną a nie będzie takiego zjawiska. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wiros

Położyliśmy Piemont Antracyt tej jesieni, uważam że bardzo ładnie wygląda, duże dachówki, za całość nie drogo wychodziło a dach wygląda efektownie

----------


## KEPUĆ

Jeśli chodzi o fleminga kasztan to bardzo ładnie prezentuje się na moim dachu dwuspadowym. 1mkw- 12,9 dachówki kg nie pamiętam

----------


## martinez44

> a moze ktos ma piemont antracyt?


Dlaczego ROBEN nazywa swoje dachówki  jakby były włoskie? PIEMONT, MONZA .... To jakaś bzdura !!! Tam nikt nie używa takich dachówek. To w ogóle nie są dachówki w stylu włoskim. Ostatnio na Budmie pokazałem te ROBENOWSKIE włoszczyzny znajomemu włochowi ... śmiał się z politowaniem ....

----------


## aksamitka

mnie obojetne  jak sie nazywa.....

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Dlaczego vw nazywa swoje produkty jakby miały moc tornado  :smile:

----------


## stanley79

Witam
Roben Piemont - czarno brązowy, lekko zabrudzony. Prezentuje się ok. Oczywiście wszystko zależy od wykonawcy - u nas się nie popisali:

----------


## stanley79

Witam
Roben Piemont. Wg mnie i wykonawcy nie taka zła. Jest miękka i dobrze się ją obrabia ale to nie moje zmartwienie. cała reszta zależy od wykonawcy. Ważniejsze wg mnie to skupić się na doborze koloru i wzoru który jalepiej pasuje do projektu...

----------


## minipudzianek

Ładna chałupka, w tym świetle dach faktycznie efektownie wygląda  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

Bo to jest ogólnie ładna dachówka :smile:

----------


## mycha.:)

> U żadnego producenta gwarancja nie dotyczy tej tzw. "pajęczynki" gdyż jest zjawisko normalne. Kup dachówkę angobowaną a nie będzie takiego zjawiska. Pozdrawiam.


Nie zauważyłam żeby każdy kto ma tę dachówkę to ma pajęczynki. My mamy rubena czarno-brązową i mamy na większości dachówek tę nieszczęsną pajęczynkę. Nasz sąsiad ma tę samą dachówkę i miał na kilku i się uparł i mu wymienili.
Pocieszające to jest to, że tego nie widać  :smile:

----------


## jocer

Witam, 
czy ktoś w okolicy Poznania ma dachówkę MONZAplus - dachówka średzka falista plus   trentino angobowana ??
chetnie obejrzę dach lub prosze o fotki jak to wygląda w realu.
czy jest ciemniejsza niz jedna czy na dachu wchodzi troszke w brąz?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rosek

ja bym sie nie przejmował tym i żył spokojnie...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie bardzo rozumiem jaki jest problem kiedy wszystko jest jest OK. Można zrobić zdjęcie pod mikroskopem warto jednak zapoznać się z normą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stanley79

> Nie bardzo rozumiem jaki jest problem kiedy wszystko jest jest OK. Można zrobić zdjęcie pod mikroskopem warto jednak zapoznać się z normą. Pozdrawiam.


Zapoznałem sie z ową normą (porażająca) a w reklamacji zaznaczyłem, że dachówka jest szczelna, nie jest krzywa i spełnia normy (polskie) ale estetycznych żadnych. nikt nie chciałby mieć na swoim dachu takich "różności".
Dla takiego koncernu jak Roben to kiepska reklama.... (zresztą problemy pojawiają się z dachówkami każdej z firm i w każdym przedziale cenowym)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Widzisz rzecz w tym, że to nie są żadne problemy. Po prostu taka jest uroda dachówki wykonanej z wypalonej gliny. Już kilkakrotnie pisałem, że na wystawkach w hurtowniach jest eksponowana wyselekcjonowana dachówka. Masz dobrze wykonany dach z niezłego produktu. Będzie Ci służył wiele lat. Do wszystkiego należy podchodzić z dystansem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bartekkolo

Podbiję nieco wątek. Czy są jakieś nowe opinie co do dachówki Roben Piemont? Czy ktoś ostatnio kładł tą dachówkę i może się podzielić opiniami czy rzeczywiście krzywa, nie przylega szczelnie itp? Po przeczytaniu wątków trochę obawiam się rzeczywiście o ich szczelność, ale z drugiej strony zastanawiam się czy te 30 % ludzi które wybiera dachówkę Robena ma przeciekające dachy  :smile:  ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Żadna dachówka nie jest szczelna! Gdyby było inaczej krycie wstępne byłoby zbyteczne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adamwi

To i ja dorzuce 5 groszy i zapytam Co lepsze.. Koramic czy Roben.
 Czały czas waham sie z dachówką między Koramci l15 a Roben Piemot. 
Roben w moim przypadku wychodzi jakies 4 tys taniej na całym dachu -nibt nie dużó ale będzie na komin!

Przy okazji czy ktoś w Krakowie lub w daleszej okolicy ma położone Koramic L15 brąż (angoba) albo Roben Piemot brąz *angoba - bądz Piemot Tobaga glazurowana?? Chętnie podjechał bym żeby zobaczyć jak to wygląda na większym dachhu niż pare dachówek koło siebie na skłądzie

----------


## stanley79

No to zapraszam, jak śnieg zjedzie z dachówek...

----------


## daann

Witam. Po dość długiej analizie wstępnie jestem za dachówkami Roben Monza Plus lub Roben Piemont - obie dachówki w kolorze czarno-brązowej tobago glazura. Który z wymienionych modeli jest Waszym zdaniem lepszy w sensie technicznym. Jeśli chodzi o wygląd to w sumie dla mnie bez znaczenia. Dziękuję za sugestie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

jedno i to samo, wybierz która tańsza.

----------


## stanley79

A monze jeszcze produkują? Jeśli nie to będzie problem z ew dokupieniem

----------


## kater-acme

Czy ktoś z wątkowiczów ma może u siebie Robena w wersji tobago (brązowo-czarna / ciemno brązowa) w glazurze? Wychodzi cenowo fajnie, kształt ma OK, kolorek również by mi pasował. Jak ona się ma do dachówek już obecnych na rynku dłużej, np. Bornholm albo Monza plus? Te 3 modele w sumie patrzą podobnie, ale czy jest coś co je jakoś tam różni, np. technicznie? Rozumiem, że te modele są produkowane w Polsce i temu właśnie zawdzięczają swoją, jakby nie patrzeć, lepszą cenę. Porównanie do innych holenderek w glazurze daje taki właśnie a nie inny wynik cenowy, co tu dużo mówić.

----------


## Pulse

Jak dobrze poszukasz to dostaniesz Nelskampa w takiej samej cenie co Robena. Sam jestem na etapie wycen i tak właśnie wychodzi, tyle że ja chcę brązową angobę.
Piemont jest na rynku stosunkowo krótko, wiec trudno o opinie jak sie spisuje w dłuższym okresie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A co się ma spisywać skoro jest z tej samej gliny co inne wyroby. Natomiast jego forma pozwala na duże przesunięcia w pionie i w poziomie stąd pozwala idealnie pokryć dach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kater-acme

*Pulse*, za Twoją radę poczytałem nieco o Nelskampie i taka F7 b fajnie się prezentuje, faktycznie. No mi osobiście duże dachówki się podobają i na mój dach taka zapewne ładnie przypasi. Prosty, spory dach, duża połać, zero wypierduszy. I również jak Ty chciałbym coś w brązie, ciemnym brązie najlepiej. Ale jednocześnie zależy mi na tym, by dachówka trochę chociaż się świeciła, jak przy glazurze. *Wg zapewnień sprzedawcy Nelskampa, one mają jakąś lepsiejszą angobę i tak powłoka zapewnia trochę błysku. Czy ktoś może to potwierdzić / obalić?*
W sobotę jadę w 3-4 miejsca popaczeć na dachówki, pomacać itd. ale po pierwsze chyba tylko w 1 miejscu będą mieli Nelskampa, po drugie jeśli już to zapewne kilka sztuk tylko, i to na półce, a po trzecie to jestem mało cierpliwy i do soboty nie zdzierżę  :big tongue: 

O Piemoncie dziś od jednego sprzedawcy usłyszałem, że jest gorszy niż Monza Plus, ponieważ jest delikatniejszy, nie trzyma tak wymiarów i kształtu i ogólnie nie jest sprawdzony. A Monza owszem. Mi tam Monza w ciemnej czekoladzie z polewą  :wink:  się b podoba w sumie, a cena też niezła. No ale wszedł w to wszystko Nelskmap i jeszcze bardziej namotał...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Angoba zwykła jest matowa natomiast angoba szlachetna jest błyszcząca u każdego producenta. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kater-acme

Na 95% kupię Roben Monza Plus tobago glazurowana. Wbrew temu co można przeczytać na www Robena, i ewentualnie usłyszeć od sprzedawcy (któremu się wcześniej powiedziało, że szuka się ciemnego brązu), Monza Plus tobago NIE jest (przynajmniej w moich oczach i w tych warunkach, w jakich ją oglądałęm) brązowo-czarna, ale praktycznie czarna. Dachówkę widziałem w 3 składach, na dworze i w pomieszczeniu, no i przede wszystkim na kilku dachach (dostałem adresy). Jeśli jest tam brąz to naprawdę w śladowych ilościach. Glazurowanie robi swoje, właśnie takie "coś" chcielibyśmy mieć na dachu. Dach niemały, 2-spadowy, prościutki, więc i duża (10 szt/m2) dachówka ładnie się komponuje. No i cena. To właściwie ona, szczerze mówiąc, zadecydowała. Wcale się nie dziwię popularności Robena. 

Piemont również b ładnie wygląda, cenowo to samo. Co ciekawe, Piemont w wersji tobago jest faktycznie brązowo-czarny, a nie sam czarny. W glazurce też fajnie wygląda. I te 5% niezdecydowania to właśnie ten Piemont  :wink:  Sprzedawcy jednak bardziej polecają Monzę, twierdząc że po to po prostu lepszy, bardziej dopracowany i sprawdzony produkt. Oczywiście nikt nie mówi, że Piemont jest złyt, ale że Monza lepsza. Być może mają lepszą przebitkę na Monzie, a być może faktycznie Piemont jeszcze nie zasłużył na takie pochwały.

B ładnie też Creaton Harmonica w ciemnym brązie i glazurze patrzy. Ale jest znaaacznie droższy  :sad: 

I tym sposobme pewnie wykonałem trasę dużej części inwestorów - zaczyna się od Creatona reńskiego albo płaskiego, potem szukamy tańszej reńskiej, potem pojawia się Tondach, potem Roben, na chwilę wskakuje Nelskamp albo Bogener, a i tak kończy się na Robenie  :yes:

----------


## Pulse

A ja koncze na nelskampie, cena 10% nizsza jakosc wydaje sie wyzsza  :big grin:

----------


## malinusia66

Witam.Czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma Robena Piemont kolor titan glazurowana?? Będę wdzięczna za zdjęcia umieszczone :smile:

----------


## PrzemekMarcin

Pierwszy raz w życiu założyłem konto na forum żeby móc się wypowiedzieć, a właściwie przestrzec wszystkich przed pseudoproduktem Roben.
Dachówka Piemont (średzka falista), kolor miedziany.
Zaczęło się od tego, że ten kto nazwał ten kolor prawdopodobnie w życiu nie widział (albo widziała) miedzi. Ale ktoś powie OK - miał prawo nazwać jak chce. Tyle tylko, że przykładając zdjęcie z katalogu do dachówek w realu spotkała mnie duża niespodzianka. OK, może powinienem był sprawdzić to gdzieś w realu (myśląc w ten sposób, w życiu nie powinno się kupić nic w internecie ani jechać za granicę, bo a nuż zamiast żółwi żyją tam smoki. 
Ale kolor i w ogóle estetyka dachówki prawie w ogóle mnie nie interesują, więc do rzeczy:
Postępując zgodnie z instrukcją wykonania łaty kalenicowej i osadzenia gąsiorów, straciłem trzy dni na ponowne rozłożenie łat - osoba, która ją wykonywała nigdy nie miała tego w ręku i nie sprawdzała - tego się tak nie da zrobić jak rysują i opisują we wszystkich instrukcjach technicznych i katalogach.

No i na koniec dramat, który trwa od kilku tygodni - o ile dachówka podstawowa jest jako taka, to straciliśmy kilka pięknych dni na przekładaniu, testowaniu różnych kombinacji i w żaden sposób nie da się ułożyć skrajnych dachówek - ani lewych, ani prawych. Finałem jest zniszczona od wielokrotnego przekładania dachówek membrana dachowa, zmarnowane dni naszej pracy, i kilkaset złotych na opnie dekarzy, z których jeden ujął, może mało poetycko, acz trafnie to, do czego doszliśmy przed ekspertyzą (a w co trudno nam było uwierzyć) w słowach "z gówna bicza pan nie ukręci".

W tej chwili, już na pierwszy rzut oka widzę, która dachówka ma szansę leżeć w miarę prosto na dachu. Pojechałem do składu wymienić większość tego badziewia, które NIGDY NIE POWINNO OPUŚCIĆ FABRYKI (skoro ja po kilku dniach przy świeczce widzę, że dachówka jest krzywa i nie ma szans na jej ułożenie, to na pewno wie o tym robotnik i ewentualnie kontrola jakości) ale niestety w partii, która czekała na innego klienta były jeszcze bardziej krzywe. Żal pomyśleć, że ktoś inny będzie przechodził to samo albo pokłóci się z dekarzami albo coś podobnego.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Taki jest efekt kupowania w ciemno choć to tylko opis. Dokonując tak poważnej inwestycji jak krycie dachu warto przed zakupem zamiast oglądania katalogów  obejrzeć przynajmniej jeden dach pokryty wybranym produktem. Może warto wrzucić parę zdjęć? Żaden szanujący się dekarz nie zacznie łacenia dachu nie mając dachówki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bracki88

Widze, że z Robenem dalej to samo co 5 lat temu  :sad:  PrzemekMarcin, wrzuć jakieś zdjęcia...

----------


## hokejgk1

Mam do Was pytanie (do tych co już maja ROBEN-a) czy to jest be różnicy jak zacznę kalenice na lukarnie czy :
- http://www.roben.pl/upload_module/ka...dachowe/16.jpg
- http://www.roben.pl/upload_module/ka...dachowe/23.jpg

Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie ???  Ja już zakupiłem te pierwsze denko (bo roben nazwał je początkowym) , ale teraz tam myśle czy te denko drugie (nazwane u robena końcowym) nie było by bardziej estetyczne i lepsze ???

Może to bez znaczenia ???

----------


## hokejgk1

Ale **** ze mnie  :big grin:   inaczej nie da się zamontować klamer od gąsiora http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnaofWugDUU  bo przykręcana jest pod następnym gasiorem jak bym zaczoł od drugiego gąsiora to było by bardzo utrudnione dojscie (nie możliwe) przykręcenie klamry do gąsiora  :big grin:

----------


## Ostap

A zdjęć dalej brak.

----------


## hokejgk1

Ja postawiłem na roben-a zresztą już go mam na budowie (mi się dachówka poprostu podoba) wiem że kiepskie zamki itd. ale oglałem kilka dachów i nie zauważyłem żeby było cos krzywego. A ceny innych firm rosły prawie 10 000 pln do góry i to nie przez cenę dachówki bo ta wychodziła może max 3tys wiecej ale przez dodadki na 4 dodatkach takich jak dachówka went 12x i kominek went 1x (do pionu kanal), trójnik gasiora 3x, cena wychodziła 3500 WIECEIJ !!!
Roben trójnik coś koło 150 a inne firmy to 550 SZOK !
Kominek zresztą podobnie ..

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Ale **** ze mnie


No nie taka wielka :big grin: . Oczywiście da się bez problemu trzeba tylko dokładnie rozmierzyć kalenicę lub rozłożyć gąsiory na "sucho" a następnie montować od strony połaci zasadniczej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

Ale jest jakaś różnica w tym zakończeniu czy bez różnicy oba tak samo dobre ... ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście oba tak samo dobre. Muszą być inne bo bo gąsior nie jest symetryczny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## PrzemekMarcin

Zdjęcia będą jak będę miał chwilę czasu. Póki co, dzisiaj po raz drugi był przedstawiciel firmy i razem przeglądaliśmy kolejne partie dachówek skrajnych. O ile wczoraj na placu budowy używał wyrażeń typu: "dachówki mocno zwichrowane",  "ktoś za to beknie" itp. to dzisiaj już twierdził że oczywiście to jednak nie jest wina dachówek, tylko ja mam złe łaty itp. No to przywiedziono makietę Robena, z idealnymi przecież łatami - i na niej też nikt nie potrafił ułożyć 3-4 rzędów dachówek skrajnych.
Z ciakawostek: spisaliśmy dziś protokół, w którym ja zasugerowałem napisanie, że większość jest krzywych - pan przedstawiciel napisał, że ja tak uważam. Zapytałem czy on tak nie uważa. Powiedział, że nie jest rzeczoznawcą i tak nie napisze. Poprosiłem by w takim razie napisał, że są proste - odpowiedział, że tak też nie napisze, bo on tylko pisze protokół (co jest nieprawdą bo jest członkiem komisji spisującej reklamację).

----------


## PrzemekMarcin

Panie Andrzeju, z całym szacunkiem, to co Pan pisze jest mało adekwatne do tego, o co chodzi. Jeżeli dachówka jest (jak to ktoś napisał wcześniej) robiona na wzór śmigła, a instrukcja techniczna pokazuje schemat jej montażu, który świadczy o tym, że ten kto ją pisał, w życiu tego nie miał w ręce, a wymiary, nie wiem, ściągnął od konkurencji (z innego typu dachówki moż?), to co ma do tego samoszacunek dekarza? Czy szanujący się dekarz to taki, który zakłada, że wszystko co widzi i czyta to prawdopodobnie bzdura? To po co to piszą? Czy wiara w opis produktu świadczy o braku szacunku do siebie? Kupując ceramiczny kubek, sprawdza Pan najpierw poziomicą, czy aby na pewno się nie "gibnie" przy nalewaniu herbaty? Chyba wiemy wszyscy, że w przypadku reklamacji czegokolwiek, pierwsze czego czepia się gwarant, to to, że nie zrobiono czegoś zgodnie z instrukcją, piłowano materiał itp.

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku - mam nadzieję, że kieliszki z szampanem nie będą się chwiały  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Żeby była jasność ja w swojej wypowiedzi nie bronię ślepo producenta. Ileś lat pracy na dach nauczyło mnie, że wszelkie instrukcje czy sugestie producentów to jedno a dachówka to tylko wypalona glina. Oczywiście warto trzymać się instrukcji ale to nie jest żaden dogmat. Raz przebijałem łaty i od tej pory nigdy nie rozpoczynam montażu łat nie mając dachówki ceramicznej na budowie. Nie ma zdjęć więc na bazie Twojego opisu przedstawiłem swoje uwagi. Moja wypowiedź w żadnym stopniu nie przesądza o wynikach Twojej reklamacji. Życzę Ci aby była dla Ciebie korzystna. Pozwolę sobie tylko zwrócić uwagę na fakt, że istnieją normy dotyczące tolerancji wymiarowej i tolerancji kształtów, o których żaden sprzedawca przed zakupem nie informuje. Te normy są przestrzegane. Ja w swojej karierze nie miałem żadnych problemów przy montażu dachówek Robena. 
Życząc pomyślnego zakończenia tej sprawy pozdrawiam noworocznie. :bye: 

p.s.
tak na marginesie gliniane kubki mają przeszlifowane spody aby się nie chwiały.

----------


## tomraider

> Postępując zgodnie z instrukcją wykonania łaty kalenicowej i osadzenia gąsiorów, straciłem trzy dni na ponowne rozłożenie łat - osoba, która ją wykonywała nigdy nie miała tego w ręku i nie sprawdzała - tego się tak nie da zrobić jak rysują i opisują we wszystkich instrukcjach technicznych i katalogach..


Jak sam łaciłem swój dach , instrukcja dla dachówki creatona również podaje nieprawidłowo położenie łaty kalenicowej, ale zanim przybiłem pierwszą łataę na dachu zrobiłem sobie model z paru dech poskręcanych na palecie i rozmierzyłem okap i kalenicę. i wtedy wiedziałem jak to wypada w rzeczywistości. Jednak lepiej być niewiernym Tomaszem lub zatrudnić fachowca z doświadczeniem.

----------


## PrzemekMarcin

Tak jak pisałem, wyimaginowane wymiary LAF/FLA nie są przyczyną koszmaru z jakim mam do czynienia tylko krzywizny dachówek skrajnych. Podstawowa im jako tako wychodzi, więc czemu skrajne (10 razy droższe) wypuszczając krzywe.

Co nie zmienia faktu, że nie rozumiem czemu każdy może naprędce wymierzyć te wartości na budowie, a firma od wielu lat nie umie. W świetle tego nie dziwi, że nie umieją bardziej skomplikowanych rzeczy - np. wyprodukować skrajnej dachówki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Musisz starać się zrozumieć istotę wypalonej gliny. Dachówki podstawowe wyciskane są na identycznych formach a po wypaleniu mogą się różnić. Każdy doświadczony dekarz wyznacza średni rozstaw łat zsuwając i rozsuwając minim 10 szt dachówek. Natomiast na połaci stara się tak dobrać (o ile to możliwe) aby w kalenicy uniknąć cięcia. U każdego producenta dachówki skrajne to jakiś problem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _olo_

> U każdego producenta dachówki skrajne to jakiś problem.


Zawsze można z nich zrezygnować zastępując wiatrownicami - takie z tytancynku lub miedzi też mogą estetycznie wyglądać i nieco taniej kosztować niż dachówki skrajne.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście! Czasami jest to nawet jedyne wyjście jak szerokość dachu nie jest wielokrotnością dachówek a szerokości tej zmienić nie można. Uwaga dotyczy dachówek zakładkowych bo przy karpiówce nie ma takich problemów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> przyczyną koszmaru z jakim mam do czynienia tylko krzywizny dachówek skrajnych. Podstawowa im jako tako wychodzi, więc czemu skrajne (10 razy droższe) wypuszczając krzywe.


Ja mam creatona i wszystkie skrajne były dobre , ani jedna krzywa, miałem wszystkie w ręce bo sam kładłem,  gdyby tak nie było wymieniłbym je na składzie bez problemu. w instrukcje nie wolno ślepo wierzyć ,lepiej samemu sprawdzić. pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

To jak będzie doczekamy się zdjęcia tych krzywusów ???
Sprawdze swoje mam akurat na palecie tylko że obciągłem juz je streczem , ale akurat mam Monze ...

----------


## hokejgk1

ZDJĘĆ DALEJ BRAK

U mnie prościutkie  :smile:

----------


## misiek80

Witam. Chciałem zapytać, czy poza wielkością dachówki jest jakaś różnica pomiędzy Robenem Monza Plus i Piemont?

----------


## hokejgk1

Na pewno mniejsza fala niż monza ...  i ma większa tolerancja krycia (nie wiem jak to fachowo nazwać ... Monza ma chyba z 8mm a Piemnot maaz 38 !

----------


## Ostap

Piemont zastępuje Fleminga w ich ofercie.
Kurcze ja też czekam na te zdjęcia. Ciekawe czy będą przed późna wiosną gdy dachówka do mnie przyjedzie bym wiedział jak sprawdzić krzywiznę :cool:

----------


## hokejgk1

Sądząc po ilości napisanych postów i braków zdjęć zamieszczonych przez Pana "PrzemekMarcin"  - nasuwa się chyba tylko jedna odpowiedź ...

----------


## misiek80

hokejgk1 dzięki za info.
Właśnie o wielkość tej fali mi chodziło. 
Dzięki tej mniejszej fali moim zdaniem ten Piemont jest nieco zgrabniejszy niż Monza.

----------


## hokejgk1

Zależy ... moim zdaniem na prostej dwu spadówce lepiej będzie piemont sie prezentował a na wielospadowym monza.

Na pewno w okolicy znajdziesz nie jeden dach pokryty robenem - a robena łatwo rozpoznać po kszatłcie gąsiora ...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Sądząc po ilości napisanych postów i braków zdjęć zamieszczonych przez Pana "PrzemekMarcin"  - nasuwa się chyba tylko jedna odpowiedź ...


Byłem u niego na budowie. Dach kryje samodzielnie. Miał trochę pecha, że trafiła mu się część trochę bardziej krzywych choć pewnie mieszczących się w normie. Roben dostarczył mu dodatkową partię skrajnych, z których wyselekcjonował najlepsze. Jest człowiekiem pedantycznym więc szczyty wyszły mu bardzo ładnie stracił tylko trochę czasu. Żeby osiągnąć spodziewany efekt dachówka trzeba się trochę pobawić czasami coś podłożyć a czasami podszlifować. Może zamieści zdjęcia jak skończy? Myślę, że będzie zadowolony. Roben zachował się elegancko. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## misiek80

A czy ktoś jest w stanie wrzucić dwa zdjęcia dachów: jeden kryty monzą plus, a drugi piemontem.

----------


## Małgoś83

> A czy ktoś jest w stanie wrzucić dwa zdjęcia dachów: jeden kryty monzą plus, a drugi piemontem.


mam podobny problem z dokonaniem wyboru dachówki.. piemont czy monza.. patrząc na wymiary obu to przy dwuspadowym dachu (taki mam) myślę, że piemont górą.
miło będzie jeśli ktoś jeszcze się wypowie :smile:

----------


## dabc*

[QUOTE=misiek80;6316095]A czy ktoś jest w stanie wrzucić dwa zdjęcia dachów: jeden kryty monzą plus, a drugi piemontem.[/QUOTE

monza kolor trentino,miedziany i piemont

----------


## hokejgk1

PIEMONT:
http://cdn14.muratorplus.smcloud.net...tandardowy.jpg

MUNZA:
http://www.mdcentrum.com.pl/foto/mid...0e85aacde4.JPG
http://www.mdcentrum.com.pl/foto/mid...69de4ee243.JPG
http://www.betty.mojabudowa.pl/?menu...iac=6&rok=2012

----------


## misiek80

Bardzo dziękuję. Wydaje mi się, że piemont ma delikatniejszą falę i przy niedużym (200 m2) dwuspadowym dachu może wyglądać nieco lepiej niż monza. Bądź co bądź obie są ładne.

----------


## hania0488

Witam.
Tak czytam i czytam wasze posty i dużo sie dowiedziałam na temat Robena. Sprzedawca z którym się konsultowałam na temat jakiej firmy kupić dachówkę zachwala mi Robena ale do mnie bardziej przemaiwia Nelskamp tylko kurcze nigdzie nie umię znaleźć ile te dachówki kosztują.Chciałabym wiedzieć orientacyjnie czy są droższe od Robena czy tańsze. Jeśli ktoś ma porównanie proszę o wypowiedź bardzo ułatwi mi to decyzję wyboru.

----------


## _olo_

Raczej na pewno każda wyjdzie nieco drożej od robena o ile nie wynegocjujesz jakichś wyjątkowo korzystnych rabatów. Z ciekawych dachówek za rozsądną cenę sugeruje jeszcze zwrócić uwagę na koramica l15 - podobna cena za szt. jednak dachówka nieco mniejsza więc i szt. więcej na metr, fajne kolory w angobie szlachetnej i dobre zamki czy bogena innovo 10, te dostaniesz bez problemu, z nelskampem jest taki problem, że dystrybucja jak już zauważyłaś w Polsce marniutka.

----------


## Małgoś83

Dzisiaj przejechałam się do hurtowni i wstępnie wybrałam piemont tobago..na powrocie do domu zajechałam na osiedle nowo powstałych domków i dopiero jak zobaczyłam jak wygląda piemont i monza na dachu to ostatecznie zapadła decyzja, że monza;dd co do koramic l15 też braliśmy pod uwagę ale wycena tej dachówki w porównaniu do robena to różnica ok 4tyś więcej.

----------


## hokejgk1

A za 4 tys to można już kupić papę na dach  :smile:

----------


## Małgoś83

> A za 4 tys to można już kupić papę na dach


jak dla mnie 4 tyś to dużo dlatego zostaje Roben. Papy nie będziemy mieć na dachu..w wycenie jest folia.

----------


## _olo_

> w wycenie jest folia.


Ciekawe jaka, pewnie podobna jaką ja miałem we wszystkich wycenach, made in krzak za 3zł  :big grin:  Jeżeli tak to przydają się za 15 lat te 4000 zaoszczędzone.

----------


## Ostap

Dlatego ja kupiłem na pełne deskowanie papę podstawową za 55zł za 15m2 i na pewno wytrzyma dłużej niż ta folia a koszt ok 3,7 za m2

----------


## Małgoś83

> Ciekawe jaka, pewnie podobna jaką ja miałem we wszystkich wycenach, made in krzak za 3zł  Jeżeli tak to przydają się za 15 lat te 4000 zaoszczędzone.


folia membrana Ventmax 125g cena 2,03/m2. nie znam się Panowie dlatego przeglądam to forum i oczywiście dziękuję za cenne uwagi.




> Dlatego ja kupiłem na pełne deskowanie papę podstawową za 55zł za 15m2 i na pewno wytrzyma dłużej niż ta folia a koszt ok 3,7 za m2


dzięki. Warto wziąć to pod uwagę zanim zdecydujemy się na zakup dachówki..wiadomo,że papa jest trwalsza niż folia.

----------


## Salah

może ktoś mi pomoże w tym wątku :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...58#post6556958

----------


## ppgg1

Postanowiłem włączyć się do dyskusji i dołożyć swoje dwa grosze. Miałem robena 6 lat na dachu (ciemny brąz średzka falista) z czego 3 lata trwała procedura reklamacyjna. Ostatecznie udało mi się sprawę polubownie załatwić, aczkolwiek sprawa prawie że otarła się o sąd. Jak wiele osób pisało, prawie że standardem jest pojawianie się po paru latach tzw. pajęczynki na warstwie szkliwionej zwanej HARYSAMI. OCZYWIŚCIE według robena nie jest to wada bo mikropęknięcia są dostrzegalne tylko z bliskiej odległości więc nie zmieniają estetyki dachu, poza tym powstające harysy według ich normy są naturalnym procesem. Obserwując przez 3 lata mikropęknięcia stwierdziłem że z roku na rok jest ich coraz więcej i zaczyna z pod niektórych lekko prześwitywać czerwona warstwa więc nie trudno przewidzieć jaki byłby efekt za 10 lat. Wada ta występowała losowo na około 60% dachówek więc nie można mówić o przypadkowej felernej palecie (tak podejrzewałem na początku) gdyż losowo na całej powierzchni dachu problem występował. Co najciekawsze 40% dachówki było w stanie idealnym, wiec jest to dowód że powstające HARYSY nie są naturalnym procesem. Reklamację po wielu przejściach ostatecznie udało mi się załatwić pozytywnie (wymieniono dach) choć nie było to łatwe. Zdecydowanie odradzam, nawet nie ze względu na wadę, bo kupując najtańszą dachówkę można się wszystkiego spodziewać, ale za sposób w jaki firma podchodzi do reklamacji.

----------


## dekarz ze śląska

ODRADZAM ZAKUP DACHÓWKI ROBEN!!!-  Kolor schodzi. Chodzi o model Roben Monza Plus kolor antracyt . Współpracuje ( handel, montaż ) z firmą roben już 9 lat i nie było "większych" problemów z reklamacjami. W roku 2013 zakupiłem dachówki w/w na dwa dachy tj 600 m2 ( w jednym składzie Roben - 500 m2 a w innym dokupiłem 100 m2). W roku 2014 dwóch inwestorów zauważyło, że na dachówce łuszczy się warstwa angoby ( kolor ). Okazało się po moich oględzinach, że problem dotyczy całych dwóch dachów tj 500 m2 bez tych 100 m2 które zakupiłem na innym składzie Roben. Znam się b. dobrze na dachówkach ( braas, roben, monier i inne ) i stwierdziłem, że jest to nienormalne aby angoba się łuszczyła w taki sposób, że dach jest z bliska lekko czerwony – co będzie za rok?? Zgłosiłem pilnie sprawę Panu A. Majewski w Roben oczekując, że firma Roben jak najszybciej rozwiąże problem i co się okazało?! Firma Roben umyła ręce zwalając problem na wykonawcę wpierając, że podczas docinania dachówek osiadł pył na dachówce i się teraz nie chce zejść. Pytam jak to ? Wiem, że jest to niemożliwe! Pytam Roben jak to możliwe, że dachówka się ŁUSZCZY tylko na tych 500 m2 a na tych 100 m2 już nie ( każdy dach ma po 300 m2 i tam gdzie dokupiłem te 100 m2 to dachówka jest super).
Okazało się, że mój znajomy tez miał rok temu identyczny  PROBLEM i tez mu nie uwzględnili reklamacji ale On sobie wykonał ekspertyzę u rzeczoznawcy i Roben wymienił mu na własny koszt cały dach ( ale jaki był problem z Robenem aby to zrobił  - sprawa prawie szła do sądu). 
Na dzień dzisiejszy walczę z Robenem i wiem, że będą się musieli przyznać do błędu ale kiedy?? - za rok, dwa i ile stresu i pieniędzy mnie to będzie kosztować. NIE POLECAM TEGO PRODUCENTA. FIRMA się ZEPSUŁA. 
Jeśli ktoś ma podobny problem to proszę to opisać. E-mail [email protected]

----------


## zbiggy

> Witam.Czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma Robena Piemont kolor titan glazurowana?? Będę wdzięczna za zdjęcia umieszczone


Witam,

Trochę czasu minęło, może ktoś dysponuje fotkami dachu pokrytego tą dachówką? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## LUKAS9

Witam wszystkich. 
Wie ktoś ile kosztuje deskowania dachu + papa za m2? Chodzi o koszty robocizny i materiału. Pozdrawiam

----------


## SADH*

> Witam wszystkich. 
> Wie ktoś ile kosztuje deskowania dachu + papa za m2? Chodzi o koszty robocizny i materiału. Pozdrawiam


Nie wiem ile w twojej okolicy ja bym wycenił na deskowanie (zależy jaki dach bi nie wspominasz o tym)  od 5-20zł/m2 i położenie papy (rozumiem że zamiast   membrany dachowej) od 10-20zł/m2

----------


## LUKAS9

> Nie wiem ile w twojej okolicy ja bym wycenił na deskowanie (zależy jaki dach bi nie wspominasz o tym)  od 5-20zł/m2 i położenie papy (rozumiem że zamiast   membrany dachowej) od 10-20zł/m2


Dach zasadniczo dwuspadowy około 270m. Skąd tAK duże rozbieżności w cenach? Deski powinny chyba być suche?

----------


## dkgitara

Tez wladnie tego szukam i nigdzie nie widzialem na dachu.....

----------


## dkgitara

Tez tego szukam...znalazles/znalazlas moze?

----------


## jerrry1

Szanowni 
Czy Piemont Tobago glazurowana i Monza Plus Tobago glazurowana mają ten sam kolor/odcień?

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Ma ktoś dachówkę Roben Piemont miedzianą? Czy mógłby wstawić zdjęcie jak to wygląda budynek z taką dachówką?  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

Chyba ja ją mam (dokładnie nie pamiętam bo kładłem osiem lat temu)



Dachówka od północy szybko zachodzi mchem (najszybciej na całej ulicy), a kominek wentylacji kanalizacji się po krótkim czasie rozsypał. Na szczęście kolejny stoi do dzisiaj.
Ogólnie wyrób taki sobie.

----------


## Wybuduję czy nie? :)

Czy ma ktoś na dachu Robena PIEMONT DACHÓWKA CERAMICZNA antracytowa angobowana i mógłby wstawić zdjęcie? Taki kolor nam się podoba, ale w okolicę nie widziałem u nikogo tej dachówki. O dziwo nam Robena polecił wykonawca, który od jakiegoś czasu wykonuje dachy głównie na tym produkcie - według jego opini ta dachówka jest bardzo dobrym wyborem w świetnej cenie. Czy ktos z Was ma na dachu dachówkę Piemont i może coś powiedzieć na ten temat? Dodam, że poprzednie strony przewertowane, jednak o Piemoncie jest niewiele. Pozdrawiam

----------


## BigSack

Skąd piszesz? Gdyż mogę wskazać Ci wiele dachów pokrytych tym produktem. Podzielam opinię Twojego dekarza, jest to jeden z najlepszych produktów ceramicznych na polskim rynku budowlanym. Opinia moja wynika z zachowania relacji cena-jakość. ROBEN jest jednym z najsolidniejszych producentów dachówki ceramicznej i zawsze wywiązuje się ze spraw gwarancyjnych.

----------


## domino34

Witam,

Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć jaka jest minimalna i maksymalna szerokość krycia dla dachówki roben monza plus. Średnia szerokość krycia to 263 mm, natomiast nie mogę znaleźć informacji jakie są wartości min i max. Może ktoś z praktyki potrafi powiedzieć, czy dachówkę monza plus można zsunąć do 260mm (jeśli chodzi o szerokość krycia)?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Weź 10 szt. dachówek i ułóż na maksymalnym sunięciu a następnie maksymalnym rozsunięciu. Jak każdą wartość podzielisz przez 10 otrzymasz minimalną i maksymalną szerokość krycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## domino34

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Niestety nie mam możliwości pomiaru. Problem polega na tym, że chce pokryć garaż, który jest podstawiony i dach ma pokryty membraną, ale dachówki jeszcze nie kupiłem, a dopiero wybieram. Szukam czegoś co wejdzie bez komplikacji i kombinowania na szerokość połaci 6700mm. Nie chcę w ciemno kupić czegoś co potem sprawi problemy, bo się okaże, że dach musi być dłuższy lub krótszy o naście cm.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W każdej profesjonalnej hurtowni pokryć dachowych Ci to policzą. A jak zastosowałeś folię dachową i nie zakrywasz to lipa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Witam,
> 
> Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć jaka jest minimalna i maksymalna szerokość krycia dla dachówki roben monza plus. Średnia szerokość krycia to 263 mm, natomiast nie mogę znaleźć informacji jakie są wartości min i max. Może ktoś z praktyki potrafi powiedzieć, czy dachówkę monza plus można zsunąć do 260mm (jeśli chodzi o szerokość krycia)?


Tu masz - https://roben.pl/do-pobrania/katalog..._monzaplus.pdf

----------


## domino34

Panie Andrzeju Ok. Dzięki za wskazówki. Z tą membraną jestem świadomy, że lipa, ale tak musi być to tylko garaż wolnostojący. W ciągu miesiąca od położenia folii będzie dachówka, a folia niby 6 miesięczna.

@Pytajnick przejrzałem ten dokument wiele razy i nie widzę. Jeśli tam są a ja mam coś z oczami proszę podaj wartości.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Panie Andrzeju Ok. Dzięki za wskazówki. Z tą membraną jestem świadomy, że lipa, ale tak musi być to tylko garaż wolnostojący. W ciągu miesiąca od położenia folii będzie dachówka, a folia niby 6 miesięczna.
> 
> @Pytajnick przejrzałem ten dokument wiele razy i nie widzę. Jeśli tam są a ja mam coś z oczami proszę podaj wartości.


Masz tam napisane orientacyjne szerokości krycia według liczby szeregów dachówki. Fachowcem nie jestem, ale wątpię by ta dachówka miała  znaczące widełki min-max jeśli chodzi o SZEROKOŚĆ.
Ja u siebie mam Piemont którą można było "regulować" w pionie ale nie na boki, bo są zamki. Dach (szerokość) trzeba było dostosować pod dachówki a nie odwrotnie.

----------


## domino34

@Pytajnick Czy nie widzisz, że są to wielokrotności średniej długości pokrycia?!! Czy rozumiesz o co w ogóle jest pytanie?? Chodzi o wartości MIN I MAX szerokości pokrycia, a nie średnią. Pytanie jest czy dachówkę monza plus można ułożyć co 260mm, czy zamki nie pozwalają na taką regulację?? Rozumiesz teraz o co pytam? Jeśli nie masz pojęcia nie spamuj. Dachówka ma regulację także na szerokość.

Liczyłem, na to, że na tym forum będzie jakiś dekarz z takim doświadczeniem, że odpowiedź na takie proste pytanie nie będzie problemem.

W hurtowniach krzyczą, że oni nie wiedzą, a wystawek nie będą rozbierać. Na infolinii robena też nie wiedzą i każą kupić sobie dachówki i zmierzyć. Śmiech na sali.

Kupie titanie, bo tam przynajmniej podają parametry  min i max szerokość krycia i da się ją ułożyć co 260mm.

----------


## Pytajnick

> @Pytajnick Czy nie widzisz, że są to wielokrotności średniej długości pokrycia?!! Czy rozumiesz o co w ogóle jest pytanie?? Chodzi o wartości MIN I MAX szerokości pokrycia, a nie średnią. Pytanie jest czy dachówkę monza plus można ułożyć co 260mm, czy zamki nie pozwalają na taką regulację?? Rozumiesz teraz o co pytam? Jeśli nie masz pojęcia nie spamuj. Dachówka ma regulację także na szerokość.
> 
> Liczyłem, na to, że na tym forum będzie jakiś dekarz z takim doświadczeniem, że odpowiedź na takie proste pytanie nie będzie problemem.
> 
> W hurtowniach krzyczą, że oni nie wiedzą, a wystawek nie będą rozbierać. Na infolinii robena też nie wiedzą i każą kupić sobie dachówki i zmierzyć. Śmiech na sali.
> 
> Kupie titanie, bo tam przynajmniej podają parametry  min i max szerokość krycia i da się ją ułożyć co 260mm.


Cóż... ja potrafię używać wyobraźni , więc patrząc na te średnie, przekrój zamka itd, wziąłbym policzył  - szerokość dachu jaki mam przez ilość średniej, ilości dachówek i gdyby mi wyszło, że muszę dołożyć jedną dachówkę a aby ją zmieścić to resztę bym musiał poprzesuwać o np 6mm każdą od średniego wymiaru to... qpa a gdyby to było po 2mm to jak najbardziej. 
Kupuj Titanię, tylko jak wyliczysz na sztywno, bo papier wszystko przyjmie, to wystarczy krzywo wypalony zamek czy jakiś paproch i cały system runie.  Powodzenia.

PS..hurtownie, które nie mają kilku dachówek luzem to aby na pewno hurtownie ?

----------


## domino34

Jak to w internecie.. konkretów zero.

----------


## Mariusz057

Zakupiłem dachówkę ROBEN TOBAGO MONZA po pięciu latach użytkowania na dachówce pojawiły się białe pęknięcia w postaci pajęczyn. Wygląda to bardzo nieestetycznie i obawiam się że po latach będzie się to powiększać. Mamy czarną dachówkę więc jest to mocno widoczne. 
Złożyłem reklamację ale niestety producent stwierdził że to nie jest wada produktu i dlatego nie może uznać reklamacji.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Zakupiłem dachówkę ROBEN TOBAGO MONZA po pięciu latach użytkowania na dachówce pojawiły się białe pęknięcia w postaci pajęczyn. Wygląda to bardzo nieestetycznie i obawiam się że po latach będzie się to powiększać. Mamy czarną dachówkę więc jest to mocno widoczne. 
> Złożyłem reklamację ale niestety producent stwierdził że to nie jest wada produktu i dlatego nie może uznać reklamacji.


Szukając dachówek dla siebie, w kilku hurtowniach, gdzie ekspozycje z dachówek stały na dworze i w słońcu, zauważyłem na czarnych i grafitowych dachówkach takie właśnie pajęczynki. To było doskonałym argumentem, by moją żonkę zniechęcić do takich kolorów.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To oczywiście rzecz gustu, ale w czym to przeszkadza? Jak dla mnie to dodaje uroku bo postarza dach. To oczywiście moja ocena dotycząca estetyki. Czy jak kafle piecowe mają taką pajęczynkę to rozbieramy piec? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sir.COLA

Witam.
Czy orientuje się ktoś czy w okolicy Zielonej Góry jest dom pokryty dachówką: ROBEN PIEMONT GRAFITOWA ANGOBOWANA. Ewentualnie posiada dom z takim pokryciem i może wrzucić zdjęcia. Opinie także mile widziane.

 Z góry dziękuję. 

Jeżeli posiadacie też sprawdzonego sprzedawcę to proszę o kontakt. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KUBEK1978

Mam Roben Monza , jest na dachu prawie 3 lata . Dachówka ogólnie krucha, krzywa i nie dolega idealnie jedna do siebie są szpary. Z daleka jest ok z bliska gorzej. Do dziś żałuję bo za dopłatą 4-5 tyś mogłem mieć komplet z Brassa no ale na początku budowy każdy tysiąc się liczył.  Dachówka to inwestycja na 2-3 dekady ,tak samo na membranie nie wolno oszczędzać, a teraz to bym nie dawał membrany albo dał podwójną warstwę tylko wtedy jest święty spokój na dłużej. Deskowanie + papa i dachówka to najpewniejsze na ponad 20-30 lat.

----------

